# Doc's laboratory



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Out of the cave and in to the lab[video=youtube;k17SzarZRcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k17SzarZRcM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;HJqYChoQ25A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJqYChoQ25A[/video] How about some 420th post music. well wecome to my grow all. I do my best to keep a all organic grow. I use amended soil and compost teas for nutrition. I am running a bare bulb 600 watt digital greenhouse lamp on a modified light mover set up for 30 in of vertical travel. I clone with willow water and aloe as well as running seed at all times. I think that covers the basics of my set up and will have some explanations of how i do everything and we can watch some buds grow.  the future the mom and the dad


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thats a crazy setup u have there!

I am very interested in seeing this grow


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Whodat, reporting for duty


----------



## ogrenian (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice! I'll be lurkin around for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2013)

What's up who, bassman glad to have you here been jacking with my light mover I rebuilt it and it run the first night and it started hanging up at the ends. I don't know why I thought it would be easy but I will have it fixed tomorrow I believe. 

orgenian good to have you stick around should be cool. I will put something on and show the girls I have going have some nice flower set going. Have to be up to go bid some side work before I go work my ten. Well till tomorrow have a good one all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot I watered with some bacterial heavy tea. I also did a preventive spray I am not going to be caught slipping again. Down here it is like 75 during the day and 56 tonight so bug are a problem I will have to watch. I will get a post up tomorrow on my cloning as I need to make a couple pw#2. And we can check the 63 kush and 6 GDP cuttings I took the other day.


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbed and ready for the ride! keep it up man! =)


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 23, 2013)

Seems like WOW would be easier ...

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome room! I love the passive heat-ventilation, heat rises!.. You got a lot of nice looking gals under what single lamp. 

Sorry if I missed it, but what breed is the mom? It looks a hell of a lot like Cherry Pie.! some sort of OG ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am glad to have everyone around. I have been tweaking my light mover the past couple of days, and I believe I have it whopped. I have pictures of the conversation from the 4.5 ft unit I bought. To the 30 in vert rig I have now. I also still have to take some cuts in the next few days. I will have a video up this evening along with some pictorials on my processes. See you guys again tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> Awesome room! I love the passive heat-ventilation, heat rises!.. You got a lot of nice looking gals under what single lamp.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but what breed is the mom? It looks a hell of a lot like Cherry Pie.! some sort of OG ?


I have multiple strains going the list is as follows ( I will point them out tonight as well as a look at my entire grow)
flower 
Kens gdp
R.P. OG kush
R.P. Purple Wreck 
positronics black widow 
W.O.S. Nl\Sk (killed mother)
Seedman purple bud ( 3 big plants)
h.s.o. Sour D. ( killed mother )
8 bag seed R.C.


seedlings ( transplanted in party cups last night)
Og#2\B.A.(bag seed from California medical)
Og#1\B.A.
Og#1\gdp
super cheese\.B.A


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2013)

Shot a video will put it up tomorrow. It takes awhile and I have a job to go do in the morning. Happy hash hits for all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2013)

Week 2 Walk through
will go up when riu works out glitch


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey doc looking forward to the update  I hope the mover isnt still giving you issues!

Im just about done harvesting now,,, been taking it slow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2013)

i have been trying to post it, and some pics. it is up on you tube under docs lab w2. good harvest i hope pics look good enough to eat. i need to work something out for some bns f2 before you grow all your seeds up.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2013)

I gots plenty BnS dont worry doc  We will all get a better look at them in a few months here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yea I thought they were on deck in the near future. I liked the cheese flavor a lot. This past grow was the first I have had it. Watered my flowering cuts tonight. Everything is blowing up in flowers. I may end up with a keeper from the pb yet. Well work comes early folks so good night all.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2013)

I was gonna ask if this was you... then I heard the accent. 



Dr.D81 said:


> [youtube]8P0WvmyyvFE[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 26, 2013)

Love the counterweight lol 
All the ladies are looking great bro, should be another good run!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was gonna ask if this was you... then I heard the accent.


you know it's my country ass. I might have moved around but I have been in the south almost my whole life. Who I know it is a temp I have a plain in my head for the permanent one. Its all good though I fixed the last little hang up with a liberal application of grease on the drive gear. It has run for days now so I can get on it. I guess it is my shit with the glitch, and I am working on it so I can get some pics up sorry and just bear with me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been meaning to clarify something when I called my og#2 and og#3 one hitter. I have to agree I can not see me taking one hit of anything, but that said when you hit it you know it. My boss gets bubble from Cali and he took one hit like the fourth hit off a bowl and a few minutes later he looked up and was like damn i got high. It kind of opens your eyes by a half inch if that makes sense.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

some hash from this weekend well I got a pic up it is a start


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice sumptuous balled buds.  Like to get and make some for myself just got to find me buds. Awww. For smoking or edibles?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2013)

I guess the pipe is finished? Looks good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 29, 2013)

I noticed the pipe in the last vid  finished me thinks. 

I know it took me a few days to tweak my mover... I was gonna say something but we have different movers so I wasnt too sure aboot suggestions. Glad you got it figured out,,, nothing good comes easy though! ha

Heshis looks good man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

KushLyle said:


> Nice sumptuous balled buds.  Like to get and make some for myself just got to find me buds. Awww. For smoking or edibles?


I mostly smoke it last time I made brownies was in Baumholder, Germany in 2001


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess the pipe is finished? Looks good.


hell no guys I have been slacking. If you look closely the Catlinite bowl is ruffed in, and I will relief carve it. The steam i finished with seven coats of poly. Everyone prefers to use it so it has not been worked on any more. Tomorrow is week three up date and it is looking good. I repotted the veging #4, #1 purple buds, and killed #3. I also repotted some of the cuttings I had rooting I will be moving them in to the flower room next week. One Og#2 I will try and reverse and see if it will make viable pollen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;7vfhIYl73Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vfhIYl73Lk[/video] a little some thing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

Week 3 13 day/11 night<br>[video=youtube;P3qDwsAE_Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3qDwsAE_Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2013)

a tune to pass the time back in a bit with a mid week update. [video=youtube;EvGJvzwKqg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2013)

the big news for me my purple bud #4 stinks of cheese  i had to get a second opinion to make shore i wasn't tripping. i had heard pb was just skunk but the test well be when i smoke it the first time. it has past 48 in i think will have to measure tomorrow  gdp  og #3  pw  the door  the room


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2013)

I love hippies, and I love your grow room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love hippies, and I love your grow room.


dittoand ditto


----------



## DaBigWo (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool set up love the door great use of space


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey DR. are you using cactus or aloe as a rooting agent?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2013)

Aloe I believe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

aloe and willow water. i have some purple wrecks i have been needing to do. i will put a post for it when i do it. i am going to put out the last of my gdp pollen tonight, and we can see if it is still good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

DaBigWo said:


> Cool set up love the door great use of space


 thanks and welcome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

i did some pollination tonight with some Kens GDP. it is old and there was not much so i hope it takes.View attachment 2918742 i mixed it with flour to cover more bud less waist View attachment 2918740 View attachment 2918741 i did my preventive spray last night my current recipe is one orange peel, 3/4 lb habanero peppers, two garlic cloves, two tbls lemon juice , 1 gallon water. heat and strain.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Doc! I got a Lab too, but YOURS is Way Awesomer! 

Your Vert is definitely way Awesomer! I LOVE it! 

Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

right on i will check out your grow med. thanks


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the recipe, but I bet it chokes you while boiling it up and spraying it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

off to get a card and make my BB order. 10 dog r, 10 dog f, and 20 blue pit reg [video=youtube;tgncUhBssyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgncUhBssyU[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I love the recipe, but I bet it chokes you while boiling it up and spraying it


 i dont boil it you take it to the point just before it boils. It bothers my wife but i eat hot sauce on everything so i'm good till i spray. a bandana helps


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

I love me some spices!

I read when making the pepper spray you def dont want it to boil, but close, like doc said... Something to do with boiling breaking down the proteins that do the work,,, or maybe not lol I cant remember exactly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

that is right it is like my hot marinades after cooking you have a much milder coating. same thing with the willow water, and the active acids in it.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

Patiently waiting for my lil willow tree to take off again,,, forgot to water it enough over the summer droughts, but its in a spot that moist the rest of the year. Now aloe is something that has grown great for me in the past  I like it even without all its awesome properties, just purty vigorous plants they are!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

well i ordered my xmas gifts today first thing was




will be doing a test of three different methods of reversing a female plant.next up was




[h=2]Dog[/h] 
*Type:*10 Regular Seeds*Genetics:*Dog Kush X OG Kush male (K2) (from the same lineage as the DOGs OG Kush parent). Indica leaning hybrid.*Flowering Time:*9-10 weeks*Characteristics: *Excellent for pain relief
 
DOG BX2. With this project we want to offer the genetics to people in a regular form. Various males that had come from a seed batch from our OG Kush were looked at. K2 male was chosen simply due to its unbelievable potent odour, combined with its almost sativa like vigour. The leaves on this are still very much pinnate shaped, but it hold a heavy stoned punch. Diesel, rubber, and chemically smells abound with this strain, with some fruitiness like the Dog mum.

The strain grows huge flowers, with excellent strong side branching and flowers on sub branches that are as large as the main cola.

The taste of the rubberyness and diesel comes through in the thick scented smoke, leaving you chilled and ready for relaxing. I have found it excellent for pain relief, in particular neck and back pains, and even flu systems seemed to be pushed to the back when consuming this girl.






[h=2]The Dog[/h] 
*Type:*75% indica, 25% sativa*Sex:*Feminised - 10 Seeds*Genetics:*Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush*Flowering Time:*9 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Oct*Height:*Mainly tall pheno, but there is a shorter compact pheno*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*Diesel, fuel smell, earthy kush tones, great relaxing herb, night time and good for sleep problems.
Narcotic high, body and head effect.
 
The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno 's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts.

There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era's, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user.

Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures.

At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon.

The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint.​




 [h=2]Blue Pit[/h] 
*Type:*10 Hybrid indica dom*Sex:*Regular F2*Genetics:*Deep Blue Male (jakes blues) x DOG*Flowering Time:*8-10 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Sept/Oct*Height:*Medium and Tall phenos*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*A sweet tasting kush with a heavy hitting stone.

 

 Breeders Boutique has been working with a Male Deep Blue for a while now. Jake as he is called is a very typical heavy skunk based phenotype of Deep Blue. The Deep Blue is a combination of two of the less known Clone only's in the UK growing scene. namely the Livers (or Blues as it is known locally in Sheffield) and the Exodus Psychosis. This was originally combined with the Deep Purple male to give us the Deep Blue which has subsequently been worked into an F4. Jake Blues is one of the F2 Male pheno's of the Deep Blue and delivers both the strength and the yield of the clone onlys. This crossed with the knock out effect of the DOG with it's combination of kush and chem flavours produces flowers that will have even the strongest believers of the UK clone only's wanting more of this beautiful hybrid plant.
The mother of the F2 is pictured in the description. It produces medium to high growing plants with extremely dark green folliage with a distinct hint of blue coming through. The male even more so with its' blue tinted fans. Stretch is pretty low on this with tight node spacing producing dense and solid colas. The Deep Blue likes to feed and can take high dosages if given them. It also excels in an organic environment as well. Pictures shown are all organic grows.
A really intense sweetness is produced in the final product. The hit is heavy and stoney and the taste moorish and classically kush, with dank undertones running below the sweet herb flavour.
The Breeder has given us a pre release on this and because of the love we have for F2's we are giving people an opportunity to experience the different phenotypes in this excellent Blue Pit indica hybrid.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I love me some spices!
> 
> I read when making the pepper spray you def dont want it to boil, but close, like doc said... Something to do with boiling breaking down the proteins that do the work,,, or maybe not lol I cant remember exactly


 i have 5 or so willows i rooted but i have them in pots till i know where i will be. what you been busy on. thought you said no more rebuilds for a bit.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

Dual double-decker rdwc vert 360* scrogs lol  "Blue Bayou" dont tell anyone!

edit: with moving lights.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

dont ever stop man [video=youtube;fnguL3DwPaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnguL3DwPaM[/video] MORE POWER GGRRRUUUUUHHHHHAHHHAHHHH
will be what my other room will be when the time comes


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Smoking The Dog right now, and I can tell you the effects listed closely match what I am feeling, and the smell is great and strong....even though I cant describe it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

i know i have read so much on both. i am going to pop them when i harvest if they are here. right now my kush crosses are looking fantastic.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i know i have read so much on both. i am going to pop them when i harvest if they are here. rihgt now my kush crosses are looking fantastic.


I have 3 dog clones flowering right now, but cant remember which pheno they came from , hopefully both phenos are represented.

I started flowering my garage tent under MH, and it seems like the smells are stronger and different as a result.
A clone from my Atomic NL smells sooo fruity and not like it smelled the 2 prior flowering sessions.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Me thinks thats from the extra uvb in the light, I had the same experiences as you running same strains but under different lights. Yield may be a tad lower but it makes flowers that much danker,,, imo. 


Hey doc, plans have changed since yesterday lol,,, no more hazy susans and Im cutting my plant numbers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

going to bigger plants say 4 or 5 per light. bass i have heard that as well. i was going to add one to my grow but went whit the mover. when i do my side by side rooms like whodats maybe i can run one each.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah Im thinking 4 big ass plants and opening my screen up to 4.5ft diameter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

that will give you a good bit more canopy with 4.5 feet. What about one in the center like the blue pit you did, but there is a fan to think about.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> that will give you a good bit more canopy with 4.5 feet. What about one in the center like the blue pit you did, but there is a fan to think about.


That was a thought, but decided against it. I got around that with the BP by ducting straight through and up the center of that big bitch lol, but not for this system I think. Would be fun to do one big ass plant per cab! Epic is more like it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

like the 2 lb c+ heath grow


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't catch that one can you link a brotha up? I'll be using ionic nutes bc of Heath lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

My MH bulb was recently switched out for a 600w HPS, and the buds are less developed than the ones from other tent hps all the time.
I think I might add another fixture and run 2hps and one MH for a different grow, if I go big next grow since I have new beans coming.

Another noteworthy observation is that my old Venture Lighting 400 watt MH bulbs have absolutely no problems with my Lumatek Dial-a-watt on the 400 and 360 watt settings.
MyEye Super HPS bulb didnt like the Lumatek though causing me to use the MH.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

Week 4 Update [video=youtube;f_JbRT5xdCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JbRT5xdCk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow wut a setup u hav there mad props bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks what kind of gdp you runing mine is from kens


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week 4 Update [video=youtube;f_JbRT5xdCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JbRT5xdCk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]





Dr.D81 said:


> thanks what kind of gdp you runing mine is from kens


2 tell u the truth im not sure they were clones I got from a friend they smell and look great im also currently growing GSC & Tahoe og


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

4 n a half weeks of veg,my GDP are in the seventh week of flowering


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

yea you live in a good spot i had two guys from Pleasanton i kicked it around germany in the army. no getting cuts around here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

yea you live in a good spot i had two guys from Pleasanton i kick around germany in the army. no getting cuts around here. 
i would love to get cherry pie, tahoe, and gsc myself. i run a lot of seed so i will find new elite clones


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea you live in a good spot i had two guys from Pleasanton i kick around germany in the army. no getting cuts around here.
> i would love to get cherry pie, tahoe, and gsc myself. i run a lot of seed so i will find new elite clonesView attachment 2923433View attachment 2923434


Dam wut a seed collection u hav there I wuld luv 2 get my hands on those,ill take new pics ri now of my GDP


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

Here u go,this is my 1st grow real newb I m


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 10, 2013)

What would a man have to do to be sponsored with some of those seeds? =P


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

I ran Tahoe OG, man was my cut a real disappointment (


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

GTT nice looking i had 3 females two would not stay in veg. i have heard this from other growers on here. i had one stable GDP and it is the one going now. I had one turn purp and was fire, and one looked like that one but was not even in the same ball park.

bass tht sucks i have seen some great looking tahoe og. 

Jad nice to have you. hang out and we will work with you and get your grow right man. how often do you water and what kind of mix where you using. it looked loose but the pants looked like they had some root rot or something never could put my finger on it. what kind of water an fert also.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I ran Tahoe OG, man was my cut a real disappointment (


Y was it a disappointment


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

The buds were beautiful large and colorful pink, but no smell or taste, and not very strong.

I am picky and wont smoke weed that tastes crappy.
1st hit was ok, after thats tastes like ashtray.

I wasted 11 weeks on her!

Thats the last time I ran only one strain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The buds were beautiful large and colorful pink, but no smell or taste, and not very strong.
> 
> I am picky and wont smoke weed that tastes crappy.
> 1st hit was ok, after thats tastes like ashtray.
> ...


 no one strain grows no sir. i have way to much add for that shit


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The buds were beautiful large and colorful pink, but no smell or taste, and not very strong.
> 
> I am picky and wont smoke weed that tastes crappy.
> 1st hit was ok, after thats tastes like ashtray.
> ...


Wut nutes were u using,wut soil did you use,I hope mines don't turn out like that


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

@ dr yeah those seeds wuld look nice in my grow room


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Green I used Sunshine mix 4 with Gh 3 part.
I have great results with most strains, but those clones came from CL, and that can be hit or miss.
No doubt someone had seeds and took clones from the girls and didnt like it and dumped all the clones to get something out of it.
Until I smoked it I just thought the smell wasnt very strong. After drying the smell was a 1.5 on a 1-10 scale.

Ppl tell me theirs was smelly and strong both tasting and effect wise.

My Dog grew using same method...man was she frosty smelly tasty and strong...so I doubt the nutes would make a difference, but its possible I suppose....?

Anyway I doubt you will get that crappy yet incredibly beautiful cut I had.



to be honest though I havent had any good OGs ever out of 3...I have a rascal going now that looks promising though.


Oh and I forgot to mention , my Tahoe was sooooo wimpy and I have never had a plant with such pitifull weak limbs.
I lost like 10 branches in all.

Again te Dog was self supporting till late in flower, and never broke a limb, both strains were supported the same way.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Green I used Sunshine mix 4 with Gh 3 part.
> I have great results with most strains, but those clones came from CL, and that can be hit or miss.
> No doubt someone had seeds and took clones from the girls and didnt like it and dumped all the clones to get something out of it.
> Until I smoked it I just thought the smell wasnt very strong. After drying the smell was a 1.5 on a 1-10 scale.
> ...


Man don't tell me that cuz my limbs look wimpy as well I thought it was bcuz of the t5 im using ill c win the GDP get dun I'll b putting them under 1000 watt 4 another 2 weeks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greenthumbntraining said:


> Man don't tell me that cuz my limbs look wimpy as well I thought it was bcuz of the t5 im using ill c win the GDP get dun I'll b putting them under 1000 watt 4 another 2 weeks


a lot of the ogs have wimpy limbs i would not worry about it. my two keeper kushs are like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

My exp with OGs is limited.

Mine wouldnt just wimpy, but they were woody at the trunk so they would just tear off, no saving them.
I like to take them out to flush and inspect, and everytime I lost a branch or 2.

I ended up tying every single branch up individually to a stake.

So far this Rascal OG seems sturdier and has great structure, but no smell yet...time will tell.

I wish I had a camera to use to take some pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

yea crazy staking is the norm from what i have seen. i have rp's og so it is sfv x la. the sfv i know is super spindly.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wasnt ready for it and it threw me for a loop.
I woulda stayed upset about the yield loss, but it wasnt that great anyway, although others really liked it for some reason???

Like I said I am very picky now that I grow my own, and I just need lots of variety.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I'll make sure I go buy sum stakes,I suppercroped them & have tape all over the branches


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

mine i love #2 is a lemony one and strong, the #3 is super lemon menthal and is strong but better for the day. Smells like lemondrops in flower


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ill find a good OG.

I have never bought from a club, so I have never smoked a great OG yet actually, and dont know what to expect.

I got a bud from a guy that sold me lots of equipment actually, I think he gave me 2 GSC and OG 18.
I got em mixed up so I cant say, but one was couch lock and menthol tasting, neu=ither tasted like a cookie or dough.

So I have never had that GSC classic cookie flavor either, am I missing out lol?


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I wasnt ready for it and it threw me for a loop.
> I woulda stayed upset about the yield loss, but it wasnt that great anyway, although others really liked it for some reason???
> 
> Like I said I am very picky now that I grow my own, and I just need lots of variety.


How was the yield wut did u get,how many plants


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greenthumbntraining said:


> How was the yield wut did u get,how many plants


I lost hella limbs, and 9 under a 1000 got me only 11-12 oz

They looked like a yielder, but they just didnt weight like they looked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

i want some gsc i want to find out. i only deal with one guy and when i was out he got some and said it was fire


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

How were the budz


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greenthumbntraining said:


> How were the budz


Ill look for some pics


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i want some gsc i want to find out. i only deal with one guy and when i was out he got some and said it was fire


I bought an 8th the other day of the GSC and was lit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

i havnt even seen it much less smoked it. i live in the deep south in the state with the worst mj laws in the country so we dont spread cutting around to much. i hate it i would be looking at LIFE if i get busted, and 20 years for a joint no sh!t manditory


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i havnt even seen it much less smoked it. i live in the deep south in the state with the worst mj laws in the country so we dont spread cutting around to much. i hate it i would be looking at LIFE if i get busted, and 20 years for a joint no sh!t manditory


Fuk r u serious? I got pulled over a month ago and had some weed on me and they didn't even bother me with said it's 2 much paper work 4 them so they won't even bother with it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

yes i am it is i travesty i can murder a person and be out in 60 days Again no Sh!t look in to it with like in N.O.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 10, 2013)

Were im from their harsh with meth thats wut they want off the streets,if I were 3 get caught with a gun its a slap on the wrist


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

the meth is bad it about killed me in 04-05. Bad stuff


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate the laws!
I think I would move if it were me, but I have no family that I am worried about leaving behind.

I am uploading some pics right now of my Tahoe OG grow if that ok with you DR?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> the meth is bad it about killed me in 04-05. Bad stuff


same here, but in 01 or 02


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I hate the laws!
> I think I would move if it were me, but I have no family that I am worried about leaving behind.
> 
> I am uploading some pics right now of my Tahoe OG grow if that ok with you DR?


its all good bass i want us to grow while we grow. i did move this summer i was going to Washington to grow but funding fell through a the last min. My family is in ATL still i left when i was 17 and went in the army took my girl there when i got out and came to lousyana after i kicked the dope for 6 months or so. that was i jan 06 and lived i hellville arm pit of the word sh!t town in the north end of the state. Now i live in cajiun country and i like it a lot. MFers are crazy here it is great[video=youtube;Xj1qJHMJ9Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj1qJHMJ9Sc[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

heres some pics of the grow.
View attachment 2924701View attachment 2924702View attachment 2924703View attachment 2924706View attachment 2924708View attachment 2924709View attachment 2924710View attachment 2924711View attachment 2924712View attachment 2924716View attachment 2924719View attachment 2924720View attachment 2924721View attachment 2924724View attachment 2924726


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

looks great but we all know that dont mean crap till you blaze it


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree with dr. That's 1 hell of a gro u had


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 11, 2013)

@ dr,California is the place 2 live


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

it has its pros and cons


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

Im in Cali, but I would rather have a secluded farm honestly.
I lived in Oregon for 2-3 months as a kid, and it was awesome, and the oder I get the more I realize thats what life "should" be like.
At least IMO.
I dont get out much anymore anyway.
So except for the few months out of state I have been in Cali 40 yrs (Ill be 41 in March)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

Greenthumbntraining said:


> I agree with dr. That's 1 hell of a gro u had








But you see what I mean about the being flimsy, and thanx.

I got the clones that way 14" or so tall in cups lol.


3-4 lil branches each.
They actually produced a decent yield I guess looking at the wimpy thin stems the buds are attached to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ec0XKhAHR5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I[/video] i tied up some cuttings to day in the flower room, will be taking a bunch of cuttings of of my plants to sort them. i have to get ready to start the next run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;MUPjteIxLZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUPjteIxLZE[/video] i love this one. great album.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am gonna be taking lots of clones of my BPs IM sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

i will do every thing and sort after flower. i might move to my room i need more space for small plants to hold for three months. like i read a long time ago on breeding, and the steps to get a proper f7 .


> it takes a lot of clones and things don't always turn out how you thought


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm running a 1 strain grow right now. I love it so much while things are growing, because it's less stress worrying about different plants. However, once harvest comes around I'll be kicking myself. Gonna have to try and trade some to get some different flavors... problem with that is I gotta smoke other peoples weed. I'm such a fucking snob. I think there are only 2 peoples weed I like smoking. I'm sure some of you guys grow up to my taste, sucks we can't just have a big meetup every couple months and trade flowers. But cool we get to chill online I suppose. Trade off's eh.



Dr.D81 said:


> the meth is bad it about killed me in 04-05. Bad stuff





bassman999 said:


> same here, but in 01 or 02


I liked these posts because it didn't kill you! Glad to have both of you still around.



Dr.D81 said:


> it has its pros and cons


My problem with CA is how expensive it is. I'd be a king down in LA... but then I'd have to deal with the backwards laws and backwards morals. Everything aside from the cost CA is the place to be.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a trade setup, but it never happened. Oh well.
I wanted to call him and see if we could reschedule out meet up, but I broke my ohone.
Next time Ill save all my contacts somewhere besides my damn phone...

Live and learn.

Oh and I love the single strain grows as far as ease of feeding and environment as well.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 12, 2013)

I am trying to Maintain TOOooo Many Strains! I am Lucky to have a Single repeat per Dozen Flowering! Its just TOOooo Hard to let Strains GO before you KNOW its place! I have several Keepers, and keep getting Female Clones gifted each month or two. Latest additions that I will keep clones of until I see how much I like them are... Girl Scout Cookie, White Fire OG, and Snow Cap. From what I have read, I may want to keep atleast 2 of those, so I would need to drop some of the Staples? I dunno! But ENJOY trying to keep up! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

I ended up constantly cloning and vegging to do it.
I was flowering 1 of each strain, and not even able to get them all flowered still.
Moving caused me to lose all my strains except one, and I guess it was a good thing in the long run as I was way over doing it!
I was getting there again, so I took 0 clones this run, and now I really regret it.


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I ended up constantly cloning and vegging to do it.
> I was flowering 1 of each strain, and not even able to get them all flowered still.
> Moving caused me to lose all my strains except one, and I guess it was a good thing in the long run as I was way over doing it!
> I was getting there again, so I took 0 clones this run, and now I really regret it.


I forgot BlackWater Kush, and still not flowered from before is the TutankHamon (King Tut).... I think I will Flower atleast 1 of EVERYTHING this round and Play "Eliminate some Strains" after Harvest, bout that time I will probably find a few more... WooHoo! I TOLD YA it was FUN!

Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

I cant wait to get a chance to pop these new strains that came in the mail today.
I figure since both tents are used I need to wait, but when to pop is the question??
I dont know what I am going to reveg, but from the looks of things now...gonna be lots!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

MedScientist said:


> I forgot BlackWater Kush, and still not flowered from before is the TutankHamon (King Tut).... I think I will Flower atleast 1 of EVERYTHING this round and Play "Eliminate some Strains" after Harvest, bout that time I will probably find a few more... WooHoo! I TOLD YA it was FUN!
> 
> Peace


 you have been gifted most of the strains i want. you have some cool people. i have heard the snowcap has mold issues
but i want GSC.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I cant wait to get a chance to pop these new strains that came in the mail today.
> I figure since both tents are used I need to wait, but when to pop is the question??
> I dont know what I am going to reveg, but from the looks of things now...gonna be lots!!


i dont reveg much but i take a lot of clones. i kept 7 of 13 from last run 2 more will go soon i think and i have my male i have to clone all the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dont reveg much but i take a lot of clones. i kept 7 of 13 from last run 2 more will go soon i think and i have my male i have to clone all the time.


The more clones I take the less luck I have.
I think its my fault for not changing water in the areo often enough though.
Im lazy and forgetful


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

i need to build an areo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i need to build an areo


5 gal bucket with lid, 2" netpots, neoprene collars, 250ghp pump, replacement heads from hydro store, and some 1/2" pipe, 90's and 3 ways from HD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

i am talking tote and 100 or sites


----------



## MedScientist (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> you have been gifted most of the strains i want. you have some cool people. i have heard the snowcap has mold issues
> but i want GSC.


I do have some AWESOME PEEPS! Most of them were Patients I took on and taught to be Self-Sufficient, otherwise they would not be able to afford their Medz. Many have become CareGivers themselves in a very Compassionate way! WOW! Thanks for that Realization! (Proud Grin)!

I dont worry too much about Mold, my environment is near Perfect and I dont Grow HUGE Budz, hehehe. With all the LST, SuperCropping, Pinching, Frying, Bending, Rolling, Breaking (Duct Tape), and ...., DANG! I know I left a few things out, but anywho... I get ALOT of branching and Middle sized Budz, and Tons of PopCorn because of my limited space and Big Lights crammed between them!

Well, that WAS THEN, and THIS in NOW! Almost done with my Re-Construction of my Entire Grow area! Each area has been modified (removed walls and such) to allow access to ALL Plants in my Garden! WooHoo! If you saw my past Grows, you would know why this REALLY Excites ME! WooHoo! I have had limited access, like only as far as I could Reach with plants poking me in the face from the doorway in 4 x 8 and a 4 x 6 room! I usually could not see the Trees in the back from 3rd week of 12/12 till Harvest, and a few grows ago, the Borg hid pretty good and took part of my Harvest, again THEN, not NOW! WooHoo! The MedScientist's Super Potent Dry Ice HashCaps are taking over, so catch ya later, gonna have to proofread and edit later.... hehehehe! Yeah, <<<<<< BAKED! 

Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 2926701check this out it is why i went vert it sounds just right for your size space. I got rid of my 2x4 dog wire i got S.M.. i keep up with my sprays now and can get to my girls.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey doc, its looking sweet. When you build your tote can you post some of your blueprints, I have a request for 300 clones in the spring and my setup is going to be a pain in the ass for that many. Ooh, I had to unsub a thread but I've got to see this now that I have 6 free weeks. Now that I'm set up better I want to get some better idea's and who better to learn from than you, jig, who, d, and the rest of the 600.Peace!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea i will put it on youtube for everyone. tomorrow i have to cut some willow and do my cuttings it is week 5 no more putting it off. you will see why i want one, and it works with the willow water.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> it has its pros and cons


Yes it duz,its home to me


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am talking tote and 100 or sites


I made a tote one, but it leaked from the lid area, and short of foil tape it wasnt repairable.
I am sure a more expensive tote would have solved that


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> 5 gal bucket with lid, 2" netpots, neoprene collars, 250ghp pump, replacement heads from hydro store, and some 1/2" pipe, 90's and 3 ways from HD


If I buy an 18 gallon bucket how many plants can I put n it,I wana grow hydro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

how big is it i would use it as a res and do 5 gal buckets for the plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

i mixed a batch of pepper spray to going to get some pics before i spray. back in a bit[video=youtube;5ty_WlmIKvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ty_WlmIKvY[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

spraying is done and no bugs this round, and last it was week five the f'in mites blew up, so we won the war[video=youtube;96MPfcXh86U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=96MPfcXh86U[/video]


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> how big is it i would use it as a res and do 5 gal buckets for the plants.


U no the Rubbermaid tubs u can buy at Wal-Mart


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

yea they work a cooler does better at holding the weight in that set up


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea they work a cooler does better at holding the weight in that set up


Do u no any web sites that will show me how to do the setup I been lookn up on YouTube and it really doesn't give me an example of how the setup works


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

yes i do know a good one let me find it for you may take a bit we will see. not having any luck it has been a year since i read the one i am looking for i will find it for you.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yes i do know a good one let me find it for you may take a bit we will see


Thanks man,no problem take ur tyme


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;qUJkM9jAzkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUJkM9jAzkk[/video] i have to take cutings and do an update to night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;EAgfrE28gpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAgfrE28gpc&amp;list=UU5VK325YvY3G1PGBuEfMNdg[/video] i am still lookin for ythat grow for you it is a three pant two cooler set up


----------



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

Subbed to this
That Heath plan looks something serious if dialed&#8230; Never seen anyone pull it off though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

jig's i based on it i will have a second flower room built like it. will start it first of the year. glad to have you around.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

Im lookn around also but still can't find anything


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

Dr if u dnt mind ima post pics of my GDP,gona pull em next week


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

Im gona pull em next week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

yea it all good. i hope that smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

So do I,only if u culd smell them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

yea gdp has that smell. i can't name it exactly but it is unique and i love it. I have been busy i took cuttings from my og crosses so the seed plants can go in to flower at harvest. i also put two pb#4, 1 og#1XB.A., 1 og cross ?, 1 black widow 3gal in the flower room i hope this will give me some smoke mid flower next run so i do not run out again.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

So ur into cross breeding,how does that work win u have females that r flowering?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

you just turn the fans of and take your time. i have not had a problem with stray pollination.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 14, 2013)

Wut is black widow?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

the guy that breed W.Widow was working with green house seeds at the time. they had a falling out and he took his fathers and started Mr. Nice Guy and renamed it black widow. the one i have is a knock off from positronics. Witch is the oldest seed bank in holland.  my crosses before topping tonight  Purple Wreck


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

Red solo cup,red solo cup,lets have a party,ur my friend,was listening to country music ri now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;94gu17xk1yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94gu17xk1yE[/video] RED SOLO CUP


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

Hahaha lmao that was a gud 1


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

How many strains do u hav


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

in flower i have 
Ken's GDP
R.P. OG Kush
R.P. Purple Wreck 
Seedsman Purple Bud
Pos. Black Widow
W.O.S. NL/SK last run
H.S.O. Sour D. #2 last run

in veg i have my mothers one stud 

next to flower is my crosses 

20 OG #2 X B.A. ( my male Blue Dream X ? ) Alligator Kush f1

4 OG #1 X B.A. 

1 OG #1 X GDP

2 Super Ch. X B.A.

a bunch of my OG kush, and GDP cutings


i have seeds coming now and like1,000,000 in my hands as we speak. look back and i have some pics of them there are way to many to list


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

Next week im gona gro hydro more clones from GDP my friend almst done cloning


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

Out of all those do u hav a favorite?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

I Liked my Reserva Privada stuff the best. all and all my Og #2


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 15, 2013)

Wut is vertical growing


----------



## creedence (Dec 15, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> Awesome room! I love the passive heat-ventilation, heat rises!.. You got a lot of nice looking gals under what single lamp.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but what breed is the mom? It looks a hell of a lot like Cherry Pie.! some sort of OG ?


I saw somebody growing with vertical lights using 400 watt induction lights. He was growing vertically with light movers. We compared the induction light compared to the t-5s. The induction lights were way better than the T 5s. It seems like you lose alot of lumens when you use the t 5s. Those black carbon deposits on the end of the t 5 bulbs loses efficiency. I heard those induction lights last for 100,000 hrs. I am going to get one of these induction lights and give it a trial test against the t 5s to see the difference myself.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

creedence said:


> I saw somebody growing with vertical lights using 400 watt induction lights. He was growing vertically with light movers. We compared the induction light compared to the t-5s. The induction lights were way better than the T 5s. It seems like you lose alot of lumens when you use the t 5s. Those black carbon deposits on the end of the t 5 bulbs loses efficiency. I heard those induction lights last for 100,000 hrs. I am going to get one of these induction lights and give it a trial test against the t 5s to see the difference myself.


no i have been looking at it my self.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

THE POT[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

Week 5[video=youtube;YONZQHT-FpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONZQHT-FpU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

ricot said:


> Subbed to this
> That Heath plan looks something serious if dialed Never seen anyone pull it off though.


I think I do alright. You should check what I got going in the closet. Link in my sig.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> in flower i have
> Ken's GDP
> R.P. OG Kush
> R.P. Purple Wreck
> ...



how u like the seedsman purp. i popped a few last year and only got males. so i crossed a it with Recon from DNA... and my dad has all thos beans now.. i hope he finds a keeper out of it but was curious as to how the seedsman turned out for you an if you like it how would you rate it 1/10???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was not a big fan so far. I had 2 W.W. That is supposed to be good both of mine sprouted with rings on the tap root like a ring shank nail they poped the dirt and would not do anything. The purple bud I had a few that had the claw bad one is in flower now. The other two are descent so far will know more when I smoke it, but two for 12 is now the odds I wanted. 

ricot check jigs grow out it is working pretty damn good. I want a room like that for production and one for running seed for my breeding protects. 

supposed to have some extra seeds in my package when it gets here thanks to a kind fairy. Some cherry puff ( cherry pie X og ) 

i would like to add my #4 PB started to smell like cheese. then sour milk, and now a skunk's ass hole


----------



## ricot (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, cherry puff sounds like an amazing cross.. 
And jigs tubes are definitely efficient and lush as hell.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yes and low maintenance


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Jad nice to have you. hang out and we will work with you and get your grow right man. how often do you water and what kind of mix where you using. it looked loose but the pants looked like they had some root rot or something never could put my finger on it. what kind of water an fert also.


Thanks man! I'm using Advanced Hydroponics of Holland Nutes, and Natural Power Additives (both are Dutch Formula products). I water when dry or near dry. Nutes every other week or so, depending on medium.
Lot's things went wrong with my grow. I'm hoping for smoother sailing next time around. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jad3 said:


> Thanks man! I'm using Advanced Hydroponics of Holland Nutes, and Natural Power Additives (both are Dutch Formula products). I water when dry or near dry. Nutes every other week or so, depending on medium.
> Lot's things went wrong with my grow. I'm hoping for smoother sailing next time around. Thanks for the support!


well good luck there is a lot of good info on here. you have any thing going yet? i would check in to a organic grow it is hard to go wrong in soil.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 16, 2013)

hey d81, have you ever thought of trading your 600 for a 1000 watter? seems like it would be perfect for your area, or is heat a prob.?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

not to bad but i am adding another room and electric use will be.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week 5[video=youtube;YONZQHT-FpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONZQHT-FpU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Wow wut a gro there rep 4 this man,how long hav u been growing if u dnt mind me asking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i grew my first plant in GA 17 years ago now. Been patchy though but it is always there. i have space to breed now which is very nice. i cant wait till harvest and my first work will go in.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 16, 2013)

another room, what a good idea! you should do a vid on that....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i can use the light mover for both and running a heath flooded tube RDWC.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week 5[video=youtube;YONZQHT-FpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONZQHT-FpU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]





Dr.D81 said:


> i grew my first plant in GA 17 years ago now. Been patchy though but it is always there. i have space to breed now which is very nice. i cant wait till harvest and my first work will go in.


Thats cool I want 2 breed but scared ima f up my plants or sum1 else's crop I wuld b pissd if sum1 pollinated my crop


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 16, 2013)

@ silky thats a sik pic lol


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I pulled off a nug from my plant dried it n smoked got me high as shit


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 16, 2013)

Greenthumbntraining said:


> @ silky thats a sik pic lol


oh, my avatar,lol? it offended a chick at another site, and they made me remove it. it's just a cartoon, lol.
thanks


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 16, 2013)

That's dumb I find it fukn hilarious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh, my avatar,lol? it offended a chick at another site, and they made me remove it. it's just a cartoon, lol.
> thanks


 what the hell people a so freaking stupid. you cant hardly do or have anything now days with out offending someone or someone trying to get in your shit. i think they should worry about them selves for a change. well i just watered the cups, and flowering cuttings. put down some AACT i have been brewing. the bigger pots will get some in about two days.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> put down some AACT i have been brewing. the bigger pots will get some in about two days.


what's aact?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2013)

It's for active aerated compost tea (or something like that lol).



Dr.D81 said:


> what the hell people a so freaking stupid. you cant hardly do or have anything now days with out offending someone or someone trying to get in your shit. i think they should worry about them selves for a change. well i just watered the cups, and flowering cuttings. put down some AACT i have been brewing. the bigger pots will get some in about two days.


This drives me crazy. I don't like people I can't be myself around, and sometimes I might say something that doesn't come out right. Don't mean you need to get all offended and shit. Can't we just have a conversation.

And doc, you get why I love the tubes. Sure the growth is great, but I love the ease of the setup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's for active aerated compost tea (or something like that lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i want that room to take care of its self. i have plenty of work in the room i have now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> what the hell people a so freaking stupid. you cant hardly do or have anything now days with out offending someone or someone trying to get in your shit. i think they should worry about them selves for a change. well i just watered the cups, and flowering cuttings. put down some AACT i have been brewing. the bigger pots will get some in about two days.


I agree, people b-tch till a law is passed about stuff they don't like then the people that liked that b-tch about something they don't like till another law is passed. This is a vicious cycle that i hate, so if I b-tch enough another law,shiet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I agree, people b-tch till a law is passed about stuff they don't like then the people that liked that b-tch about something they don't like till another law is passed. This is a vicious cycle that i hate, so if I b-tch enough another law,shiet.


 people are nuts. laws are worse. I have a law for you everyone burn one when they wake up. then maybe everyone could get along.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> people are nuts. laws are worse. I have a law for you everyone burn one when they wake up. then maybe everyone could get along.


I'm all ready in. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rrdc0oaeH04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrdc0oaeH04[/video]a random bud shot and some pics of the og cut i am reversing View attachment 2932561


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm all ready in. I couldn't agree more.


Count me in!

Cool project going D. Haven't delved into the CS side of things yet.. Hell, breeding at all actually&#8230; Leave all that to the pros


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

ricot said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Cool project going D. Haven't delved into the CS side of things yet.. Hell, breeding at all actually&#8230; Leave all that to the pros


i WILL be a pro one day when a company picks me up.


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i WILL be a pro one day when a company picks me up.


Reversing cuts and shit w/ CS&#8230; Pro enough for me..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

it has been my goal since i was 17 or so to breed. i have read and studied for years just waiting to have the space.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 19, 2013)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh, my avatar,lol? it offended a chick at another site, and they made me remove it. it's just a cartoon, lol.
> thanks





Dr.D81 said:


> it has been my goal since i was 17 or so to breed. i have read and studied for years just waiting to have the space.


Looks like u have enough space 2 me I wuld consider u pro great work man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;l58NESfWDmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58NESfWDmQ[/video]


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 21, 2013)

I pulled my GDP last night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

what u going to have up next


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> what u going to have up next


I hav GSC & Tahoe og but im bout 2 get sum mother clones on Monday dnt no wut yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

i am getting gsc in feb when some growers from MI come down for mardi gas


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 21, 2013)

Im still waiting on my friend for the GDP clones gona try doin it hydro,gona get 8 plants


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 21, 2013)

I got my GSC from San Francisco Berner's hemp center


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

you have a hell of a lot better chance of it being gsc. my deal is a big unknown till i get grow and smoke it. need to get in touch with my boys that live there, get them to mail me some mothers.


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah there's alota fake GSC out there


----------



## ricot (Dec 22, 2013)

GSC looks like the lowest yielder I've ever seen, maybe after those EXTREME sativas that produce strings of calyxes.. But if it's anything like the "GSC" I smoked a while ago&#8230; It's at least worth having around.. For personal smoke. 

D, I only see one pic of the PW2 at what looks to be like 4-5 weeks in.. Looking very frosty..
Do you have any more shots of the cut, and how's she stretch?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes I do and I will point them out in my update this week. Yea the Gsc I a very low yield, I want it for head stash and breeding. Talking about the sativas I want to do some work with Dr Grinspoon. It is has those long stringy bud. Purple Wreck #2 last run


----------



## ricot (Dec 22, 2013)

Never flowered one of those out myself&#8230; Probably because I don't recall ever trying anything like it so I just can't justify that flower time and structure not even knowing what the smoke is like..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

it is 25% thc


----------



## ricot (Dec 22, 2013)

If that is the pw2, exactly what I need..! Grows just like the erdpurt single cola girl I have flowering now. I'll get a pic soon.. 

What's 25%? That DrGrinspoon sativa?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Strain Name: *Dr. Grinspoon
*Grade: *A
*Type:* 100% Pure Heirloom Sativa
*Looks: *The plant has a distinct flowering pattern that makes it a standout in the garden. The pure sativa heritage means Dr. Grinspoon forms long twig-like branches with the buds loosely strung popcorn style along the willowy stems. As the plants mature, they begin to fill gaps between bud sites, but the buds remain distinct rather than gathering into one large flower. Yields are moderate with harvests up to 350 grams per square meter.
*Smell:* The aroma has the tropical-floral elements expected of an island sativa, but there is also a distinct lemon-herbal sumac smell. These notes are carried through in flavor
*Taste:* Delivering a light lemon tang and a touch of honeyed earthiness.
*Effects:* This strains clarity will be manna for the true aficionado. Dr. Grinspoon has a pleasant entry into the high, inviting a blissful and expansive mood that enhances compassion and provokes intellectual insights.
*Potency:* 18-25%
*Reviewed by:* Barneys Farm Seed Co.
*Good Strain For: *A daytime smoke or for long evenings with friends, intimate conversations, and deep enjoyment. Given the heightened awareness it encourages, it is less suitable right before retiring for sleep. The effects of Dr. Grinspoon taper off gradually, leaving one as clearheaded at finish as they were at the outset, only quite possibly with a host of new ideas and pleasant experiences to remember


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;UgOisCX5b7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgOisCX5b7g[/video] i have to find my phone around here but will have some pics and video up this weekend sometime.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 28, 2013)

hey D, i have a "purp" bagseed that produces very wispy looking, frosty ass buds.
I'm forced to take it day 59 with my other plant, because i need the space for vegging my bigger plants (higher priority)
I figured i'd dark cycle it for a few days, and chop it, i put it in the dark today
would it be worth it to throw it in a cfl chamber and give it some more time? or do u think sativas like this can be chopped early with a good effect still. I understand it won't be peak potency, so i didn't know how much it may help to do the CFL idea. 
thanks, by the way i grow horizontal and plan to be the alter ego of you but in the horizontal world of growing  

also, what is your method of recording weights, and calculating runs versus eachother?
i find gram per watt has too many variables to mean much without including some other things into the formula

i figured i could maybe record the days from rooted clone transplanting to it's medium. then from there i'd record the total amount of days it took, and figure out how many KWH it used, then use that and my total weight to find gram per KWH, and record that per strain.
once i find the average amount of yield per whatever i can adjust the equation for low yielding and high yielding strains and know what to expect when looking at other peoples numbers

i don't know if i'm overthinking it but is there an easier way?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

with the sativa you can try but give it a lot of light. thy are known to hermi in low light if it is equilateral in origin. you can use that to make fem seed if it happened. i am going to be running a vert 100+ cutting sog so am am judging by the plant as they are given the same space. i am going by taste, smell, and high more than yield myself. Not to say yield is not important  well not as much typing as i thought


----------



## Nizza (Dec 28, 2013)

well the only things i could pollinate right now are feminized, is that ok to pollinate a feminized seed ?
maybe i'll do it, to a small selected plant. Now that you mention it, i opened the room one morning to fine a single nanner coming out of one of the buds, guessing this is cause it needs more light like you said.

damn 100 plants is a lot to try and do, for now i think ill keep it down to 3 at a time in the flowering cab lol
your work is excellent and its going to be hard to get vertical like results with a horizontal setup..
I plan on making things as "shiny" as possible

I understand how you compare runs, I guess this is something you can't really math out haha...

thanks bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2013)

you could cross it and get good seed. i would not do it for gen after gen. [video=youtube;oeojijVPISg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeojijVPISg[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

here is last weeks look at the lab. It is short but i will have this weeks up to night. i have my female cuttings in flower getting reversed now and will be keeping up with the seeding. i put in my male last night as well[video=youtube;LLsusFv_m_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsusFv_m_w&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

black widow i harvested to have some smoke.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

How far along are those?
She looks really early to smoke


----------



## Nizza (Dec 30, 2013)

i love that punched between the eyes feeling i get from premie bud, but always regret the chop when it's gone lol
i just had to take some at day 59 because my vegging girls outgrew their cab, and i needed to convert my flower chamber to veg
let me tell you it hits me right in the face and then it's gone, I wish I had stuff to alternate with to give me a body feeling lol

well i accidentally deleted half my post..
thank you for answering the question on the fem pollen to a fem plant , also 
basically asking, is the feminized big bud down the line going to make it's lineage just as stable compared to a regular big bud female that was treated with regular pollen?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea it was like 6 weeks i took it to have some smoke over the holiday. it smoked good i just killed my self on what it yielded. you can smoke the veg growing tips and get high for that matter. i am in a new town and i have limited hook ups. we all cant live in cali my friend. though it would be nice if weed was looked at the same here 


> *basically asking, is the feminized big bud down the line going to make it's lineage just as stable compared to a regular big bud female that was treated with regular pollen? *


 the reg will out do the fems any day, but that is not to say something great cant come from the fem seeds as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> well i ordered my xmas gifts today first thing was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 packs blue pit
View attachment 2946171
#2 dog s1
#3 dog bx2
View attachment 2946172
freebies
View attachment 2946173


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking good, and have a good New Year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks jimmer happy new year man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> 2 packs blue pit
> View attachment 2946171
> #2 dog s1
> #3 dog bx2
> ...


 found out what the freebies where


----------



## ricot (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year D and crew! Hope it's a great one for all..
That white widow was a beauty man. Shame she had to go so early Was that Shantibaba aka MrNice black widow? 
The dog projects look cool as well. Looks to be very OG driven.. But what's the fireballs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

Originally Posted by *genuity*  
(fire alien kush x cherry puff)=FIREBALLS<<<to make it easy to remember.24 days 12/12>>


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey doc I didn't want to clutter the 600 with ? so i figured i'd ask on your thread. What is the added foot print with the light mover? I have something else that i think my benefit good and figured why not ask the doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

mine i cut down to 30 in, but came in 4.5 feet and 6 feet. Whodats is 6 ft and you can adjust the start and stop


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> mine i cut down to 30 in, but came in 4.5 feet and 6 feet. Whodats is 6 ft and you can adjust the start and stop


Thanks, I have another area where I think this will do wonders.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

yea i want to get another one and a led for veg so i can have more sqft. i have 600 watts cfl and 150 led would do the same with a mover. then i could have one light in my current area and have a second space twice as big.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 2, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh, my avatar,lol? it offended a chick at another site, and they made me remove it. it's just a cartoon, lol.
> thanks


amazing! one of the mods here deleted my avatar and replaced it with the sheep thing. censorship, amazing!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

They read Private Messages too. Be careful what you say.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> They read Private Messages too. Be careful what you say.


that is good to know. the two people i have had anything major to say we have swopped email. speaking of which i will be sending you mine jig got a ? for you. i will try and get it of today. i still have to go pick up my tranie and am going to put it in my truck up north tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

that works hoss. thanks now i can do it latter when i get a min


----------



## ricot (Jan 3, 2014)

Wtf could they care about in PMs... Hide ya kids, hide ya wife..? LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

They don't like people sending s33ds, clones, herb... selling, soliciting, etc. Also abuse of other members. Just letting you guys know. I for one don't want RIU to know my address, and I've been sent peoples addresses via PM. Just trying to watch out, take it as you will. I'm legal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

i have talk with whodat about this and we cant fig way people would use pms like this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;iN5XevNGuus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN5XevNGuus&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Better late than never.

Nice setup, but I already saw this. :0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes nice setup DR D! Thats a 600w in that room? holy cow. Im reading backwards to see for myself...LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

yea a 600 i need to put all the stuff i have posted every where else on here. i have a lot of beans down seedlings started fem clones to sort and girls to pollinate.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah Doc it really is turning into a lab. I seriously dont get how you can manage and keep track of whats what. I wish i could but damn i get lost in 10 clones.
Your line up is great. Glad to tag along


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

that was the idea i love this shit so it makes it easy for me and good labels.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

that 600w puts in a lot of work for you man, maybe it's time she got a bit of help lol.

i'm the same hydro, i took some clones of one of my blue pit "keepers" the other day, i'm sure it had balls lol!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2014)

Nah your pro ghb! haha
I snapped of a branch on my lemon skunk by "accident". Got two weeks left but already showing a bunch of cloudy through the microscope, even some amber more like a redwine color. That leaves me thinking what the fuck?
I read some of the guys talking about cheese being taken at 13 weeks and some 9. I thought thats pretty stupid, there must be a limited peak potency cant stretch for weeks. But can it?
Hope its okay doc i post a quick pic of the cut in question. Day 42 of usually 56 grown it a few times.

Edit: I thought the altering trichomes and peak potency where within 10 days. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

that looks good man . imo it is strain dependent dst talked about this with his cup entry the guy said to much clear but like mo's stump bud pics damn thing is brown and still had clear trichs.
smoke it and find out oh and the same some plants have a long window and some like c99 it is 53 days they say


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2014)

Thx m8. Damn right ill smoke it and find out!


----------



## tystikk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all, I wanted to stop in and introduce myself... I'm enjoying all the different ops, and I'll be fleshing out a thread I just started about my own grow.

Meantime, I would like to ask those who have vertical light movers, how do you like them? If you had it to do over again, how would you go about it? I'm kicking a few designs around and just wanted to see what others had done...

Thanks, I hope to see you around!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the mover setup, wouldn't change anything about it, for now. Im finding a travel distance of 10"-15" is good, about the size of the bulb itself.




Hey Doc, hope you get your internet back soon enough.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah man... I don't like your landlord very much. Grrrrrr.... miss hearing from you bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah this is bullshit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

tell me about it took me a few days to catch him after i had paid my rent an he started stuttering and then had to wait for a tech to come out. i will have a video up when the lights come on


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Patiently waiting 


[video=youtube;w5IOou6qN1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5IOou6qN1o[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice waiting music! Never hear stuff like that when your number 12 in line :/
Hope things get sorted soon doc! Dont like you being mia


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice one who 
[video=youtube;zmwue6Jq4KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmwue6Jq4KA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes indeed Doc!


[video=youtube;QIP72iqCNuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIP72iqCNuY[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Doc - you got any chicken pictures? I want to raise some chickens and I need to find a mentor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

> *Then you know Cajun is Creole for French Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i did not  yea when i get a min i will pull some that are great i love fresh eggs.[video=youtube;JWpGgyXKkwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JWpGgyXKkwo[/video]my crapy video sorry should have something better this weekend


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice and green!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Likey likey motor bikey!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

A great setup.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

THANKS
just wait till i get something to take better pice the Alligator kush's big fans are coverd in frost B.A. had some good spunk yea will yhave some of my crosses on the market in WA later this year


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Doc, That stuff is amazing! Nice job sir.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks Smoky i have a cat named smoky and one is Bob Marley going to Laff today and going to pick up a camera from the pawn shop and a sac from my boy. first weed i have bought in months, but the seeds man gear was bull crap and i smoked it way to fast


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice! Cat's with some class! Gotta love it. I would love to take some pics. Just not in a friendly place. I have been watching yours, whodat's and Heath's. After researching and (ahem) drooling... I am switching to vert myself. it just makes sense! Building 2 6x6x8 cabs to grow into. Old dogs can learn new tricks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

FB 
View attachment 2988944BB ForestView attachment 2988947
BP

AL Kush #18


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

I love the forest. Great structure for such small plants.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Wittle happy babies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I love the forest. Great structure for such small plants.
> 
> JD


i agree every one looks great very happy with BB beans i plan on getting some more bp and putting them back for next years seed popping  thanks whodat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;EN3XxYRptqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN3XxYRptqw[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^^ like


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 10, 2014)

Stopped by to see the buds, love them and the music. Peace.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

finely my reversed RP Og Kush put out some pollen. It has not had any in the sacks so far just resin glands. i used it to pollinate my purple wreck #1 and AN og fem for some s1 seed to hold on to. i also back crossed to two of the Alligator Kush. Iwill be saving some for some other up coming strains


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

That PW cross will be interesting!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 11, 2014)

how did you choose your male?


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Doc, Looks impressive as usual Lol. Still under construction with my stuff. Wanted to share some blues your way brudda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yRbHRaG7yao#t=128


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;yRbHRaG7yao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yRbHRaG7yao#t=12 8[/video]nice Smoky i had a big ass post on here the other day and it dropped it. Some of my family is in townso i will get some good pics and an update up tomorrow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2014)

bad ass........^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the lost big post, hate that shit. Looking forward to some update action!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

yea i have been slacking will have a d100 100mm nikor lens and some tele. conv. and ex. tube action its an old school setup but it should kick ass run them through PS cs2 and i will put them up. your shit is rocking on whodat got a pic of the crew of whodat for you bud see you guys later off the three more parades  peace all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

will have a proper update tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Great things take time


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just stopping by for look. Love the tune and bud.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

Alligator Kush f1 R.P Og kush ( SFV dom. ) X Blue Dream bag seed from cali. I am super happy with this cross and am seeding more now 
View attachment 3003973View attachment 3003974View attachment 3003976View attachment 3003977View attachment 3003979View attachment 3003980View attachment 3003981View attachment 3003982


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2014)

Yummi like!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice work Doc!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah what they said 



Anyone else having trouble getting into the 600? Its the only thread on my list that wont load


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah! Im going nuts! Glad im not alone in this.. You can grab my hand any time now.. No joke.. Do it.. Please.. I should go to bed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks guys i was able to get my hands on some proper photography gear this weekend. will be throwing some more pollen tonight i want to stock up on this one.  
[video=youtube;EvGJvzwKqg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/video]
yea no 600


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

love this one [video=youtube;lor0-IV9eXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lor0-IV9eXg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

watched this pulling it up on utube [video=youtube;Hg_4DGiFHOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg_4DGiFHOQ[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2014)

haha great 
Nothing like getting virgin smokers  To easy if they've been drinkin. And then most will be ill never smoke weed again.. Should just not be drunk on the first high thats for shure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

i got high as shit in St. Thomas the first time i was throwed and had to eat with my folks like 15 min. after. I would love to smoke with him would be a highlight of my life.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cherry Puff f2


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2014)

if your getting the whit screen on the club 600,you may try lowering the post count.....it sucks ass tho


like the pics dr,looking thick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks yea the cross bumped the yield some


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> if your getting the whit screen on the club 600,you may try lowering the post count.....it sucks ass tho
> 
> 
> like the pics dr,looking thick.


any idea when they'll get it straightened out?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

lot of issues on riu now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

lets just blame the nsa


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2014)

unfortunately it's become a common problem.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah I need my 6 fix...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

*



unfortunately it's become a common problem.






cof

Click to expand...

*


> *Yeah I need my 6 fix.*


this is the only thing i get on no facebook or IG or anything [video=youtube;nLbdX8Snpa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbdX8Snpa8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> any idea when they'll get it straightened out?
> 
> 
> cof


i have no idea,i max out at 20 post a page,and it sucks ass...ever other thread is 40 max,,,all but the 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah thats crazy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

what about the uk growers it is huge to?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

It's an inside job! 
What?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

did you say " THE MAN "


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Im cleaning blinds.. I want back on the job!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

lol 600 conspiracy theory I tell ya! Aliens!

sorry but I can't do 10 posts per page, will be back around the 6 when it's working.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

Again, nice pics Doc! The alligator looks tasty, hope it's got a bite!


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn Doc, That looks delicious! Very Impressive Sir Just cloned 12 Moonshine haze. Getting ready for sexing. Snowland is looking great so far. Cat kush is rocking on some 5' trees at day 40.


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmDQzWusJZ0 Not sure how to post the clip. If someone cares to enlighten me. Just wanted to share some tunes


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2014)

below the youtube video is a "share". Click on it an an irl will appear, copy it and paste it in the film strip (above in the the advanced reply)
[video=youtube_share;tmDQzWusJZ0]http://youtu.be/tmDQzWusJZ0[/video]


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lol 600 conspiracy theory I tell ya! Aliens!
> 
> sorry but I can't do 10 posts per page, will be back around the 6 when it's working.


hahaha..i been haveing this happen to me since last yr(the start of last yr)...at one point i had no 600 at all..


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

Bout the same time you became a mod?

Or the aliens thing? either way thats crazy.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Bout the same time you became a mod?
> 
> Or the aliens thing? either way thats crazy.


both...if you look at the white screen long enuff<<haha...it will tell you something..for real.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha I'll let you know when I see it.... Not yet,,,,, nope not yet.



Still note there....





edit: I must need some of what your smoking


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha I'll let you know when I see it.... Not yet,,,,, nope not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will take some too  i dont think being a mod would be all that. i like riu and all BUT.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2014)

I was a mod on a dog forum once.. Holy crap that was a fulltime job  But it was also right round the damned dog law..
Great weather today! Bout to take the dogs for a walk.. Just need to roll one first


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks curious


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah my crazy ass said Id mod on another site when they were asking for help,,, thank goodness they didnt pick me. 

Nope still got a blank screen on the 600  Not sure what to do with myself.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, still out. Weird....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2014)

lower your post per page to 10. 


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry cof I can't stand 10 posts per page.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL, me either! I am watching, and checking....

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2014)

yea it sucks i went to 20 but it only worked if the page had only been part filled, so i have not tried again.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not happy with it, but it's the only way to keep up.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;rz3SBuAP1jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz3SBuAP1jo[/video]


----------



## davidpotter (Mar 1, 2014)

This song is really good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2014)

davidpotter said:


> This song is really good.


yea i like it
[video=youtube;v53CJNtibpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v53CJNtibpo[/video]
harvesting till Fat Tuesday i think then two weeks and the set of alligator kush clones will come down i have 4 cuts i am looking at and i will make a final choice. the rest will go outside.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

i have some pics to put up today. i am off for fat tuesday my kid is out mon, tues, and wed. here is a new Breal video
[video=youtube;ZQfY6cReOvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQfY6cReOvc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

some outdoor pics spring is just about hereView attachment 3012996
View attachment 3012997


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

alligator kush bx1 (fem)View attachment 3013012
purple wreck #1 X og kush (fem)View attachment 3013013


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

some alligator kush


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice doc, happy Tuesday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks this is new having it off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

will get some new pics up this weekend of the last run in the lab[video=youtube;m_GX384nltY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_GX384nltY[/video]


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 22, 2014)

sub up looking great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

yea well with the move coming there is not a lot going on but soon we will be going bigger and better. i do have some no till plants looking good and will put the pics up tonight.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 22, 2014)

nice i hear you. i have a challenge here. my friend thinks his cali dispensary meds are the best. i can only say lmao. its good not great. I cant wait. he will see the way.

edit: i live in the Midwest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

yea it is there like every where else who grows it makes a big difference. plus some of the best plants are no commercially viable.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2014)

i like ur setup right on man u got budz on ur door thats awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

thanks Worm. i will be getting to do some new rooms i cant wait. will have two flower rooms one on at a time. adding 4 50 watt leds to the veg and getting some outdoor going soon i am out of veg space.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2014)

hell yeah getter done bro im in need of some more rooms myself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2014)

well i am back with the new riu format with some dog kush on the way to finishing two blue pit and one cherry puff two weeks in to flower. i will have a full list of girls going in 4 alligator kush and 7 cherry puff f2 i think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2014)

well i will be getting some pics up i just have to get a online photo thing going so for the wait


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

dog kush dog kush  HSO sour d #2 X kens gdp  dog kush  (fem) purple wreck x og kush will be poping some to see if they come out as females


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2014)

God damn like button keep disappearing!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2014)

I am glad you are back at it, and rocking it as usual!

I have said it before, but OGK X PW is an inspired cross.

My PW is , by far, the most finicky plant that I have raised so far.

It is at about three weeks. Crossing fingers!

Good luck and thanks again for sharing.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

yea i lost that pheno i did make some seed with it i put them in water last night. the #2 one i have is cake to grow and yields well. it is the one pictured above.


----------



## SFguy (Apr 9, 2014)

looks great doc. trying to get with this new format. figuring things out im having trouble uploading pics from lastnight, obviously your not.. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

i went with photobucket. i pull the pic up right click on it and pick copy picture location. then i paste it in the ulr space


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

just took the first half of my clones i need to do so 25 down 25 to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2014)

a bunch of cherry puff blue pit and some dogs









purple wreck seeded with dog kush and blue pit





cherry puff f2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2014)

i moved my compost ring around with the other one here i dug it out and this is the grass ring that was left. i use the 1/8 in wire to sift ewc out.










this is what finished compost i had





all tree compost piles


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy 420


----------



## Javadog (Apr 22, 2014)

Great stuff Dr!

I need to make a screen for my soil and castings too.

One to remove roots and such from soil ready to be recycled and 
the other to remove the worms to go back into the bin.

You actually seem to have soil where you are. :0) We have a lot
of "decomposed granite" where I am. 

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2014)

10,000 years ago where i lived was a giant bay off the gulf. top soil is like 7to 12 ft deep


----------



## Nizza (Apr 23, 2014)

hey doc, i noticed you have those seeds in your hand in that pic 1 page back
i just wanted to mention, if you are trying for long term storage, oils from your hands will reduce viability
for this reason i use a pair of plastic tweezers (found in a kids insect collecting kit) to handle seeds
i forget how people store seeds for long periods of time, i think i remember it being you designate a fridge to the seeds and try not to open it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2014)

fridge is bad if it is not just for seed. every time you open it you change temp and humd,.i just do like Sudcool and keep them in a cool place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

FB #7














FB#4





BP#7


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

would have been my keeper dog









GDP/SD





Dog


----------



## JointOperation (May 2, 2014)

love what your doing doc... nice nice nice... if you dont mind.. id like to continue to watch this one...


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 3, 2014)

Very nice doc !


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> love what your doing doc... nice nice nice... if you dont mind.. id like to continue to watch this one...


hell yes the more the merrier i will be getting more pics up now the loader is better. i also figured out if i post most here and not on the other threads i will have something here. i just put a couple on the dog grow off, 600, jigs, whodat, and all the others. i have a purple wreck X og fem i made going, and look forward to seeing how it turns out. have some og13 X kens GDP i made last year sprouting now along with some goji og F2, honeybee, and Hairy Lerry ( lerry og X herijana) that was bag seed from COF. the Cherry Puff F2 are one week in to 13/11. the fireballs and alligator kush are 3 weeks in,. and the males are one week in for them.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)

yo what happened to u


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

been busy as hell. plus i am a stoner you know i will get that email out man. went and planted a gorilla patch last weekend that is 4 hours away in the middle of nowhere. will go plant some more patches in 3 weeks. been taking cuttings, popping seed, cleaning, moving girls to flower, and repoting every night this week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2014)

You got some pics of the Goji?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got some pics of the Goji?


will get you some pie. i hate to say i had a issue with the first go and got some cococubes. it is all good this batch Bigworm i got that email off


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2014)

Issues? What happened?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

old dirt i think they germed but did not sprut cubes did the trick


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2014)

sweet looking up in this place..


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 7, 2014)

nice plants bro hey bud give me a couple and ill get them off to u


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2014)

no worries i just popped a bunch will be a month or so before i pop them. i will try and flower them under the new kessils.


----------



## yktind (May 7, 2014)

IDK Why but I haven't been subbed this entire time. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2014)

good to have you. will be two flower rooms soon so should have a lot of fire to look at


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2014)

two kessil h350s are here time to finish my work


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

nice set up brother @ Dr. 
this seems to be the coonass hangout being one myself i figured id pull up a chair


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

welcome fellow coon ass. yea i have been lazy and not getting my pics up on here. i have a bunch on the 600. i will put some more tonight if i can. i have been expanding and need to finish. i have a led flower room done and a breeding cab i am finishing now. i have blue pits i will flipp to 11/13 next sunday.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

nice 
and thanks for the warm welcome 
im actually moving in the next week so ill be going through the whole start over and build it again 
plan on doing a vert scrog this time around with some new genetics guess we see how that goes 
you like them blue pits ? 
hadnt heard much about em but im not a strain guru or nothing just a closet grower


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

i have liked the ones i have finished, but i havn't flowered them all. ghb over in the uk been growing them for a year now and Whodat ran threw his testers and ordered more so that says a lot to me anyway. i do like it better than the Dog kush it is breed from. what you going to grow at your new place?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

this is ghb's grow


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

some of the DnS genetics gear 
some mid bag seed's 
a positronics purple haze #1 ive ran a few times 
and do my auto crosses while during the veg


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

jack daddy purp
purple dream SE F2
shoreline
afghan kush ryder from world of seeds for the auto's
and have a kc45 x purple haze #1 ive been slowly getting to auto
http://dnsgenetics.bigcartel.com/ thats the dns gear
ive seen alot of pretty pics so i broke down and hit them up

most of them i havent ran before so it should be interesting
i think the jack daddy purp is spossed to be a monster so with a 3 month veg i should get plenty of clones for the next round


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

Jack daddy purps sounds great i have some cem x gdp i made going now. JoJo has some of them started to. i started them and goji f2, honeybee, og13 x gdp, and 1 purple wreck X og (fem) i did so we will see if it is fem seed i end up with.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

hell it outta be fem if it was from a reverse 
ya that was my thoughts on the jack daddy im thinking it will do alright in a column but its my first go 
so you never know lol 
that og13 is from the dr. ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

yea i made it to i have a shit pot load of seed. i am almost ocd about it.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

dam nice score 
that would be the one to hold on to 
i smoked a bit when i stayed in Michigan if that doesnt knock your socks off i dont know what will


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

the mom would make you see cross-eyed and i have only grown out one plant from the gdp father but it added a lot of weight and structure to the cross so i am interested to see how these come out.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

me too brother 
ill drop in and check em out im sure you'll find some keepers


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> been busy as hell. plus i am a stoner you know i will get that email out man. went and planted a gorilla patch last weekend that is 4 hours away in the middle of nowhere. will go plant some more patches in 3 weeks. been taking cuttings, popping seed, cleaning, moving girls to flower, and repoting every night this week.



Hell ya....lol...my postings drop off for a couple of days after a strong harvest. :0)


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

BTW Dr (and Worm, as I know you chuck pollen) I made my first "Jack The Cleaner" beans today.

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

i have got to get some TGA! i know i have said this for a year but i do need to. the honeybee is a plushberry mother and i have seen some fantastic plants so i am super stoaked for them to flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

i do way to much seeding. right now i have Fireballs f3, gdp x fb, og #3 x bluepit, alligator kush x FB ( 4 plants 2 phenos), and Cherry puff F3 finishing now


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

Weren't you working Purple Wreck into some thing too?

That is the most trembly breed that I have not just outright killed so far. LOL

I fades to an *amazing* Periwinkle-Purple....I do not know...my color-words
are like the 16-crayon box level.

JD


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

Ha! And where I use a 64-crayon word!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

i have it crossed with og kush (fem), GDP (reg), blue dream (reg), Dog kush (fem) blue pit (reg) i do have what i fill is a good pheno. it grows train wreck, has a nice blue/purple color when finished, and is very easy to grow. i had another pheno that was more urkle dom and i was a fickle bitch. had to watch the water on it, but had a great pink grapefruit smell / taste. it would not make viable seed, and i dont know what was up with that.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 24, 2014)

mmm pink grapefruit 
almost makes up for being touchy


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

Ooooh, well, I have to make mine work. 

She is clearly of the Urkle type. Not easy to clone either.

Through the entire Veg, and then into flower, you cannot screw up, once.

She hates being soaked and will curl at a whiff too much food.

I got her all the way into the flowering tent, having practically never fed
her in Veg and watered about once, and then fed her flowering nutes for
the first time...curled up like a pigs tail....even the hairs!

I kept her and am raising a clone to flower again.

JD

P.S. Great work with the seed making. I find that growing from seed
has advantages, and this means either getting rich or growing seeds. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

pw xog





honeybee





goji 





alligator kush 















fireballs #7





FB #4 keeper





blue pit #7


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 24, 2014)

I really love the look of your alligator kush! Very well done.

I just wanted to ask you for suggestions on a strain to try. I'm getting ready to put an order in and just would like to hear or shall I say read what your input is. I'm in search for a compliment to my bb gear.


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

yes, it is lovely. The BP was interesting to see. My plant got big, really big,
and is partly out of the light, but I am liking the bud development. Week 5 or so.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

so far it is mine and the guy i work with favorite. i have smoked all over the world and it is great. gave some to one of the BB guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

make that bitch stay in line java


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> make that bitch stay in line java


Bitches be steppin out.. LOL


----------



## tekdc911 (May 25, 2014)

FB #4 
now dont lie ............
you dipped that in honey then rolled it in keif didnt you  
jk jk its trich-tacular


----------



## JointOperation (May 26, 2014)

looking good . keep on pollinating.. lol.. i love making seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

i did some shopping this weekend. i ordered a 400 watt led, a kessil 150 purple, 100 rooting cubes, and some Earth Grow Sea Blast


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

That Kessil will add some nice spectrum.

Get to work! :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

kessil is for the breeding cab with the h350 DP or the clones if the h350 can handle it its self. 400 will flower with the h350 M. veg will stay cfls for now. after the cherrt puffs come out i am running straight PW vert sog in 1 gal pots with the mover it 15 in stroke. have to build three more of my shelves to fill in where the big pots are now.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

You have space to work with...excellent. Most of the cave is growing now,
but I can do better. Power is the main limit, I think.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> You have space to work with...excellent. Most of the cave is growing now,
> but I can do better. Power is the main limit, I think.
> 
> JD


i ran two more circuits when i moved in. i think i am going to start a new thread in the breeding section called Metropolis when i finish building. i have for cabs and it is a small room. still room for one more veg cab.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

took a bunch of pics and photo bucket is down so i will try something elsewe will see how this goes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Smoky (Jun 2, 2014)

You Sir, Have been busy. Excellent work  I still cant figure out how to post my Polaroids. However, I have a beast of a Moonshine haze. Almost 8' tall and a spread of 6'. 32 into flower. Should be aprox 2 elbows when finished. More would be welcomed lol


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Jun 2, 2014)

Oops, 32 days into flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

sounds nice! you came post them a couple of ways. last night i just hit the upload file button next to the post reply button. then just select the files you want up to ten pics and it will load them after you have to pick ether thumbnail or full size post it and that's it. hope this helps i would love to see that monster you have


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2014)

damn man your going to town u got alot of babies, good job bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

yea it does not matter if i have 1 or 100 so i just do the 100 for real breeding is a lot of seeds popped and a lot of clones to compost.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 13, 2014)

Subbed. Great lookin' greens!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks. i guess i will stay here till i get set up after the move, so in a month or so i will have a new thread.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 13, 2014)

I'll migrate over to that one when it opens.

=]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> thanks. i guess i will stay here till i get set up after the move, so in a month or so i will have a new thread.


Or let us lurkers know where to go.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3168211


These photos really made it clear that this one is special.

So dark green frosty ice-plantish craziness!

LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

i took down the #4 java and it had nice buds for the size it was. #7 has a couple more days. i seeded two fems with 2 males so i have 4 batches of F3 seed to play with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

fireballs #4










Fireballs #7





Bluepit #7


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

i got tired of looking for a cloning dome i liked so i went with this i made a tray to fit it just have to spray it.





led SOG


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 20, 2014)

getter done bro that fireballs looks great


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2014)

The LEDs do seem to be making some dense and strong growth. <thumbsup>

Your stuff looks so juicy green and greasy at the same time.

Keep it up! :0)

JD

P.S. Nice Keesil over the babies too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks i am looking forward to smoking it, and growing out some of the F3 beans. i have a dog s1 X blue pit back cross i need to get popping with your purple voodoo. move will start monday or tuesday.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 20, 2014)

good luck i gurantee u will get a color changer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fireballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

led SCOG 





dog #7 got me eye on this one and two of the blue pits


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

that looks good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

last look at the lab will get moved over the next week









new clones


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

thanks G some future dank
one of two honeybee males









Purple wreck X Og Kush i am likeing the look of this on too









this is its clone


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice!
Here's to a smooth & trouble-free move for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

me too lot of plants to move Doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2014)

Just make sure all your lights & turn signals work when you're moving the ladies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

you know it. getting some big boxes for them to go in. i didnt want to move the vert room but i had a f up the timer. i think i will finsh them in the closet and get the vert room set up for the next run i will start after vacation.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

blue totes work good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2014)

...goji?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...goji?


have some will get them up pie. they are taller than the others. they got a fast start.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

have three goji females 













goji are the tall ones honeybees in front of them





this is some db X sk from BB


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2014)

why are they still in solo cups? I transplant after second-third leafse t is out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

i have been keeping them small as i can. they will be cloned and repoted next week in there new home. i do let them go in the cups longer then you but less the cof anyway. i will let them get 8in or so before i up pot, so i can sex and clone them. this are a foot tall with the move coming up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

some clones i picked up just now got up potted and cloned only because i had to. thanks again.
2010 dog





uber kush





og lerry





exatrema





and my keeper alligator kush #15


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2014)

Your plants are looking good.
Good luck with the move.

I use 9 oz cups and leave the clones in there until they are about a foot or more high. They take up a small area and allow me to have more plants in veg. The only drawback is they have to be watered everyday.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

plus i can put a lot in a moving box the #13 i would skip, #18 is short and good, #5 is great ( didnt have a good clone at the time so you dont have it ) is taller and the high is clear, #15 is the group winner after much sampling it is the same as #5 in growth but is stronger smoke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

i start to get cal def if i leave them to long. i have a lot in the dirt so i dont need cal/mag.


----------



## moondance (Jun 25, 2014)

Very nice Doc. Good luck with the move, be safe!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 26, 2014)

Same thing moondance said....

LOOKING NICE!!!!


----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2014)

Right on!!! I've been wanting to get a male and start making my own seeds and crosses. 

What is the honeybee genetics?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 26, 2014)

yktind said:


> Right on!!! I've been wanting to get a male and start making my own seeds and crosses.
> 
> What is the honeybee genetics?


i did not make that one it was a gift. it is plush berry x grape stomper/platinum og


----------



## 4AARON2WEEDLOVER0 (Jul 10, 2014)

hey check out my thread i posted need some help


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

dr has moved and doesn't have internet connections at this time.


cof


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 10, 2014)

nooooo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2014)

I just talked to dr and he is alive and well and waiting for his internet hook up. He's with the "when I get around to it cable company" and is at their mercy....he's hoping this week.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL, no worries. Thanks for the word though COF.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2014)

i made it haha now for a new thread i will work on it before i leave saturday for vacation.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2014)

make sure to post the url here...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2014)

i will i need to get some pic and the thread done tomorrow. still have a lot to do before i go saturday.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol I don't know how I havn't posted on this thread all this time DR..... I'll be sure to follow the new setup better . Glad the move went well. Have fun getting everything set up and figured out, I know thats always a blast.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2014)

i like the space i have now but the move and setup about killed me. i had help with the house hold stuff, but the grow was all me. i had it built to come apart and move but still was a lot of work. took like 10 hours to brake it down, load it, and unload. got done at 3 am on that sunday and had started braking down at 4 or 5 that afternoon. i will post some pics in an hour or so need to clean up first looks like crap it there right now.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2014)

Rest easy bro.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 19, 2014)

covert ops moving is always a challenge, especially if you're a one man crew.
the last time i moved it took me 3 trips in an SUV, in the freezing rain, with a tarp over all the stuff in the back. I started about midnight and finished up around 4am.
then i spent about two weeks in my new grow room sitting, smoking, and thinking about where all the shit was going to go, or if i was going to start from scratch and build a new system. opportunity is a double edged sword.
** Glad you're gettin back in the swing of things man, i'll be watchin!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> covert ops moving is always a challenge, especially if you're a one man crew.
> the last time i moved it took me 3 trips in an SUV, in the freezing rain, with a tarp over all the stuff in the back. I started about midnight and finished up around 4am.
> then i spent about two weeks in my new grow room sitting, smoking, and thinking about where all the shit was going to go, or if i was going to start from scratch and build a new system. opportunity is a double edged sword.
> ** Glad you're gettin back in the swing of things man, i'll be watchin!


sounds about right well i got behiend so no pics till i get back ,but made it to Florida with no trouble. made me some e-liquid be fore i left, and i love it. took some tinkering , but got it going great now. i will put the riu app on the tabilet my brother and law picked me up from his work. he works for a company that make edducational apps for them for schools. have about 100 beans with me for some riu members so i am pulling for some good cuts to come home with. my mother list is looking like java's


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking forward to it!

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

Cool it worked


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2014)

Would love to see those Goji when you get a sec.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

I will when i get back i will put some on SH also. I will have some sunday for you. It has been crazy pie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2014)

It looks like you have it down.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not even close. It works but i hab to add some everclear to emulsify the oil and e liquid. I will order PG to do the next batch. I do like it a lot. I am geting a much better use of my oil.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 21, 2014)

I tried using 50/50 and 80/20 pg/vg mixs and having more PG definitely made it disolve better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Where do you get your pg and do you use a wick type vape? I picked up the $20 job there but we have been looking at the nice ones just want to get a handle on it first


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 21, 2014)

Yep I use an evo twist with the bottom wick style tanks. I have a standard tank, and the "pro tank" which is bigger and made of glass and metal. I actually think I like the standard evo tank more though. I get my Pg from the local vape shop, there are tons of them popping up around here. I know you can get it easily online from various vape suppliers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

I found as many vape shops as head shops here in Orlando. I looked it up when i droped the one hitter down the car vent Sunday


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know how to take that. Is there tons of them or none of them? I have never been to orlando.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

It is alright today we are at Clearwater beach


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

You should see the girls here at hooters


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I don't know how to take that. Is there tons of them or none of them? I have never been to orlando.


About 10 headshops and 12 orso vape shops or ecig, but the headshops are packed with vapes too


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh sweet so there is no short supply.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

I stoped at one to night and the owner was there and he said he had it there but i was the only person toever ask for it


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2014)

I was the only person to ever ask for unflavored stuff at my store. Every time I get some they look at me real weird and confirm that I said no flavor and no nicotine. Once i confirm it, they are always very surprised, at which point I just say I like to do my own flavoring.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2014)

I picked up some vg\pg mix and a flower head to day . I am going to pick up a bigger battery tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice I have a 900 twist I think it is. I really like it. Well I should speak in past tense it went out on me last week, but its over 6 months old so I don't think thats bad for a battery. The twist is nice cus you can get much bigger hits with the extra power.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2014)

I ordered a kit and then my cheap head went out so i picked up a kangertech t3s at the shop i got my pg and flower head. It is a lot better then the one i had. The kit i ordered was $89 and i got it on ebay for $14. It is way more juice than mine now so i am looking at another battery for my wife. We are liking vaping with the family and others around


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2014)

My wife vapes nicotine, and she fell in love with my twist battery after she tried it. You can also play around with the resistance of the coil/wick to give you different vapor amounts and stronger or lighter hits.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2014)

This is the one i have on the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2014)

And this is the battery i am looking at


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks nice I've got that same tank on mine . That battery looks like an adjustable one, I'm sure you'll dig that ability


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2014)

It sould work. We can both hit it at work when we want and it is a much better use for my oil. Now i should have flowers left to cure out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2014)

I won that battery while i was asleep last night. Got it in white and it will be here like the 30th. I didn‘t notice but the other is coming from China so it could be a month getting here. About to go hook up with jojo and hit the long road home be good guys.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks good guys.. I just got into vaping and was wondering about making my own juice. I just don't have the means at the moment. 

I am rocking an Innokin iTaste VV 3.0 for a daily with a couple of nice tanks and a Kamry k101 Mech Mod for "cloud chasing" but I have yet to start playing with it.. Still learning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2014)

It didnt take to much work to make the e liquid and it lasted me all week. Made it home safe tonight from vacation. So the girls looked like they grew a foot. I have seeds to pop, a new thread to start, and a flower room to build.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 9, 2014)

let us know when the new thread is up man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

I should have the octagon in the room tomorrow buddy, so not long now. Been pulling a lot of overtime. Today i was working at big lake in Lake Charles and my wife and kids got to do some crabing.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2014)

Good catch.....good eating, too.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a crap load of stuff to post. New cuts and new babys. I have 6 purple voodoo, 6 purple wreck x og kush, 5 purple wreck x dog kush started also picked up blue moonshine, and blue moonshine x vanilla kush on vaca from another member.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

Steak and crabs for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Getting close now


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2014)

Looking great Doc!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats looking really nice, very clean and finished looking .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

It is in 10 peices in my living room right now. Had to do some cleaning last night. I will try and get it put together tonight. I picked up some 5\8 plywood my boss was going to burn today and it will be enough to do two sides i think. Will take 1 more sheet to do th other 6


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still a lot to do, but it is in the growroom now and the rest of the room


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking nice man, glad to see it all came together. What are you doing with the inside? How are the plants gonna be layed out?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 13, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Looks good guys.. I just got into vaping and was wondering about making my own juice. I just don't have the means at the moment.
> 
> I am rocking an Innokin iTaste VV 3.0 for a daily with a couple of nice tanks and a Kamry k101 Mech Mod for "cloud chasing" but I have yet to start playing with it.. Still learning.
> View attachment 3213649


here my mod its a dna 30 with 3d dripper tank, i got it from vaperoyality and fresh out the box it was broke so i email vaperoyality and told them and they didnt return my email so orginally i was going to get the dna 30 chip and build one from scratch so i opened it up the ground wire hooked to the board was off so i resoldiered it and it works great but i still smoke cigs, my son has a nemis clone that blows clouds its badass


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 13, 2014)

oh yeah nice box setup i see u got sum carpentry skills are u doing a vertical setup


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yea i am going to layout the shelves today. It should be 48 2 gal grow bags, and one 600 hps on a light mover set to a 18 in stroke. I am going to add another 600, and build a custom cool tube when i get the money for it. I need some more leds for veg also. I have some seed plants that need to go in so i would like it to be ready sunday. BW i build custom cabinets for a living so it as nice to have the shop to build it. Nice mod i got a Chi U clone and it blowes clouds to. I almost got the nimus but iwon this one on ebay for $20, and the head was like 10 i think. i have some of cof's clones going in also and moma pw will go in the led garden today. The purple voodoo babys are looking right man thanks again. my mod


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words on the build everyone. i am trying to get on at an artisen shop to improve my pay rate and have some room for advancement. There is no hope where i work now. I am thinking about looking in to being a street artist at Disney and moving to Florida next year. We have two years before my baby girl starts school and it will not be in theses shity schools here. Well of to spray some pepper spray, lay out my wall shelf units, and the purple wreck and aog13 x gdp in the flower cab.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is what i got you together


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2014)

How them Goji gals looking?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will go get the pic right now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is not much to see yet, but i hope to flip them sunday and the fun begins. They are a little leggy but it will be fine in the vert setup it is not as big a deal as in a flat grow. Cclons will come off friday when i lollipop them. This is the four goji females i am poping the last three beans this weekend as i will be opening a lot of my veg spaace up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

I had to super crop them again this morning. I cant take the lights up any more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2014)

They like a lotof root space. Also I top mine a couple times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2014)

You may want to just clone and restart.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2014)

getter done bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2014)

Like i said they will befine. They stack one next to each other and bud down the plant. The lower half with no growth is taken up making the turn out to clear the next shelf and the top of the plant below it. It is a completely different grow and plants have to be grown to fit it. There are many was to skin a cat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2014)

By the way i do top once for two tops, but it did not get done becouseof the move. I might be going for three in the new set up. But i will have to see it done to know for certain. Thanks bigworm.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be very interested in the bud structure when they are a couple weeks into flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Me to pie! I am looking forword to this run i have a lot of new strains going. The goji and honeybee are at the top of the list i have some clones i am excited about also like the lerry og, 2010 dog, uber kush, and exstrema. I have seen them in flower though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cloning tonight and will have my shelves built also


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2014)

I enjoy taking clones. It can be a chore to take a huge number
at the same time. My second serious grow was a SOG and I had
to take 30+ from one AK-47 mother and another 20 from a Somango
mother to fill the SOG.

I benefit from things to do during the slow periods. 

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking so clean! Do the shelves have drainage for run off?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

No they will not TC the top 4 in board will be hinged on the bottom two shelves to get them in and out easier. I glued and nailed the one on the top shelves. It was a pain with the last ones i built. I had to plant them in the shelves or i could not get them in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Purple Wreck x Dog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Purple Wreck X Og Kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Purple Voodoo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2014)

intriguing grow cabinet Doc. do those pull out like drawers and stacked like stairs? very nice use of space.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

No there are 8 shelf units with 3 shelves each on 16 in centers. I am going to do a thread just on the build. The whole thing unscrews and goes in to 18 pieces


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice roots Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea thet where just about to be in those 6packs to long.


----------



## yktind (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3233298 View attachment 3233299 View attachment 3233300


I love it! Time to move into a house and setup a vert. What is the foot print of your setup?



Dr.D81 said:


> No there are 8 shelf units with 3 shelves each on 16 in centers. I am going to do a thread just on the build. The whole thing unscrews and goes in to 18 pieces


Can't Wait for this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> I love it! Time to move into a house and setup a vert. What is the foot print of your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Wait for this.


It is 4x4


----------



## yktind (Aug 20, 2014)

Suck a better use of space then my setup. Don't get me wrong, I like my setup but I really like efficiency. No wasted lumens. Do you put two bulbs inline of just one?

I am assuming that this is an 8 height? 

Glad to see you back BTW!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank ykind! It is 4ft 1in ( sides are outside the floor) wide and 6ft 8 in tall. It is the third vert room i have built now, and i i like this size. The last one was 7 ft and the first was 8 ft. I have it down to just what i needed and cut out all the wasted space. Now there are less cubic feet of air to move. I only have one light and will have the light mover in there with a 16 in stroke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the room tonight


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2014)

its like a massive phototron! I ROCK THE PHOTOTRON!!!
u just need the vertical fluorescents on the sides..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

I remember those in the first high times i read way back now
I got some more repoting done tonight but still no clones taken. I will do that tomorrow and fill in some gaps in the octagon so we can max it out.i need to get a list of the strains in there but it is going to be a long list. m


----------



## yktind (Aug 21, 2014)

How are you watering? Drip system with a res? Hand water? Nute Line? Organics? Questions? Sorry for the bombardment.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I hand water and run every thing organic. That is one of the things i like with this kind of setup. I can get to every plant in the garden, and the extra canopy


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

LIKE THE WHOLE THREAD! It slows my old computer down to hit like every post. I'm really trying to figure out how to incorporate an octagon in my shed. What are your thoughts on such a thing. After next flower, I'm redoing the whole inside for a few reasons and am checking a bunch of options. I'll think you in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2014)

Access is the only critical part of the design.

Either a Hazy Susan like Whos or one that swings open
like a clam, or some such.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I am like 69in 145lb i have a section that opens on the door and you walk in. I can set on a 5 gal hunting bucket and sin around. This round i am behind and i put the seed plants in lager buckets on the ground, but i can still get to every pant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> LIKE THE WHOLE THREAD! It slows my old computer down to hit like every post. I'm really trying to figure out how to incorporate an octagon in my shed. What are your thoughts on such a thing. After next flower, I'm redoing the whole inside for a few reasons and am checking a bunch of options. I'll think you in advance for any ideas.


I love it so far! How big is your shed? I built my first vert in my shed at the old house and it is stll there. It was to big though. I could put two of these in one end of it. I would like to do it 4 ft 6 in x 80 in next time. I am putting up a thread on the whole build when i get done so like another weekish, but i say go for it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

My eye hurts like hell but i still got a tray of pw cloned this will be half of the octagon next round. I could still take some more


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love it so far! How big is your shed? I built my first vert in my shed at the old house and it is stll there. It was to big though. I could put two of these in one end of it. I would like to do it 4 ft 6 in x 80 in next time. I am putting up a thread on the whole build when i get done so like another weekish, but i say go for it


My shed is 10x8 and I have 2 600 and 1000 to work with but can get another 600. I would love to see what ideas you could come up with. I'm not as skilled of a carpenter as you but did manage to build my own house, so could give your plans a good shot. I'm subing up to your thread so take your time and think about it. I'm not planing on total overhaul till dec. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

8 x 10 is workable imo do you veg in there and how big is it.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe I will need to shoot for a DODECAGON!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

Java, I love it.

Yes I veg in there but I only use a little because I still use my old room for cloning and seed starting. I'm willing to veg elsewhere with a good reason. O.K. it gives me more room to flower. How about 5x8 with 4x5 L shaped for flower, the remainder 4x5 will work for veg. Could you think of a way to fit 3 workable octagons or another creative way to utilize this area and lights for a vertical grow in the L shaped grow area. I normally would research and do it myself but have developed a lot of respect for yours and others methods and ideology.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

That would work. It is looking like you need a lot of veg space to keep up because you have so much canopy space withthe vert setups.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That would work. It is looking like you need a lot of veg space to keep up because you have so much canopy space withthe vert setups.


Yea, that's where I have to do some figuring. I just promised my self no more equipment till I got above .75gpw in soil. I've played with feed and medium for the last year while watching Who and the vert gang destroying it. Now your octagon has some real promise and you just finished building it. Just the amount of plants alone is remarkable.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea and they all have the best set in the house. It is not finished though. i still have to get the door shelf on and cut my light mover down to a 16 in stroke. It is not as nice as who's. I have to re fabricate it if i want to change it. I have done it once already and it take a couple of days to get it tweked. I an going to rearrange and put the pw beast in there. Then i can change the led scog out all at once.


----------



## yktind (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hand water and run every thing organic. That is one of the things i like with this kind of setup. I can get to every plant in the garden, and the extra canopy


Once I have the room and resources I want to setup vertical aeroponics. I use a low pressure aero now and have down pretty good. Maybe I'll play around with a design, I have a wood working shop and 3D Cad programs, all I am missing is somewhere to put the unit, lol. 

Based on your setup: 54" x 80". Can't wait for your tutorial, man. Happy growing!


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2014)

I love the new set-up.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i havnt even seen it much less smoked it. i live in the deep south in the state with the worst mj laws in the country so we dont spread cutting around to much. i hate it i would be looking at LIFE if i get busted, and 20 years for a joint no sh!t manditory


Wow that's crazy bro you do much better growing for yourself that would be so sketch trying to buy when it's that much time over your head.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea family and i keep to our selves


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

yktind said:


> Once I have the room and resources I want to setup vertical aeroponics. I use a low pressure aero now and have down pretty good. Maybe I'll play around with a design, I have a wood working shop and 3D Cad programs, all I am missing is somewhere to put the unit, lol.
> 
> Based on your setup: 54" x 80". Can't wait for your tutorial, man. Happy growing!


I want to try this with the Heath Robinson fooded tube rdwc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

The seedlings i replanted the other day the bottom right is the blue moonshine cof. It is looking like it has started growing. If it dont do i have a better one i am about to clone from


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow that's crazy bro you do much better growing for yourself that would be so sketch trying to buy when it's that much time over your head.


Ain't that the truth.
i do not know anyone in person that grows, and it breaks my heart to have to toss out rooted clones that i have no room for. But extra clones is better than not enough to fill the room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea i have thrown a bunch of colnes away. I do know two growers but they live a long ways away.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have got to get off my lazy ass and do some cloning


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2014)

Those little ones are looking good bud. I saw the jungle pic over on mo's thread too. It's gonna be one big box full o'bud.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes it is i am going to try and hang the light mover tonight.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is i am going to try and hang the light mover tonight.


 you bro i love that vert setup u built its badass, i cant wait to see what the pv have in store for u


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

They are looking stocky worm it is going to be a purple new years.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are looking stocky worm it is going to be a purple new years.


 i hope so one of mine threw a couple of bananas week 6 so keep an i eye out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I always have to. I run some seed plants in with clones


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have not updated on here been posting every where else but i will fix that tonight. I have the light mover up, and got some wire up last night. Clones are growing good for next run


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

I need to catch me a gator....kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

They have swam off before


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

nice u said your lights on a mover? ill thumb thru the thread, see whats good in here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

very enchanting picture, very pretty. killin it Doc!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yea i modified a hydrofarm one to work i will post some pics tonight when the lights come on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very enchanting picture, very pretty. killin it Doc!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3252742


I have alot of tying to do


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3233298 View attachment 3233299 View attachment 3233300


This design is great Doc. Very nice setup. Talk about using space effectively. This is it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Everything is setting flowers so we will call this Day one of flower


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh'yea I'm ready for the ball of bud this is going to be..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

You are not the only one i didnt like not running the six for like two months but i did get a good veg. got more pics and a full list of my current plants i have and what phase they are in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Fireballs f3 
 
Gogi f2


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2014)

The PW are very strong. 

LOL, even my finicky one is doing better than ever.

It just loves being dry. It is weird.

I look forward to seeing fresh shots.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Purple wreck x og kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Purpl wreck x dog kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Purple voodoo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Room shots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

ClonesMostly purple wreck here


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2014)

I imagine that OGK would only add stretch to the PW.

The OGK I grew was very stretchy.

Looking super healthy and smart bro.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes it did. I have one in flower so we will see.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Hell of a line up...

I need to step my clone game up...been slacking big time..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Top row from door and moving counter clockwise
Blue pit #1 2gal last run
Cherry puff #2 2gal 
2010 dog kush 1gal
Purple wreck x og kush 2gal
Alligator kush #5 2gal
Uber kush 1gal
Og lerry 2gal
CP #3 2gal
CP #3 2gal
? CP 2gal
2010 dog kush 2gal
Kens GDP 2gal
Alligator kush #18 2gal

Middle row
Honeybee #1 2gal
Og kush 2gal
Alligator kush #15 2gal
HB #3 2gal
HB#2 2gal
BP #7 2gal
Extrema 2gal
Uber kush 2gal

Bottom row

Og13 x GDP 3gal
Goji og #1~#4 3gal
Hso CD x blue dream 3gal
Purple wreck 3gal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Hell of a line up...
> 
> I need to step my clone game up...been slacking big time..


Hell yea i need to fill some jars my man


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Now that's some organized chaos...love it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Now that's some organized chaos...love it


It is to much is what it is. I will be keeping only the best specimens and letting the rest of what ever clones dont make the cut veg. I will put them out to flower in the spring and focus on the keepers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Top and bottom most limits for the light. I will pick up a bolt tomorrow and i will get a inch of play out of the line. That will give me 2in further down. Has a ten minute turn around so that makes 78 cycles in the 13 hours it is on


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see what kind of honeybee you get..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

They look amazing no other word for it  very stocky, great structure, big thanks G


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I mostly smoke it last time I made brownies was in Baumholder, Germany in 2001


Wow i was in Schweinfurt Germany on 2005-2008 I went all over and i know i was in Baumholder. Small world. i iss hte beer and the people there such great comunity where i was. i think most was drunk 12 hrs a day but who cares we had fun.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> off to get a card and make my BB order. 10 dog r, 10 dog f, and 20 blue pit reg [video=youtube;tgncUhBssyU]


man i love the video wow. now that is what i want when i get my farm.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea you live in a good spot i had two guys from Pleasanton i kick around germany in the army. no getting cuts around here.
> i would love to get cherry pie, tahoe, and gsc myself. i run a lot of seed so i will find new elite clonesView attachment 2923433View attachment 2923434


seeds is it xmas already. sweet bro


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Green I used Sunshine mix 4 with Gh 3 part.
> I have great results with most strains, but those clones came from CL, and that can be hit or miss.
> No doubt someone had seeds and took clones from the girls and didnt like it and dumped all the clones to get something out of it.
> Until I smoked it I just thought the smell wasnt very strong. After drying the smell was a 1.5 on a 1-10 scale.
> ...


Its about nutes and lights. if you use hps drop in a few fluorescent lights. what a diff or add a few kessil led. makes it kick more. but i am no expert just a man who likes fine dank as bud.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> the meth is bad it about killed me in 04-05. Bad stuff


I got my gf off it she had been hooked on it for 12 years. Weed slowed her down and woke her up. thank you for mj lord.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2014)

wow that grow was super sweet. bbl have to start page 7 later


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for stoping in dc hope you like the thread. It gets skipped some times, and i post on the 600 and other people's threads


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

I up potted my males and went through them. I only kept the ones i am using this round. I kept 2 honeybee, goji, bluepit, alligator kush f1, cherry puff. I need to get them up to parr so i can flip them next sunday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

I topped all the pw clones and gave all the wie ones a shot of some diluted veg fertilizer


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow i love the new octagon cab. that is sweet setup. i can wait to see how it does. I finally got caught up.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2014)

I love the male-selection.

I will be taking my Deep Psychosis male today, and will be leaving
it out in the garage, over some foil.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 15, 2014)

my male died on me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

I saw  yea i like it too. Next time i am going to go with 4.5 ft by 6 ft 10 in. When ever i move for good i am going to do some more of this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> my male died on me


Oooohhhhhh nnnnooooo!!! The sin mint?


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 15, 2014)

Dr.D again i am so impressed. Wow. i am starting to test fluorescent lights using AIT bulbs. If they can reach down 3 feet into a tank with great par i know they can do it for MJ. at 90 cri a bonus. Low heat another bonus. i am gonna grow some colorful buds under it and see how it does comapred to my 400 cmh/600 super hps. I already seen a grow under 3 of the ati i am using 5 of them with 7 other bulbs-12 bulb t5 ho fixture. I love my hobby. it gets me awesome meds and i can not worry about killing or such. it mellows my irish ass out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

My old lady's famliy is irish and it help her calm down sometimes  man people have used floros for years now. I did alright with the leds this time even with the move and the bugs while i was on vacation. I am happy to say them f'ers are gone, but i am still kind of twitchy about them. They where bad when i got home.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2014)

Nothing like an infestation to make the skin crawl.

I think that the mind perceives the mathematics of the explosion,
on some level that just feels anxious. :0)

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep when i ran AIS no bugs period. So hydro means no bugs. I have to do the research and talk with a few hydro guys and buy a setup so i can grow indoors like i can outdoors. Man outdoors is where it is at. Indoors is 4x the work. but i have no choice so indoors i will keep trying to master. yeah give me a decade or so.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah doc sadly I lost the sinmint male. It started acting real funky when I took it out of the room to collect pollen. Then instead of dropping the pollen it died in like 4 days.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 16, 2014)

that sucks bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep it was a nice one I've had alive for over a year now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yea that sucks. I wanted to cross my blue moonshine and alligator kush #15.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2014)

"Yeah doc sadly I lost the sinmint male."

Oh. Wow. Sorry to hear about this TC. 

I am still new to the pollen chucking game, but I already
know that "the special male" is what it is all about.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 17, 2014)

That is why we keep trying as this is a learning process.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 17, 2014)

i need some idea help from the vert pro's ........ sorry to just toss this out in your thread Dr. but it get's some high traffic so i figure its the right place 
i have a odd space its in the shape of a L roughly 3 squares 5x5x7.5 can any of yall wrap your head around how to set it up vert and be practical with a space like this ?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2014)

My first thought was to use two of the cells to flower, with a light
mover working on both cells simultaneously. (I think Who did this)
Then use the third for Veg.

NO Vert person though...Doc will comment.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree take the back two 5x5 and hang two lights and put the plants in a figure 8.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I agree take the back two 5x5 and hang two lights and put the plants in a figure 8.


i guess id have to leave a spot open or somethin so i could get to the plants .the door is on one end like a hallway almost 
its framed up around a hotwater heater  i finally buy a place with a walkin closet and i get 3/4 of a walkin instead


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Your plants look happy tec you still will have a nice size garden. I will sketch what i would do with your space and throw it up here tonight.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 18, 2014)

i think if i did 2 layers and shaped it like 3 with the opening towards the corner i could just leave one plant spot open right at the corner and i could squeeze in there to work the scrog


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Your plants look happy tec you still will have a nice size garden. I will sketch what i would do with your space and throw it up here tonight.


thank you brother it means alot ....
those are some of the F1's from a positronic purple haze #1 and a KC45 semi auto male 3 months old roughly , in a soil less blend i make , ive tortured the hell out of them ... on purpose of course trying to cull out the he/she's but i dont think im gonna find any 
they are either short or tall with slight differences plant to plant im sure the F2's will be every where but thats half the fun in it 
believe it or not those plants rarely get fed and are only under a 400w and 2 x 135w led's but i have pulled the led's and moved them over my seedlings


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hell yea i have several new crosses flowering this time, and some are looking killer already.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea i have several new crosses flowering this time, and some are looking killer already.


i havent grown photo's on a large scale in a while is it normal to get trichs forming during stretch ?
they have been on 12/12 for a while and still are just growing away ......... i can tell its flower growth ..... but its not the stacking flower growth its the beefy crazy branching growth / zig zag


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine have been in 13\11 for 2 weeks. They have started to flower, and i have 16 strains in there this go.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 18, 2014)

13 on ?
and its been like 3 weeks or so ....... and its just getting to the heavy preflower stage on some
males flowered on 16/8 3 of them did
and a couple of the tall lanky females started around 14 on or so
the mom took like a month to flip
and at 8 weeks when i had to chop still looked like it could of used another 4-6 weeks to be " right "
i have 6 strains going and a bag seed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea i run 13 on. Dj short swears you get better pheno expression with it. I do it to give them that extra hour and it gives me some overlap to get in them both after work


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice I think i am gonna switch mine so it gives me and extra hr earlier at night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't forgotten about you tek been working on getting a new job. Had an interview today and it is looking good.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I haven't forgotten about you tek been working on getting a new job. Had an interview today and it is looking good.


i think i figured it out ...... congrats on the interview i hope it pans out .....
i think i have it figured out
depending on what this next answer is .....
what size silo for a 600w
and the room is 3 4.2' squares i measured last night when i had all the plants out for some cleaning

im thinking about running a C shape and just leave a little room by the front wall for access and put the light towards the corner so i could try and have a bit more canopy ill draw up what im talking about and run it by you to see if it will work out or not


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 20, 2014)

thinking something like this maybe  its out of whack but thats the idea i had ... ( forgive the 3rd grade paint pic lol )


have you ever ran mendo purp ? @ DR. and would it be suitable to run in a vert
im looking for something i can knock out of the park with my first run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2014)

Been at my old place getting it ready to rent to own, and the kids birthday party with my wife's family. Tek 4ft silo is as big as i would want to go with a 600. I am 1 week in to flower 2 1\2 in to 13 \ 11 and the girls are rocking. Hope everyone hada great weekend


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

@Dr.D81 what kind of delay do you have with your light rail?

Mine just came in the mail and has anywhere from 2s to 60s delay. 

I'll be using mine in a similar fashion to yours, with pulleys at both ends moving two lights up and down like a yo-yo. 

With a 2s delay the lights would spend the most time in the middle, with a longer delay the lights would spend more time at the ends.

I'm thinking 15s may be a sweet spot, what do you think?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine is dose not have that option it has a delay as the chain passes the cog at the ends. It is like 10 sec or so. 15 should be fine


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mine is dose not have that option it has a delay as the chain passes the cog at the ends. It is like 10 sec or so. 15 should be fine



Once it is in place I will time how long it takes it to travel the track.

I think I may just make it 10-15seconds so that the lights aren't still for too long...

We'll see, I don't see how I can really go wrong anyway I do it...


Thanks! And your grow is awesome BTW

I'm doing a 4x8 tent with lights hanging barebulb at 2ft and 6ft with the light rail moving them vertically. Vert scrog method I hope to fit 8 plants in 7-10gallon fabric pots...

I will post a thread once it gets rolling...

Thanks again and happy growing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

What is the length of travel you are going to use. Whodat and i agree 16 in is what we fill is the best. That will make more difference than the pause at the end. I did 23 in first then had to modify it to the16 inches i use now. I will get some pics up tonight.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What is the length of travel you are going to use. Whodat and i agree 16 in is what we fill is the best. That will make more difference than the pause at the end. I did 23 in first then had to modify it to the16 inches i use now. I will get some pics up tonight.



I was thinking around 40 inches. My tent is 4x8x7 and my trellis is 4ft.

I would think that length of travel would be dependent upon things like LxWxH of the room and how many lights, light type and strength.

How did you reach 16inches? And what are the specs of the octagon again?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just lurned as we went  My first vert room was 6 x 6 x 8 and no mover. Second was odd becouse of the space i was in. It was 5 x 5 x 7 with one corner bobed off. The face of that corner was 30 in and had the door. This time it is a 4 ft octagon 6 ft 8 in and i like it fine, but when i move next summer i want 3 of them so i can harvest one a month. The two i will have to build will be 4.5 x 4.5 x 7. The 16 in stroke on the light is a little more then a bulb length, and it covers my 4 ft of canopy just right. mine comes 8 to 10 in below the the top buds depending on how much each plant stretches, and it covers the same below the bulb fine. A hid light throws light off the element in a sideways hour glass pattern so there is no need to drop it so much, and when you do the other end is getting very little light. It cycles faster aswell. Hope this helps just what me and Whodat have come up with bouncing ideas of each other. He gave me the idea for the mover, and room size and pest control i helped him with. His vert grows are good reads


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just lurned as we went  My first vert room was 6 x 6 x 8 and no mover. Second was odd becouse of the space i was in. It was 5 x 5 x 7 with one corner bobed off. The face of that corner was 30 in and had the door. This time it is a 4 ft octagon 6 ft 8 in and i like it fine, but when i move next summer i want 3 of them so i can harvest one a month. The two i will have to build will be 4.5 x 4.5 x 7. The 16 in stroke on the light is a little more then a bulb length, and it covers my 4 ft of canopy just right. mine comes 8 to 10 in below the the top buds depending on how much each plant stretches, and it covers the same below the bulb fine. A hid light throws light off the element in a sideways hour glass pattern so there is no need to drop it so much, and when you do the other end is getting very little light. It cycles faster aswell. Hope this helps just what me and Whodat have come up with bouncing ideas of each other. He gave me the idea for the mover, and room size and pest control i helped him with. His vert grows are good reads



I see what you're saying. Once I install it I will play with it, but I feel as though mine will be closer to 30inches or so... 

Hopefully I'll only have to use half the rail that came with the unit, its 36inches long. 

Thanks for the input, I'll check out those very grows.

Have a good one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yea check out the " whodat back at it, stikytrap, and the flying circus. Some great conversations with great information. I started at 27in stroke and after two grows i pulled it to cut down again.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reading material!

That soil looks dank! What's in your mix?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Man i have been using it for two years but it is good home made compost, mushroom compost, pro mix, lava rock, composted gum bark, perlite, sphagnum moss, leaf mold, kelp meal, bone meal, blood meal, diatomaceous earth, egg shells, hydrated and dolemite lime. I like to put EMC, and rabbit poo but i didnt have any this time. I go back to my old place on the 10th for a wedding, and i am bringing back my pen. The worm bed is an old bath tub under the rabbits


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2014)

That sounds awesome! 

I have a small batch of soil cooking now and I'm about to make another much larger batch hopefully this week once I pick up the EWC from a local farm.

Do you use teas or anything else or just water? My goal is water only. 

Glad to see you're organic, it makes what you're doing that much better.

Respect.


----------



## yktind (Sep 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i have been using it for two years but it is good home made compost, mushroom compost, pro mix, lava rock, composted gum bark, perlite, sphagnum moss, leaf mold, kelp meal, bone meal, blood meal, diatomaceous earth, egg shells, hydrated and dolemite lime. I like to put EMC, and rabbit poo but i didnt have any this time. I go back to my old place on the 10th for a wedding, and i am bringing back my pen. The worm bed is an old bath tub under the rabbits


That's a great a idea! Once I move I am planning to start a chicken coop. Do you think I could build a compost thing underneath it? or is chicken manure to hot you think?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 27, 2014)

yktind said:


> That's a great a idea! Once I move I am planning to start a chicken coop. Do you think I could build a compost thing underneath it? or is chicken manure to hot you think?


i have to let the chicken poop compost for almost a year before i can use it ........
the rabbit poop wont burn up your plants and can be put directly on em no prep
i have a separate spot for the chicken bedding/clean outs
dont know if the worms like the chicken poop so much
the worms like the rabbit crap and so do the soldier fly larva ( those are really high protein and multiply like crazy EPIC chicken feed )


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 28, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have to let the chicken poop compost for almost a year before i can use it ........
> the rabbit poop wont burn up your plants and can be put directly on em no prep
> i have a separate spot for the chicken bedding/clean outs
> dont know if the worms like the chicken poop so much
> the worms like the rabbit crap and so do the soldier fly larva ( those are really high protein and multiply like crazy EPIC chicken feed )


Love all this good info..


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

yes great info here. i totally agree and love the concept of the vertical grow with light movers. I think i missed the link where did you get the light mover form again?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

I got mine from ebay but i had to mod it. I am wielding up something now but i will get you a link and the pics of the mods. I have to get on the desk top to do it. Yea i put chicken poo in my compost when i can i use maple wood shavings and it takes a lot of n to brake it down. I add some crazy shit to my compost some times.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

I just ordered this. So i dont have to be in the room when lights are on under the big lights, I want to save my eyes. 
http://botanical.com/hydro/accessories/green_led/green_led.html great price and my eyes will love me. i use good sunglasses right now but i know some is getting threw them. I will also order some greenhouse glasses when i have the money for the good ones.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 28, 2014)

If we lived anywhere near eachother, I'd be hitting
you up for chips and shavings all the time. 

They are a mushrooms best food, and I am hardly
"in the woods". 

I have walked a few real woods. West Virginia for a
nine month contract. Trees with a continuous canopy
that makes air and sound different. A green world.

Out here we have Chaparral, which I love, but it's trees
are dwarf varieties.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

I get them when i do maple jobs and plain the face and door stock. Check at a local cabinet shop.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.DGreat1, killin it doc , crazy mon.I admire your persistence and passion. and driving 5 miles to your outdoor.haha,that sounds like wonderful adventure.
I hope you find a most beautiful lush enchantant forest full of green life huge fat sticky green and ooozzzing honey of THC and stoned bugs flyin around bouncing off each other doing the tribal indian dance.
AWAKE OH ANCIENT ones may they shine down on your heavenly glory! l

you have a killer line up there , I love the variety! where do you live I wanna come over.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

A hell of a long way from you unfortunately  we want to see it up there one day. Am am going to cali this year and check it out. We will be out of here before my girl starts school year after next, but want to be gone next sumer. You never know oneday i just my be closer


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Love all this good info..


i left something out i let the rabbit poop dry up a bit before using it let some of the ammonia evaporate a bit
but if you build boxes under your cages with dirt bottoms it will attract its own worms


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

If i could find an outdoor area even 25 miles would rock. To many D N R around me. they go on foot all the time i see trucks all over while they are searching. yep its mj season and they are looking. i think mos tof them get high and want a free score.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

If i ever get in the right house i grow a lot of flowering plants too and could hide some small plants right in my yard. I have seen a couple choppers flying way low the past couple days here. My outdoor is in the middle of no where so i hope it makes it.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2014)

its time for the scouts. they are looking for allot of plants in a area. so 3-4 will be over looked. its time for them to find the plants and wait for who comes to get them. now we need to harvest in late august ear;y sept now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2014)

I came by a new worm bed today my boss well for two more days anyway had a deep freezer go out at has hunting camp. I will have it going this week and the rabbit pen will be coming back from the old house the weekend of the 10th.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 30, 2014)

Please post how you set that deep freeze up...I got one i need to 
Put to use....

This just made me very happy,I was wondering what I was gonna do with it.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

you have to set it on low so it holds the temp around 35-40 degrees F. If you have canandian night crawlers. But you dont need them if you go african which love 65-90F. but its a great storage either way. great find.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be using two kinds of red worms. I will have to fill it with food and some partially broke down compost. Then go to wally world pick up a cup off small red wigglers and a cup of large red wigglers from sporting goods. That will be it KISS


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 30, 2014)

check out my update bro.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2014)

...something to keep them off the bottom, to allow the
also-required drain to operate freely, and you will be 
good to go. 

Check all this on the vermicomposters thread.

Great idea!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2014)

No drain in this one it will be under roof so, it will be up to me to keep them watered.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2014)

OK. I am wondering how they will do at the bottom, but perhaps 
using looser materials might help...

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2014)

They do fine. My father in law had one like it and it is a very low maintenance worm bed. The old bath tub will have a drain with special fabric to keep the worms in and water to drain


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, that sounds perfect. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Got it filled up now all it needs is worms


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Some veg pics
Late 90's Blue moonshine
 
And a brand new fireballs f3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Next round for the octagon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Next round for the led garden will go in this weekend

I think the pw x og fem will go led also the the pw x bp and purple voodoo will go in the octagon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

fuck yeah holmes , kiilliin it !
did u ever make it out to your outdoor?
PURPLE VOODOO, love that name. its sooo Hendrix like.
whats poppin in the art studio?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

No i might go out there this weekend. I need to they should be getting close. If they didnt turn out well it is bubblebag time. I put 10 out so we will see. And not much art right now. Today was my last day of work so i will have time now. Next up will be six oak burl rolling trays


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

One off two plants left in the led garden i have been fighting mites in.
Og13 x gdp in a half gallon of soil. I will be poping more of my gdp crosses


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

wow, interesting, very interesting. nice to be off work for a while and focus on your art. Im going exactly the opposite direction, this is my last week off before I start up another job.Man I was loving my time in the studio for long stretches of time, its when im truly the most spiritually in tune and it feels so so so so sooooooo good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Not off just self employment again which part of that will be make and selling wood crafts. That gives me work when i am waiting on bids and the phone to ring. I will be doing handyman, honey do's, and small home repairs \ remodels


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

I make some money for a camera and it will be working towards getting in as a stock photographer. I can get in some galleries again i hope too. I loved seeing my work in galleries it is a very cool filling. I liked doing the photojournalism for magazines also. It gets you in to some cool places


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wood porn


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 2, 2014)

Like your style dr..and one of them trays sounds very good...


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

Those are real nice looking burls. What do you mean by rolling tray? Like a spot to roll joints on?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea i made one for one of the BB breeders. It was antique cypress and i have a couple peaces of that to do to. I have some mahogany in there for some as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a burl tabletop here and two giant burls to pick up next weekend when i go get my tool trailer. The plained cypress is slotted for a glass top table to trim on


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 2, 2014)

Bud pics would kill on one of them nice wood trays..keep me in mind.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

The way i hand finish them the kiff and bud doesn't stick to them.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i made one for one of the BB breeders. It was antique cypress and i have a couple peaces of that to do to. I have some mahogany in there for some as well


Gotta say I love working with wood. Especially when is has such an awesome grain. I built a guitar once (not knowing what I was doing) but still a very fun project picking the exact wood and grain that you want. I did a mix of maple and cherry wood for the pickups section. Looked cool but was super heavy, def a lap guitar. 

Do you plane them done, shape them and then clear coat? I think its a fun project. Gotta keep my eyeballs open for burls now, haha. 

Please post some pictures when they are all done!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Bud pics would kill on one of them nice wood trays..keep me in mind.


I have a bowl i am finshing right now just for that.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2014)

here's one....



.....and it is in constant use.


cof


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> here's one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me on the "Can I have One" list!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 2, 2014)

looking great. wow note too self dont get all drunk pas out and forget to water plants for 1 day. it took me 15 gallons of water to get it done tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

I did the same last night had to get up at 5am to water.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> here's one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you. It's well made and a joy to use.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Goji f2 #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Og13 x gdp
 
Honeybee #2 
 

Honeybee #1


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

stating to get filled up in there good job bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

About 5 more weeks and i can start seeing how this thing is going to do. Then its purple voodoo time


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> About 5 more weeks and i can start seeing how this thing is going to do. Then its purple voodoo time


 oh yeah i know youll get sums purple ones


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 2, 2014)

I just transplanted my PV's. Going to top em, stout little things, getting super tight node spacing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yea they have that dark green purple color now. The purple wreck x bluepit will be going with them so there i a chance for color there too


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I just transplanted my PV's. Going to top em, stout little things, getting super tight node spacing.


 sweet i got 3 little ones going also i think this is an ok strain not much of a yielder but super dark almost black purple on them and you can tell within the 3-4 week, im hopeing these little ecpd are nice they both got dpd in them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I just transplanted my PV's. Going to top em, stout little things, getting super tight node spacing.


Mine are super stocky also. Might cross it with goji f2 male and get some stretch breed in. A nice purple og is one thing i want to have in the stash


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

hahaha i got 3 vials full of pollen ter, heavy duty fruity and crazytrain and i cant decided which ones to hit i already hit each of them to a branch on a qrazytrain, i cant decided what would be best i got all kinds of shit going blockhead bx, kindness, goji og, snyergy, mk ultra, holygrail, heavy duty fruity, ter, qrazytrain, spacecandy, what would u guys cross


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

wow man im stoned just sampled sum ter and wow its like 3 week early and im wide awake


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Goji x hdf sounds cool, so many possibilities there


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

one of the 2 purple ones i got out of 3 females


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

i was thinking qrazytrain with the holygrail and mk ultra and ter with blockhead and spacecandy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

spacecandy smells just like cotton candy its unreal and frostty


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

when i get a purple pheno of the pv im going to hit it with ter and hopefully ill get a male ecpd and hit it to the vodoo and get that dpd traits to shine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

That sounds great ecpd x pv would be some kill. What is he ter, and who is the breeder on the space candy?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

tranquil elephantizer remixes and tga does space candy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice ter is been on my radar for awhile. I have the worst luck have strains i am looking for in stock when i order.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 3, 2014)

I plan on finding a nice TER male and hitting a nice female with the spooge. Same with Blue Tara. Then maybe cross a blue tara to a TER and vice versa. May have already found my nice Blue Tara going to keep her around and pop some more seeds and start with her.

I built a little 2x2 cab for messing around in when the time comes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a 2x3 for my males with led lighting. I have to get in there and do the alligator kush f2, honeybee f3, cherry puff f3 and goji f3 seeding this weekend. Plus mod two of my leds and calk the led cad and up pot a bunch of girls. Going to be a busy weekend


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2014)

I have some work to do too. :0) I am head-down all week, but
I have some Golden Tiger pollen (!) that I intend to put on some
ladies. 

I am not sure what "too early/late" are for pollinating. My GSC
might be too far along and my Snoop Dog might be too young.

Study to do.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I try to start at 21 days and pollinate for three or four days.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm always interested in breeding conversations, but I'm not the hunting type. I get strains/phenos from trusted friends in the industry (it's good to live in Colorado!) and that affords me the luxury of focusing on other things. 

Meanwhile, conversations like these are very informative and help me figure out what works best in vertical grows.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks all types of discussion are welcome here. You have a great thread too. On here and SH


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2014)

Plus that.....I will have to listen in on many more vert discussions
before I make that leap. I will though...everything eventually. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

It lets me run a lot of plants and i love that but i see the octagon going rdwc


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I try to start at 21 days and pollinate for three or four days.


P.S. I checked my grow log and see:

Week 03: Oct 03: Pro-Blend Flower + etc + Big Bud

For my Cali Connection Green Crack. This thing is
a monster and will get some Golden Tiger spoo tonight.

:0)


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It lets me run a lot of plants and i love that but i see the octagon going rdwc


You run racks of plants where I let just a few plants grow up and with some training fill in as their own racks. It just takes a bit more planning and staging, is all.

The other big difference is that your octagon is enclosed and my silo is an open mesh. This has airflow and potential stagnation consequences, so I went with an open design intentionally.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2014)

it takes more time...results are about the same.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2014)

I can see the octogon as ducting for the purposed airflow as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am going to have to respectively disagree with you. I have 60 girls give or take flowering in two spaces at any one time, and it takes a hell of a lot of preplanning and staging. I go through the extra work to allow me to sort large amounts of seeds and clones when i can come by them. I can find that one female with the exact set of traits i want for the next generation of seed. As for stagnation i move a lot of air in that unit. I have to turn fans and the intake off to get a pic. I have six different cabinets and nooks runnig on different schedules so a open design is out of the question. If i was not breeding i would run larger plants and only have two levels.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Also this will be the only run with the wire. The thing is designed for 45 2 gallon plants with 2 to 3 mains tied to eye hooks with hemp twine. The girls got vegged a long time because of a move, vacation, and then had to build the thing. I want to go on the record i hate the wire in there makes everything a pain


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to have to respectively disagree with you. I have 60 girls give or take flowering in two spaces at any one time, and it takes a hell of a lot of preplanning and staging. I go through the extra work to allow me to sort large amounts of seeds and clones when i can come by them. I can find that one female with the exact set of traits i want for the next generation of seed. As for stagnation i move a lot of air in that unit. I have to turn fans and the intake off to get a pic. I have six different cabinets and nooks runnig on different schedules so a open design is out of the question. If i was not breeding i would run larger plants and only have two levels.


I see no disagreement. I saw the same design issue you did and made one choice based on my goals, and you made another based on yours. Clearly, they're both effective for their purpose.

I'm not breeding or pheno hunting so fewer, bigger plants gives me advantages of coverage and ease of maintenance. Open trellis keeps things accessible and visible with a minimum of airflow. This doesn't make either design choice 'better' than the other; I see both as highly effective solutions that happen to share many design features.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Its all good buddy


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh, Fuck yeah!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to start pollinating to night hitting some bluepit f3 , alligator kush f2, honeybee f3, and goji f3. Picked up some worms today and put them in the new bed. Going to keep at the led garden change over as well


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, Fuck yeah!


I second that !!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Goji #2
 
Goji #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cherry puff #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Honeybee #2
 
honeybee #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Pollinated the alligator kush f2 and bluepit f3 again tonight. I also hit the honeybee f3s and did some GDP x honeybee as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Going to have to keep my eye on this little goji dude


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2014)

they are looking soooo healthy buddy. i love thelooks of the HB2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

The honeybees are just great but i have not got a good pic of them yet. #3 is super frosty all have great structure


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2014)

...wiping droooll


----------



## Javadog (Oct 6, 2014)

Seriously. Nice frost for young plants. Did I see some pistils withering from splooge?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yea looks like they are going to take
Will do some more tonight after i finish some other stuff. Popping some beans aswell


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 6, 2014)

sweet my man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Popping some beans tonight and getting some crosses going i would like to tryout. I am starting 5 berry bomb, 3 candy drop x S-OG, 3 banana wonder x heri, 12 GDP x fireballs, 6 GDP x bluepit, and 14 of jojos kush but dont know if they will germinate. Have to make room for some karma beans that will be up next


----------



## Javadog (Oct 6, 2014)

Which Karma breeds are you interested in trying?

I still wish that I'd gotten the Sour Bubble back in the day.

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

I got a single biker Kush 2.0 going, looks female.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Some 24k white gold, karma og, and a couple more testers i have 6 seed purple wreck x og kush, 2 seed deep blue x sour kush, 1 pw x ogk clone, og lerry, 2010 dog, 3 alligator kush, exstrema, and 5 blue pit in the led scog and added the other h350


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

http://karmagenetics.com/karmas-og/

Damn, that Karma OG sounds legit lol

seen pics of that male over at IC thing is a beast.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yea i am looking forward to giving it a go. The 24k white gold ( kosher tangi x the white v2.0) should be good also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well 24 hours from the drop and 9 for 9 on GDB, 1 for 3 bw x heri, 3 for 5 Br Bu, 1 for 3 on the candydrop og, so all but jojos kush will go in soil tonight. Got confirmed on getting some Karma gear to log for them. I will have threads for there grows. karma man cant wait i have a sfv dom og I love and karma og sounds right up my alley. I gave the purple wreck clones more space today and separated them from the other clones. I have to do some sorting and dump some cuts soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

All pw
 
Fireballs f3
 
Late 90s blue moonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got a single biker Kush 2.0 going, looks female.


The biker kush should be similar to the karma og let me know how it comes out


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The biker kush should be similar to the karma og let me know how it comes out


Will do, it will be hitting flower probably next week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Will do, it will be hitting flower probably next week.


Perfect thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Full moon planting


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am 5 weeks from the flip 3 1\2 weeks flowering. honeybees are doing great still #2 is lime green funk i love it. 2 of the 4 Goji look good. 1 is super stretch monster with tiny buds i am dumping the uber kush it is like that monkey on Outbreak. I can keep everything clean and it pass mites to the rest. Veg is clean. Been having to pepper spray the octagon it is mostly clean but i cant get them off the uber


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2014)

The Veggers look very strong Dr. They should rock.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks i have been neeming them every time i water. As it gets colder here soon and i stay on it maybe i can woop this bugs for good. Sucks living near a gigantic swamp sometimes


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2014)

I am very lucky in that sense. I enjoy a "dry hot", and
a mild one because I am coastal. I only get bugs if I carry
them in from my garden. I have only done that once so far.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Oct 9, 2014)

dirty mother funkin mites, they were the bain of my life not so long ago. What ya gonna do about em, ya seem very relaxed....lol..... I would be puliing my hair out.

edit
Ooops, didnt see last few posts. Forbid 4 worked first time for me after trying every other bottle of shit on the market. 1 dose in the feed.... gone, never seen since.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Which Karma breeds are you interested in trying?
> 
> I still wish that I'd gotten the Sour Bubble back in the day.
> 
> JD


Sour Bubble from BOG? I was growing that a little while back. good plant. Finished fast with big buds. Unique taste. Never gave any seeds till its last run.  It must have known I would want to run it again someday. Not sure how many I got... maybe 10 or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

Feed and ewt'ed most everything tonight. I cleand the uber kush up and sprayed as well. Looks like the worst is behind me on the mites. Veg is clean also led led girls so i will keep at the two girls in the octagon and have them wiped out. I have two holes with electric wire in the floor i still need to chalk up. I will try and hit that tomorrow, along with cloning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Sour Bubble from BOG? I was growing that a little while back. good plant. Finished fast with big buds. Unique taste. Never gave any seeds till its last run.  It must have known I would want to run it again someday. Not sure how many I got... maybe 10 or so.


Wow...I have been working too much. lol Thanks for taking the time.

It is good that you captured it anyway. I crossed Jack the Ripper
with Jacks Cleaner 2 and got 6 beans. It will be good to grow
some more Lemon bud. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Wow...I have been working too much. lol Thanks for taking the time.
> 
> It is good that you captured it anyway. I crossed Jack the Ripper
> with Jacks Cleaner 2 and got 6 beans. It will be good to grow
> ...


I love lemon funk in my bud. My favorite flavor by far. I have a nice sour kush pheno of bluepit.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2014)

:0) 

That was a frosty update Doc!

I up-potted some strong plant, including another run of my Jillybean
and a new Desert Diesel just this morning.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have to take clones so i can flip the led garden.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking great bro. I am pissed i am watching your thread and it isnt showing up for new posts on my alerts. I will just have to check it daily. Oh also bro I see you are getting frost and i have a way to get more frost like 3x as much. Over at riddle's he found that high sulfur which helps in photosynthesis causes them to produce tons more frost. I use gypsum sulfur in my soil mix and feed them it 2 times 1 time at end of veg and mid flower. I take 2 tablespoons and add to 1 quart of hot water in a 1 gal jug shake it and let it dissolve for 3 hrs then i shake it and take 1 cup of that and add to 2.5 gallons of water/feed. I try to get it to raise the ppm up 200 so my 500 hits 700 when i add it. Even my hps is really frosty. the gypsum is fast acting for blueberries ect. I am making a batch right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I will have to try it. Next run is half pw a known clone for me would be a good time to test it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sprayed a honeybee #2 and a blue moonshine clone with C.S. tonight. I will be reversing them to make some fem seeds in the led garden this round


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

nice i will be making cs soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

It is super easy dc.
I made some wash to get some co2 going. I used 2 water cooler jugs 5lb suger and 1 1\2 packets of yeast in each jug.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2014)

Doc, I have always wondered about these sots of systems,
as they must perform much as some number of mushroom 
blocks would do....and I grow shrooms, and so could do this.

...but the simple fact that I am constantly pulling fresh air into
my tent and venting stale/hot air out convinces me that I could
not keep my CO2 levels up this way.

I am only guessing though....have you ever metered the result?

Great idea.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Doc, I have always wondered about these sots of systems,
> as they must perform much as some number of mushroom
> blocks would do....and I grow shrooms, and so could do this.
> 
> ...


No metering whodat did some and it did raise the leaves. They are piped to the intake of the octagon and i am doing one more for the led garden.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

co2 is huge when that many plants are that close. they will do so much better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> co2 is huge when that many plants are that close. they will do so much better.


My thoughts exactly. They well get more out of that bright ass light in there as well.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have to try it. Next run is half pw a known clone for me would be a good time to test it.
> View attachment 3272710 View attachment 3272711 View attachment 3272712 View attachment 3272713 View attachment 3272714 View attachment 3272715 View attachment 3272716 View attachment 3272717


did i see a prego bud in there? Last pic top clear bud shot. Looks like a few seeds hiding in there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

That is the goji and i think it just has started to swell. I do have some pregers in there though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

I watered and fertilized the veg and led gardens tonight. I have some cuttings left to do and am going to kill some old clones i had fornother member and i will give him some of the ones rooting now. Have to make room for the new seedlings, and the karma beans that are on there way
 
I will get some bud shots in a bit. The goji and honeybees are killing it guys. Some hash oil i made the other day that i am about to smoke the last of right now


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

great shots, your octagon looks packed & insane !
I wanna give vert a try soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea it is way crazier than i want. Next round we are going for the gold


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I watered and fertilized the veg and led gardens tonight. I have some cuttings left to do and am going to kill some old clones i had fornother member and i will give him some of the ones rooting now. Have to make room for the new seedlings, and the karma beans that are on there way
> View attachment 3274842 View attachment 3274843
> I will get some bud shots in a bit. The goji and honeybees are killing it guys. Some hash oil i made the other day that i am about to smoke the last of right nowView attachment 3274845


hey bro can you post here or pm me your way of hash oil? I want to make some meds and oil is the cheapest way to deliver it.Oh yeah 2 of my seeds has popped there heads out. a sleeslack and a cough. Oh you all know the golden goat? well i am waiting for it to pop. I will have more strains going in 4-6 weeks. i have to time it so i don't run out of room. this is a challange to not over due it but land just right. I know a few of you are laughing your ass off as you should, god knows i would be. we all hit this point some of us several times. anyway. i am so baked and loving it. seeds are popping yeah, its gonna be nuts. I will have to by 30 1 gal pots cheap with drip trays. Yes i have 30 plus clones/seeds going with 17 plants in veg and 11 clones and 21 seeds planted. Hurry up 3 weeks and get here so i can harvest. if i have to wait then i am gonna be really back logged but i can run 50 plants in flower in 1 gal pots if i need to. i dont want to but can. I have to wait to sex ever plant but teh red purps(fem's). I changed my closet around for intake/exhaust and they are loving it. what a diff. the Ghost is finially perking up. i found how they like it. cooler at least in veg with hardly any water. i so need to ais this plant. I think 2 plants in a tote with ais. oh yeah. i might do 2 ghosts and 1 red purp in it after i start them on ais first. I need 4 plants ais for 1 tote. i can do 2 totes ais. gonna love this winter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds great! I hear you about keeping up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## DCobeen (Oct 17, 2014)

looking great what seeds are you popping? I had 3 pop so far 18 more to go.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow that is really dense growth.

Great stuff!

JD


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2014)

Master at work.....I like the full veg & flower space...


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 17, 2014)

yeah i agree some nice dense forest. I love it. great job. I didnt see all the pics before had to run to dr office. he told me i have arthritis of the knee. its at an early stage and i pissed it off wheni jumped out the boat. knee is feeling really good but giving it a few more days rest.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 17, 2014)

hey dr. i have so many types of lights doing diff things. i can say so far i like led for seedlings/clones. keeps them short with tight nodes. Cfl lets them stretch to much in the befogging. just what i have noticed. if you have them try it bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have it on here somewhere i am switching to all led for veg. i have two kids so it is a slow process. I am building cob setup for the led flower garden. Then i will move those leds to veg.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr. words can't say it....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your complements
Things are looking better now. The garden had a ruff summer but we are tracking now.i am going to rock this next grow though plants should be just right.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

What are your thoughts on a ghostrider 2.0 cross with sour cherry or even the dog. I got this to do my first real non-auto cross. I have 2 handsome males of each going and deciding on....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have not growen the SC but the dog and bluepit breed well in my experience.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have not growen the SC but the bog and bluepit breed well in my experience.


So would a SC and the bog create a bloody biker?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> So would a SC and the bog create a bloody biker?


?
Watering and fertilizing the octagon tonight. I am watering more often i think i was letting the soil dry to much.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> ?
> Watering and fertilizing the octagon tonight. I am watering more often i think i was letting the soil dry to much.


Are you thinking that's causing the issue's. I've been letting mine get dryer for humidity reasons and am developing a small problem. Just doing a little trouble shooting for my self through you, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

Not having any probems just not as good looking roots when i transplant. Dead roots from the soil over drying = less bud. Just tring to dail thing in this round so i can max out the next round


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 18, 2014)

try not to let them dry past 80% dry. I notice mine get pissed at me when i miss it a bit. i then have to slowly water to get it to absorb it. let it run off then hit it again and i notice less run off the next watering. watering is the toughest part of growing to get down.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Got the karma beans in today, and will have them in water tonight. I am going to do 6 black domina x chocolate chunk as well. I will get some new soil in a bit. Picked up some 1\2 in pvc and will put a screen up and change the timer in the led garden


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 18, 2014)

you hand writing is as bad as mine lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yea i was focused on getting them unpacked, and knew they would not be in those homes long


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2014)

LOL, great stuff. Banana OG is one that I wish I had not missed.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have some banana wonder x heri, and strawbanana cream going java.
Pw x og
  
Black Domina x CC
 
Karma's Og
 
Solo's Stash x Biker Kush
 
Strawbanana Cream
 
Bean stashI popped all the karma gear in water along with 6 bd x cc tonight. I flipped the led garden and built a screen for it. I will have it strung and installed tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I pulled some pics off Karma's website and DAMN IT!
ss x bk
 
Kama's og
 
SBC


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

damn ! those look killer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

In only 5 months we will know if they hold up


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

Doc, do you have a pic of FB x GDP ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just repotted them in to solo cups and will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3274949


I heard angels singing when I looked at this pic 


Subbed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you cher!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2014)

The Strawbanana Cream looks crazy....seeds and buds.

I look forward to seeing that one.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Me to java! It looks like i will only have one viable seed on that one. SS x BK looks killer also. I got the screen up today in the led garden. Next two weeks of stretch should fill it in no problem. I really think i am going sog in one gal. grow bags next round.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

glad i found your thread dr d! I'll have to catch up here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad to have you alpha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

new thread 

Karma's Og


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 20, 2014)

My biker was male, and I dropped him on top of my PV  So fucking sad, pretty sure the Purple Voodoo was my female too, there was no saving her.

She was about to hit flower too  Argh, I made my veg space bigger and it's turned out it's still not big enough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My biker was male, and I dropped him on top of my PV  So fucking sad, pretty sure the Purple Voodoo was my female too, there was no saving her.
> 
> She was about to hit flower too  Argh, I made my veg space bigger and it's turned out it's still not big enough.


That sucks it was a male. My pv are going in the octagon before long, and i think i have 3 or 4 females. Some are being a little slow to show sex. I let them do it on there own. I have a veg expansion in the works myself just as soon as i finish up a couple projects.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

Week 7 of 13\11


----------



## yktind (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week 7 of 13\11
> View attachment 3278570


It's like looking into a jungle


----------



## coolguy14788 (Oct 22, 2014)

yes it is!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Led screen is filling in. Hope they don't stretch alot over the next two weeks.
 
Pw x Og kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

SS X BK
 
SBC
 
BD X CC


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2014)

Sweet...its always the small things that matter.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2014)

Our little lives get complicated
It's a simple thing
Simple as a flower
And that's a complicated thing


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My biker was male, and I dropped him on top of my PV  So fucking sad, pretty sure the Purple Voodoo was my female too, there was no saving her.
> 
> She was about to hit flower too  Argh, I made my veg space bigger and it's turned out it's still not big enough.


you could have done an emergency clone of her. Shit i have seen grafting work also to save a strain.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 24, 2014)

Dr Dr Dr I love your style bro. I would love to have more space. But i would have to quit my job then lmao. wouldnt have time for both. Thank God i dont work in winter. Oh and did i see a huge toolbox of seeds??? WOW bro i like allot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks dc and yea i dont have alot of spare time. I have something to do in there every night, but i am not working 10 hour days any more. My days are 6:00 6:30- 12:00 1:00 so not much sleep ether.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 25, 2014)

I might have 2 weeks of work left. then its full time garden. So my brother says to me last night hey you better have a generator on standby this winter i have a feeling. I will dig out my 4000 watt honda and have it on standby with 5 gallons of gas( that will run at 3000 watts for almost 4 days with a full tank and 5 gallons. I hope i dont need it but I always listen to warnings from him, he is usually right.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I might have 2 weeks of work left. then its full time garden. So my brother says to me last night hey you better have a generator on standby this winter i have a feeling. I will dig out my 4000 watt honda and have it on standby with 5 gallons of gas( that will run at 3000 watts for almost 4 days with a full tank and 5 gallons. I hope i dont need it but I always listen to warnings from him, he is usually right.


I need to get a geny my self. we have had two good hurricane sessions, and you never know if next year will be a bad one


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been feeling the same way for a couple months now. A simple power outage would totally fuck me if it lasted for more then a day or 2. Especially if its super cold out and my heaters aren't working either. I really want one of the Generac whole house generators. They run off natural gas and instantly come on to power your house if there is an outage. Sadly i don't have 5k to toss at one .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've been feeling the same way for a couple months now. A simple power outage would totally fuck me if it lasted for more then a day or 2. Especially if its super cold out and my heaters aren't working either. I really want one of the Generac whole house generators. They run off natural gas and instantly come on to power your house if there is an outage. Sadly i don't have 5k to toss at one .


Same here, but damn them things are nice. I would be happy with a 5k honda.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2014)

the Honda costs almost as much as the Generac.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yea but a 5000 or 6000 watt honda is workable for the grow and frig. That is all i need and in the $2500 range.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 25, 2014)

Okay i have a 4000 watt honda or so. My dad is down the road he has a commercial 8500 watt generator brand new never used yet and a 7500 watt diesel generator that can hook right into the house power and has instant on. I got options and i have 20 gallons of diesel 10 miles away at our shop. I can move the honda myself but the other 2 are huge. I wont be without power to long if God is willing.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2014)

You can buy a 7000 w from Harbor Freight for $599


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 25, 2014)

yes and in a pinch that is a great buy. even if it lasts 2 years who cares its cheap and will run most houses with gardens. Or at leaset the furnace/fridge and grow room. I have mine planned to run those and tv/computers/directv also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> You can buy a 7000 w from Harbor Freight for $599
> 
> 
> cof


Not bad cof. Exstrema is not far off, and the ubur did will after the bugs were gone.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2014)

Hmm 599 I might be able to swing. Does that hook into the house, or just run cords to it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

If it has a 220 plug you make you a jumper and hook it up to the braker box.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Week 6 flower


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Same here, but damn them things are nice. I would be happy with a 5k honda.


the honda is expensive because they are much quieter than the generac. quiet is good if you plan the run it at night. I have a 15000w portable generac, and it is loud.

The key is to get one sized for what you need along with a big enough gas tank to run long enough without needing a refill at the wrong time.

My 15k running in the winter with minimal electrical draw and no grow running will burn up about 22 gallons in a 24 hour time. Thankfully it has a 16 gallon tank. 

I need to get a smaller generator for the winter months just to use less gas.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow that is allot of gas bro. That is why i love the honda it uses way less gas. 
DR i cut clones of c99 and RDGTH#1 I am trying to root them in 5 days. wish me luck.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 26, 2014)

lol yes a lot of gas but it runs the whole house and central air in the summer.

it has a big engine so it uses a lot of gas just running with a low load.


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 26, 2014)

ya i got my 6000w gen for power outages. has a 8 gallon tank.. and wen power outages happen i run minimal lights.. so a 6000w works perfect.. and i can run it at 3000-4000w for a full 24 hours before filling the tank.. only usually use that in the winter.. 

and yes its loud... i dug a whole in my backyard close to the house.. i put gravel down.. and put my generator in there.. with a wooden box covering it from the rain and snow.. and wen its on. its not that loud anymore.. i also used some sound barrier inside the wodden box.. pretty much built walls around it.. that are insulated.. an its crazy how quite it is.. 

one of a friends of mine built his own solar panel kit.. and battery bank.. the battery bank was DIY.. its crazy this dude runs his entire grow solar.. and ive been looking into it..


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 26, 2014)

Solar would rock. When i buy a farm I want wind/solar power only no more gas/electric bills ever. 
@Dr.D81 here are the clones i cut today i made sure they had great leaves and fat stems so they should root in 5 days.










I usually get roots in 7-10 days but that is with little clones these clones are not little they are tops so either way they will rock.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hondas are nice also because they crank everytime. They are great motors. I have a gas burning airless paint sprayer and it runs a 5hp honda and you cant beat them for reliability. Good luck Dc


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr check your email bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk
 
Gdp x bp, gdp x fb, bw x heri, bb, ss x bk, sbc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Banana wonder x heri
 
GDP x Fireballs
 
GDP X Bluepit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am going to try and air layer a branch of of the blue moonshine so i can have a new mother sooner. This one will go in the octagon. I have a cutting reversing now and will make some s1's of it also.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to try and air layer a branch of of the blue moonshine so i can have a new mother sooner. This one will go in the octagon. I have a cutting reversing now and will make some s1's of it also.View attachment 3281360


air layer? Sorry Bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Going to root the whole branch onthe plant and then cut it off


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

awesome cuts going 
also wondering about air layering ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

I just watched a youtube on air layering, interesting.......


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 27, 2014)

yes it will root a branch so fast. I was gonna do it but i have 4 weeks till i have a empty room and I should have done that for the 4 clones i made a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am doing it because i want 3 mains on the BM and it has 4 nice mains now. After it roots i can take 2 clones straight of and have a nice mother to keep. I would like to keep 8 moms and start taking clones latter then i have been and run sog with 1 gal grow bags in the led garden an get the most of the space i can. Right now i am running clone to clone and they are vegging to long. I need to take them at 4 weeks before the last batch will finish and only let them veg for 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Im gonna give it a try..


----------



## yktind (Oct 27, 2014)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Im gonna give it a try..


Why not bud! I learned the technique because of my working with traditional gardening butit works for weed just fine


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Dove right in bro.........

one on a LaCon & one on a Fireballs

  
do you know if you need to moisten the rooter at all after its wrapped ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Dove right in bro.........
> 
> one on a LaCon & one on a Fireballs
> 
> ...


Yes you have to water it or the roots will die as they form.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes you have to water it or the roots will die as they form.


makes sense.....


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

just spray it with water every day.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> just spray it with water every day.
> 
> 
> cof


Yea i dont use plastic like the video. I use burlap/ stg. moss or someting similar, and water daily. A little more traditioal method


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 27, 2014)

if you use plastic you have to leave the top a bit open so it can take in water. but in 3-4 days you should have roots. that is if you stip it down thru the first 2 layers so only the last layer is left. its about technique. I have done it with flowers. never weed or anything else yet.

edit i also have used popsicle sticks to help hold it together, hint hint.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> if you use plastic you have to leave the top a bit open so it can take in water. but in 3-4 days you should have roots. that is if you stip it down thru the first 2 layers so only the last layer is left. its about technique. I have done it with flowers. never weed or anything else yet.


We will see


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time Bob....shoulda taken Doc at his word and Googled that myself. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Og13 x gdp
 
Hso cem x blue dream


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 28, 2014)

As usuall doc they are looking great. The 4 clones are super gree still and loving the dome. I am now foliar feeding them with Kelp. I take 1/4 cup kelp meal add 1/2 cup water let it soak in then toss it in the fridge till i need it. I add 2 teaspoons to 1 gal of water and mix it up good let it settle and use the top water for spray bottle and bottom for soil feeding. they are loving this stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> As usuall doc they are looking great. The 4 clones are super gree still and loving the dome. I am now foliar feeding them with Kelp. I take 1/4 cup kelp meal add 1/2 cup water let it soak in then toss it in the fridge till i need it. I add 2 teaspoons to 1 gal of water and mix it up good let it settle and use the top water for spray bottle and bottom for soil feeding. they are loving this stuff.


My new clones are rooting in already i now the pw xog i checked was. I will check the blue moonshine and some of the others. kelp is great stuff lot of micro nutrients.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 29, 2014)

yeah i need to do the the on the plant clone making. its so easy and fast. I was just high and forgot. The 4 clones are super green still and loving life. I spray them 4 times a day with kelp tea. that shit rocks. These are not little but medium clones and no sign of stress. they are happy happy clones.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 29, 2014)

@Dr.D81 hey did you get the email? let me know. Trust me you want to be there. you will feel right at home brother.


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 29, 2014)

layering works well. but the issue being.. if u cut off the plant to early.. the roots wont support the growth with big branches.. good luck.. i had done this wen i first started.. worked well to clone huge branches.. had the best results using ANTI WILT before chopping it off the plant into its own pot.


----------



## yktind (Oct 29, 2014)

I Have a runt plant plant that I want to do this to. What is the largest the branch should be? Does it matter? Just let it sit long enough to get established?

Oh, it is in a net pot right now with hydroton. I don't really want to keep it in the net pot since it will become a mother/ experiment cross with a plant.


----------



## yktind (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No i might go out there this weekend. I need to they should be getting close. If they didnt turn out well it is bubblebag time. I put 10 out so we will see. And not much art right now. Today was my last day of work so i will have time now. Next up will be six oak burl rolling trays
> 
> View attachment 3266198


Did you ever get these going? Burls. Woulkd love to see how they turned out.


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 29, 2014)

i havent done bigger then like 18inches above the layering


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> Did you ever get these going? Burls. Woulkd love to see how they turned out.


Yea i have one started but not done. Dc that was the solo cup clones that are rooting not the air layered one. I do have roots on a blue moonshine for you. I kind of been getting dicked around on some pay this week so no fairy yet. Had to spend 4 hours at the emergency room today, because a helper just stuck his finger right to the skill saw blade. I have to call to night and if the contactor is not going to have my money tomorrow his job site is getting shut down till i get paid. 

No abetter note honeybees will be getting the chop this weekend


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 29, 2014)

no hurries bro. also its starting to freeze here so we have too use the cooler containers to hold temps out when we send. If you wait till I send then you can just resend it back. Mine should leave Saturday maybe Friday if ready.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

That sounds like a plan it will give me time to collect some funds or kick some ass. I guess we will see which one.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 29, 2014)

I can send a money order with them bro. That way if you dont need it you can send it back. I am gonna maybe wait till monday the temps get a little better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I can send a money order with them bro. That way if you dont need it you can send it back. I am gonna maybe wait till monday the temps get a little better.


No no no man i got it just fucker is being slow about it. Plus i am selling my old place to my piece of crap sister in law and i knew that was going to be a pain in the you know what. Hell i have 4 packages just sitting on go. Been a long day bro thats all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

Pictures


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 30, 2014)

@Dr.D81 hey how many days are they? how long left? They look great. My c99 is getting fatter buds every day and I love it. Growing rocks bro. I do love your vertical setup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> @Dr.D81 hey how many days are they? how long left? They look great. My c99 is getting fatter buds every day and I love it. Growing rocks bro. I do love your vertical setup.


62 days i will start chopping the fastest strains tomorrow i think. There are 16 strains and multiple cuts on half of them.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 30, 2014)

SSSSWWWEEEETTT bro. you have to hit me other place. I got the perfect way bro. My friend did it and wow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried to post a tread introducing myself and the garden run down and i could not get it to post.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 30, 2014)

I will pm you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got it up check propagation alley for Doc's lab


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 31, 2014)

I only browsed the first page and the last couple, but you have my compliments. Whats your overhead per grow? Have you ever run a comparison between lots of little plants vs fewer big plants in relation to money consumption? I used to run 10 plants in 3 gallon air pots in soil. I found my nutrient overhead dropped 45% when i went to 3.5 galllon hempys. Also lost the cost of new soil as i was able to constantly reuse my perlite which results in a 94% drop in overhead.

I buy 3 part AN PH perfect line 1L once every 2 months. at 47 bucks per buy i spend roughly 60 bucks a month in nutes and electricity. I have a end run of roughly 10 oz per month. So at the end my smoke is costing me less then 5 bucks an O.

Edit, i did not account for my yearly bulb purchase or the bag or perlite i buy every 6 months or so. (i lose just a little perlite per plant)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> I only browsed the first page and the last couple, but you have my compliments. Whats your overhead per grow? Have you ever run a comparison between lots of little plants vs fewer big plants in relation to money consumption? I used to run 10 plants in 3 gallon air pots in soil. I found my nutrient overhead dropped 45% when i went to 3.5 galllon hempys. Also lost the cost of new soil as i was able to constantly reuse my perlite which results in a 94% drop in overhead.
> 
> I buy 3 part AN PH perfect line 1L once every 2 months. at 47 bucks per buy i spend roughly 60 bucks a month in nutes and electricity. I have a end run of roughly 10 oz per month. So at the end my smoke is costing me less then 5 bucks an O.
> 
> Edit, i did not account for my yearly bulb purchase or the bag or perlite i buy every 6 months or so. (i lose just a little perlite per plant)


My overhead is about 100 a month. That is power, fert, and blubs. Power is cheeper here, i use a lot of compost so ferts last a long time, i recycle my dirt so all and all it is 4 - 8 x less than buying weed for me and the wife. We smoke alot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2014)

I am now at the point I will reuse my soil. I bet I am around $100 a month average cost now. I am not sure what my average take is yet. Will see if i hit 3lb's or 5 lb's this run i know i just passed 3 lb's and if they go 2 more weeks i should hit 4lbs which means it costs me $400 after the investment of pots and equipment. My costs will go down as i wont be running the ac next month that saves $10-15 month.That means its $6.25 an oz. wow that is way less then I would have guessed. But i must also make up the costs of equipment i got a couple grand into it over all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

I could grow alot more but i keep a shit ton of strains and make seed. Plus i have some low yeilders like my og, and there's the constant seed popping. I do smoke some great weed
Off to work got to make that rent


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2014)

have a great day at bro. bring home the bacon.


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> I only browsed the first page and the last couple, but you have my compliments. Whats your overhead per grow? Have you ever run a comparison between lots of little plants vs fewer big plants in relation to money consumption? I used to run 10 plants in 3 gallon air pots in soil. I found my nutrient overhead dropped 45% when i went to 3.5 galllon hempys. Also lost the cost of new soil as i was able to constantly reuse my perlite which results in a 94% drop in overhead.
> 
> I buy 3 part AN PH perfect line 1L once every 2 months. at 47 bucks per buy i spend roughly 60 bucks a month in nutes and electricity. I have a end run of roughly 10 oz per month. So at the end my smoke is costing me less then 5 bucks an O.
> 
> Edit, i did not account for my yearly bulb purchase or the bag or perlite i buy every 6 months or so. (i lose just a little perlite per plant)


I just started two hempys. How do you reuse the perlite? Is there a trick to removing all of the old roots? And 5 bucks an O. Jesus!!!! I'm at like 3 - 5 bucks per gram. I am doing it wrong. Well either that or it is because my electrical costs $0.22 - $0.30 / KWH. Very expensive here is SoCal.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2014)

I do big plants if i did 3-4' tall plants I would be like $20 an oz. i like to fill an area good. I did a test with smaller plants and I dont care for that at all. i might get 1/2 oz to 1 oz from each small plant. for the area they are in its not efficient enough for me. If i did smaller it would have to be scrog.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

Its our electrical cost ytkind. We pay premium in socal!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

The biggest draw back for a indoor grower out west.i dont think doobie's is that bad. I could handle living in oragon. If my trip is nice out there i would like to see him next and check that area out


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 31, 2014)

yktind said:


> I just started two hempys. How do you reuse the perlite? Is there a trick to removing all of the old roots? And 5 bucks an O. Jesus!!!! I'm at like 3 - 5 bucks per gram. I am doing it wrong. Well either that or it is because my electrical costs $0.22 - $0.30 / KWH. Very expensive here is SoCal.


I just shake it out of the root ball then rince it over a screen. I do one at a time. It doesnt get every little piece, but good enough for reuse.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

GDP X FB #2 
 
BW X EXT ( mutant )


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> I just shake it out of the root ball then rince it over a screen. I do one at a time. It doesnt get every little piece, but good enough for reuse.


I wouldn't mind giving a hempy a go. Run it tea based and see what it can do. Would be easyerto automate the watering.


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 31, 2014)

Ive thought about doing the same. Could do something with time release nutes that you mix in with the perlite. then never have to do more then water them. Osmocote is the brand. I read a thread on it once.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

I would make tea's. sure having some Osmocote wouldnt hurt. I would do a kelp tea with other stuff in it as you go. But kelp being the main ingredient. i love my kelp meal and the plants do also. In fact they like it better than DG FP. I will research diff teas and change how i feed the plants. if anyone has a good tea mix let me know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I would make tea's. sure having some Osmocote wouldnt hurt. I would do a kelp tea with other stuff in it as you go. But kelp being the main ingredient. i love my kelp meal and the plants do also. In fact they like it better than DG FP. I will research diff teas and change how i feed the plants. if anyone has a good tea mix let me know.


Yea osmocote if not that great t s made for lazy forgetful poeple to put in there flowers. The only time i would use it is for a gorilla fert and it would just be part of the mix


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Three cs'ed clones went in the led garden to flower. I am reversing a blue moonshine, honeybee #2, and a purple wreck. Lots of fem seeds soon i hope.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

those are 3 good strains. plants look happy bro. clocks go back an hr tonight in usa. I changed my flower timer so they get 1 hr extra dark today. There was no way i was waking up at 5 am to tend the flower room. 6am is bad enough. i will make it 8-8 after this harvest wait i am gonna give them another hr now extra dark for 1 day wont hurt them.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

okay its now on 8am-8pm lights off and 8pm-8am lights on. now i dont have to wake so dam early.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> those are 3 good strains. plants look happy bro. clocks go back an hr tonight in usa. I changed my flower timer so they get 1 hr extra dark today. There was no way i was waking up at 5 am to tend the flower room. 6am is bad enough. i will make it 8-8 after this harvest wait i am gonna give them another hr now extra dark for 1 day wont hurt them.


Wish i read this before the led garden went dark but i will just leave it how it is. I get home earlier now so it is cool. The honeybee #2 , and #3 are getting chopped tonight. Goji are going to be a week but the #4 just keeps getting sexier


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wish i read this before the led garden went dark but i will just leave it how it is. I get home earlier now so it is cool. The honeybee #2 , and #3 are getting chopped tonight. Goji are going to be a week but the #4 just keeps getting sexier


I cant wait to see pics. I so cant wait to the c99 finishes but hey they are getting fatter(each plant has 14-20 tops) so i wont get huge buds but they are already bigger than expected some are real nice. pics tonight maybe.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

Man Those fluorescent lights bro. Insane frost. pics updated. veg area tomorrow am with tent area.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Man Those fluorescent lights bro. Insane frost. pics updated. veg area tomorrow am with tent area.


Hell yea man i love the frost too.
I chopped most of hb #3 and will take #2 any day now. #1 lagged back after a great start and is comine in strong at the finish. It is going to take a little longer to finish, but is making up for it with big ass purple frosty nugs
Honeybee #1


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2014)

I knew i was gonna like the pics but wow i love them. Well done brother.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

How about a few more pictures from tonight day 64 from the flip
Pw x og #1
cherrypuff #2
2010 dog kush
Og kush

Cherry puff #2


Alligator kush #18


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 2, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> those are 3 good strains. plants look happy bro. clocks go back an hr tonight in usa. I changed my flower timer so they get 1 hr extra dark today. There was no way i was waking up at 5 am to tend the flower room. 6am is bad enough. i will make it 8-8 after this harvest wait i am gonna give them another hr now extra dark for 1 day wont hurt them.


more like 7-7 now unless you were planning for daylight savings time lol. Damn doc, bet it took a minute to take all those pics, looking good.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 2, 2014)

It is 8-8 now bro. I adjusted it right.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr looking great bro. Them are some green happy plants. Well done. I do love looking at your pics in full size. they are sweet bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well guys the wife and i started early and cleaned, rearranged, and organized the house. I ran a new circuit to our bedroom for a heater, a did some wiring in the garden i have been putting off in the male cab. I finished the door as well. 
Hope everone had a great day
   
If you notced there are 2 boxes under my shelves, and had to be a dozen when i started


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok guys there are some folks been waiting for the fiery and i had planed today, but my son is out of school and going to work with me. The fiery WILL fly tomorrow i will send out emails when i get home.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 3, 2014)

Tell the fiery to wear a jacket its cold outside lmao.


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey man. Check out the vids you posted here on youtube. Good stuff man. Love the setup. Wish I had that much real estate in use.

Everything looks great. Love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

New babys ghost og and c99 2 of each


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks ammastor those videos go back a few grows and a move\ rebuild. I am harvesting as things finish now and will have it all down when the goji #4 finishes. Well of to the fairy


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah the look good. Any pop roots yet? C99 loves super cropping and lst. The ghost also. In your hands wow i cant wait.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea all are rooting. I am putting them in cups tonight. I need the octagon to finish so i can fill it up and make room


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Have a lot cut, but still a lot left


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Goji #1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bd x cc  gdp x bp  gdp x fb


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 7, 2014)

just came in me pants


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 7, 2014)

looking great bro. you have a green thumb for sure. the c99 and ghost will grow perfect together they both stretch similar and grow similar. 
what are these strains again? hb #2, cem x bd, and bm. I am not sure if you said i might have been high. speaking of that time for a smoke report of Stella. I am gonna get baked now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn Doc !!
got some killers goin'
Granddaddy balls !!! yeeeaaaa !!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2014)

Great work indeed....including the chores!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking lovely there bud! Should be a nice pull from the looks of that drying rack .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Honeybee #2 frosty, sticky, stinky, lime green buds. I am just now smoking it and i like it
Hso cem dawg ( cem 4 pheno) x blue dream it should fit in with the c99 well. It is branchy and has vanilla smelling buds. The blue moonshine i picked up in Florida this summer. It is a late 90's cut of dj shorts BM it should do well with the honeybee


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

They sound great. I smoked some blue dream i got and its a pain body numbing smoke. the only bad thing is it doesnt allow you to get baked. you only get so high. the c99 isnt like that she will let you smoke yourself into a coma. If you mixed them or i mix them i think we could make a pain strain that could put you in never never land. Whats the high like on the Cem x BD? Does that mix make it like i just described with a c99 x db? I am gonna make a pure pain train strain and blue dream should be the start of it. I am loving this hobby and learning. Thank you brother for showing my your way.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 8, 2014)

Thats sweet you got some Cindy going Doc! I think you'll love her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

I will let you know it is the first run with it. the mom cem was super strong and the dad is the same bd bag seed male i used with the alligator kush. I am loving the honeybee #2 it has a great mellow high. Super sticky bud
Yea i am stoked TC! I have had the cindy on the list for ever it seems. The ghost og should be fire too


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah i enjoy diff types of smoke but cindy is an al around great smoke. Brothers Grimm did a great job on that cindy. The new plants arrived today and i have them in the starter tent under led's still in same containers till they show me new growth and that they are ready for 1 gal pots, so 1 week I bet. I did feed them with a low dose of kelp water and a good mist also. They gonna love their new home.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea they should take off they are well rooted haha


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

the Blue Moonshine x honeybee sounds interesting


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

yes that does sound good call her MoonHoney. okay i have the bike put away and i want to go for a long ride but its just to cold for me right now dont want to get sick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> the Blue Moonshine x honeybee sounds interesting


I have some gdp drying i hit with the honeybee yea blueghost sounds pretty good too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

How


Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet you got some Cindy going Doc! I think you'll love her.


How are the sin99 coming? I hope you f2 them would love to get some and cross it back to the cindy.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2014)

damn dr looking good bro i see u killin it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks big worm! You kill it to bro and the pv are next up i am going to cross it to a purple goji i have


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Honeybee #2


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How
> 
> How are the sin99 coming? I hope you f2 them would love to get some and cross it back to the cindy.


The SinD99 are doing really well actually. I just put the first 3 of the 9 into flower the other day. I've got clones of all of them now(some still rooting but I have faith). There are a couple that seem like they might take after the mom, which is the first thing I was looking for. I also have my eye on a couple because I really like the structure so far. We'll see what comes from them, but I'm definitely planning on working it some more. I need to find a new male as well. I think it should be a neat project though, for now I gotta start by just seeing what comes from these first ones. I've got a lot more beans to work as well to try to find the right plants to cross with. I wish I could grow out 100 of them so I could really do some selection, sadly I don't have to room.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

look at what the Fairy dropped off  
can't wait........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> look at what the Fairy dropped off View attachment 3289999
> can't wait........


Love the bud in the pic what you smoking today?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

tnx Doc
smokin' Fireballs at the moment
I think that bud was a Power Kush bud....still sitting there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx Doc
> smokin' Fireballs at the moment
> I think that bud was a Power Kush bud....still sitting there


Enjoy i will have the alligator kush f2 when i come out there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Harvested the rest of the octagon tonight and it looks to be a good one too


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

how did you're air layer go ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nothing yet? I am going to cut it up in to cuttings i guess. I will give it a go again and see if i can get it. I would let it go longer but i hope to have it planted in the octagon today or tomorrow.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2014)

I tried it on 2 plants but gave away 1, the small plant I tried it on, I just checked
and looks like the rooting cube spun off the stem a bit, there is a few nubs starting
though..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cool bob i will have to give the rooting cube and plastic a go next time. I couldn't find promix but did find peat from premiere the company that makes it so it should be good pest free stuff


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3290896
> Very cool bob i will have to give the rooting cube and plastic a go next time. I couldn't find promix but did find peat from premiere the company that makes it so it should be good pest free stuff


They dont have a home depot near you woth promix? The home depot by me has it but it may be seasonal, dont really keep tabs on it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yea no luck around these parts but i got the main part i was needing anyway and it was only $10 instead of $34. I picked up everything for that plus i still have another bag of perlite
Honeybee #2 f3


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

those seeds look excellent. well done bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well dirt is mixed and room is clean so replant is tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Replant took all night but i got it done. Now up potting some new moms, and spreading out the seedlings. I will start cloning tomorrow.

New clones are growing
  
Goji f2 #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

All three clones are throwing balls
BMS

PW
 
HB #2


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2014)

All fresh and clean in there looks nice . Where those clones supposed to throw balls? The first SinD male showed up the other day from the 4 in flower. The other 3 look like they might be girls.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea i am making some fem seed TC


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2014)

Right on thats what I figured was going on, just figured I'd ask .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cherrypuff f2 #2


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 13, 2014)

All those lovely little trichomes so white and pertty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> All those lovely little trichomes so white and pertty.


Yea i think i will keep it for awhile. It is some dank bud too. I am keeping the #2 hb and dropping the #3 it was good but no smell. #1 it still drying but is pretty. The goji #1&#4 are staying a bit too. The #5&#6 just went in the octagon and look forward to seeing if they can do better. I have 4 purple voodoo, a fireballs f3, and 4 i think pw x bp all from seed in there this round too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bodi testers and new karma og are on the way
Thanks again for the karma i hate i had piss poor results last time, but have great dirt again and plants are loving it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 13, 2014)

nice harvest bro i love ur octagon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice harvest bro i love ur octagon


Thanks you getting some new bodi testers?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Veggers are doing good. I am going to hit them with there first ferts tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bw x heri
  
Gdp x bp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gdp x fb #2
 
Gdp x fb #8


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2014)

Whammo! And, again, the Octogon is filled.

That was fast bro. Great work.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes sir whammo thats how i want it to work. Will flip next week


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr wow bro. ask the fairy to add me to the list for drops. As you know i i will have yours added.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

Will do
Have to get the rest of the bud in jars before i leave tomorrow. I to go run off my freeloading ass sister in law living in my place and not wanting to pay.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bodi testers came today
Urkle x snow lotusortega\ durian x snow lotus


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 14, 2014)

Damn those ortega look nice and dark.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2014)

nice work Doc.those Bodhi seeds will please u im sure. Im germin a Blueberry Hill right now myself. id like to get my paws on DayDream Sunshine . I got a tatt that looks like that sticker.
have ur self a damn fine weekend kid.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bodi testers came today
> Urkle x snow lotusortega\ durian x snow lotus
> View attachment 3293984


 yeah i got mine like 2 -3weeks ago im running 97bm x nl5 and bluedreams x g13 hp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

No new ones that sucks. How are the bms cross doing. I picked a cut of it up out of miami this summer i am just now starting to breed with. I will have some s1 of it first of the year. Also making bms x lerry og, bms x goji and a shit pile more before the pollen settles


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2014)

o


Dr.D81 said:


> No new ones that sucks. How are the bms cross doing. I picked a cut of it up out of miami this summer i am just now starting to breed with. I will have some s1 of it first of the year. Also making bms x lerry og, bms x goji and a shit pile more before the pollen settles


 sweet bro


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey doc, just curious when you will be sprouting your testers? I just got mine tonight and I am psyched to grow em out. Gonna be like 2 weeks though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

I made it home and had 6 karma og waiting so 6 k og, 6 od x sl, and 11 ukx sl go down tonight. Nitro you should get some good plants from those crosses.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bodi testers and karma og have all germed and are in dirt now. They went in water sunday night and most will be throwing there shells today


----------



## docter (Nov 20, 2014)

Very Cool.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dr. D81, you don't place your beans BETWEEN layers of paper towel? just on top.. separating the pieces never sit well with me, thats a great idea man, think ill b trying it soon. any pointers?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice looking seed germination there, fat roots .

Soo when exactly are you heading to Cali?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2014)

nonamedman420 said:


> Dr. D81, you don't place your beans BETWEEN layers of paper towel? just on top.. separating the pieces never sit well with me, thats a great idea man, think ill b trying it soon. any pointers?


No pointers i saw a guys pic like this and liked it .you can check on them with out opening the towel

Tc after i drive it will be something like night of the 12 - 14 just a couple days, but i am stoked.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey whats up!





I love this idea, no more torn tap roots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Hey whats up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samething i said. good to see you around bass.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Speaking of beans, I am going to order some SLH
I grew some from clone and am in love with it.
I didnt keep the moms (2) they were from seed, so the clones I got were 2 phenos.
The clone guy said they were from a club, but I know better...

I just want to know who has the best SLH beans?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't grown it Bassman not real certain. Hydro in the 600 has been growing it for to years. I think it is greenhouse.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I haven't grown it. Bassman not real certain. Hydro in the 600 has been growing it for to years. I think it is greenhouse.


Actually thats where I was leaning already.
I think Ill pull the trigger tomorrow.
Thanx


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

i think it is only greenhouse who do it, they copyrighted the name more than likely lol.

i have grown 5 seeds, one of them was good, the other 4 very poor so make sure to get as many beans as possible, chances are the cuttings you got bass were from somebody who did a pheno hunt and got a keeper.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> i think it is only greenhouse who do it, they copyrighted the name more than likely lol.
> 
> i have grown 5 seeds, one of them was good, the other 4 very poor so make sure to get as many beans as possible, chances are the cuttings you got bass were from somebody who did a pheno hunt and got a keeper.


The thing was 1 had 2 plants, and they looked almost same and smelled close as well, but werent the same.
2 phenos, one was energetic and motivating and never a crash.
The other pheno is a conflicted high, like heart racing, but stuck in one place with racing thoughts.
Now that they have been in the jars for 5 mos they have switched traits lol...its so weird.
So I guess both are keepers, one for NOW, and the other after a cure.

Ill get several beans or maybe go to the bay area clubs and look for some nice clones


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

I want a ken's cut of gdp from the bay where is shop is.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want a ken's cut of gdp from the bay where is shop is.



Harborside Health Center


Address: 1840 Embarcadero, Oakland, CA 94606
Phone 888 994-2726


Oaksterdam University
1734 Telegraph
Oakland, CA 94612
Phones: (510) 251-1544
These are the 2 places i am thinking of, never been to either one yet though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Harborside Health Center
> 
> 
> Address: 1840 Embarcadero, Oakland, CA 94606
> ...


I wonder if i can get to one of them when i am in la next month
Bodi testers and karma og are coming on nicely


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

looking good Dr.!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2014)

Oakland is in the northern part of Cali, where LA is south...and Cali is a l-o-n-g state.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea i have seen them make the oakland dr on some documentaries.but i will see what i can find. Cof i will try and catch up with you first of the year. It has just kind of been crazy here lately. I will have some goodies like hell though


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2014)

looking forward to them


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> looking forward to them
> 
> 
> cof


I am trying to work out a good spot for mothers. I have stuff coming in and have gotten already i want the keep long term for breeding. I will have the ghost og in the next round in the led garden.


----------



## nonamedman420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No pointers i saw a guys pic like this and liked it .you can check on them with out opening the towel
> 
> Tc after i drive it will be something like night of the 12 - 14 just a couple days, but i am stoked.


I understand u can check without opening the towels regularly, but when they're ready you have to separate the layers using the conventional paper towel method, your way looks K.I.S.S. simple


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2014)

Beans A'Poppin'!!

It took me a year to deal with my last popping rampage. :0)

The Octogon controls numbers well. 

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yea it lets me run threw a ton of seed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk
A little droopy for being watered


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

First of the feminized pollen from the blue moonshine. The blck stuff is charcoal dust from changing it out tonight. Smell is back in check now.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2014)

Good stuff. I have a Dog male down in the garage to collect. 

I think that tomorrow morning I will pollinate a couple of Panama
buds and perhaps the Super Lemon Haze. 

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Starting to fill in should have the purple wrecks just right


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2014)

Today's word is:

Verdant:
adjective 
1. green with vegetation; covered with growing plants or grass


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2014)

that plant u have growing up the wall like a vine is beautiful. is that a mj plant? how did you do that? do you know which one I mean, the one you posted in papas thread.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that plant u have growing up the wall like a vine is beautiful. is that a mj plant? how did you do that? do you know which one I mean, the one you posted in papas thread.


Yea that is three plants that are on the door of the octagon and it is og kush, blue moonshine, and granddaddy purps. Not much to it i veg like normal and put them in the vert 1 to 2 weeks to root and i flip them.
Reversed blue moonshine flowers for today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

New seeds for the garden


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2014)

those male pollen sacs are very beautiful. I have never grown a male out to experience first hand how beautiful the flowers are when full and mature... Im working on a painting that I feel has some of those qualities.thats kinda strange.
Do male pollen sacks have trichomes on them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those male pollen sacs are very beautiful. I have never grown a male out to experience first hand how beautiful the flowers are when full and mature... Im working on a painting that I feel has some of those qualities.thats kinda strange.
> Do male pollen sacks have trichomes on them?


Some do but those came off a female i reversed to make some feminized seeds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2014)

oh, that's why I thought they looked so different I guess. funny. so those are female pollen sacks? im a bit confused. They do look different then real male pollen sacks right?
and why are you keeping the shells?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess they are a little funny.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 25, 2014)

very late to the party!

here for ride


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> very late to the party!
> 
> here for ride


I will get what you wanted emailed over gloc


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey doc. I know "jig" wants some CP. anything else "jig" might want?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey doc. I know "jig" wants some CP. anything else "jig" might want?


Anything you think he would like, bubba sounds good. I am going to let yall handle plans and i will show up sound good?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

I think he is going to happen up on some about that time also


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 26, 2014)

Saw the video on Page 1.. are you running the same setup Dr. D81?
Pretty sweet man. Looks great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Saw the video on Page 1.. are you running the same setup Dr. D81?
> Pretty sweet man. Looks great.


No that was over a year a go. I have moved and rebuilt. I need to get some new videos up.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 26, 2014)

whats good doc hows the pv doing getting ready to make sum more so they will be f2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats good doc hows the pv doing getting ready to make sum more so they will be f2


I have them a week in to 13 \ 11 and they look great
I have 4 females and one male i am thinking if i get a good urkle snowlotus male it would be a good cross. I will see how they all turn out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 26, 2014)

that sound like an amazeing cross


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2014)

sup bassman long time no see


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2014)

S'up!

:0)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> sup bassman long time no see


Hey bro whats new?


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 27, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Hey bro whats new?


lol nothing at all same old...besides ur avatar 
whats good with you...anything new?!? still doing your thing?!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> lol nothing at all same old...besides ur avatar
> whats good with you...anything new?!? still doing your thing?!


Yeah as the Avatar implies, I am a bodybuilding stoner.
I have a lot of physical problems, but I try not to let it stop me.

I have some indoor girls vegging, and will flip them in a few weeks.
All sativas and sat dom hybrids this run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah as the Avatar implies, I am a bodybuilding stoner.
> I have a lot of physical problems, but I try not to let it stop me.
> 
> I have some indoor girls vegging, and will flip them in a few weeks.
> All sativas and sat dom hybrids this run.


I just picked up c99 and am looking forward to some sativa dom weed
Some pics of the pw x og #1


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cindy is a great choice!
I have only 5 plants.
1 Da Purps
1 Chernobyl
3 Casey Jones

My outdoor was Pineapple Kush, Alien OG, and Atomic NL
The NL clones were supposed to be Purple AK lol, cant trust CL clone ppl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Cindy is a great choice!
> I have only 5 plants.
> 1 Da Purps
> 1 Chernobyl
> ...


Look at them guns


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanx, this pic was a few months ago.
Goal is still as it was 6 yrs ago...20" lol
I never made it there before, and might not ever.
I could have taken steroids and gotten there I am sure, but I have enough health problems already.
I was up to 19" in 2008 before I got hurt, just at 18" right now

EDIT

I was down to 16" arms after 6 yrs of no weights at all.
They say muscle has memory, but its been a whole yr of weightlifting trying to just get close to where I was in 2008.
I think I am too old now to get big lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Seeds that are not my personal stock


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 28, 2014)

hoarder!
j/k lol
whats the personal stock looking like?!?!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thats a nice selection there!
I have a bunch of beans, but didnt store them right till recently.
Hopefully they ares till viable


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent work Dr. I hope to be making some more beans soon too.

I am really just getting started, painting a branch or two with the
small amounts of pollen I can collect.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> hoarder!
> j/k lol
> whats the personal stock looking like?!?!


It is stuff bought or gifted. I do still have some of the black domina x chocolate chunk i was give i have been throwing in for everyone till i run out . The only things not on the list i only have a few of and plan to run and f2 like the og13 x gdp. I did miss a couple packs that where on my self from this last run but most of them are on there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2014)

You want me to collect some fem or reg pollen for you?


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You want me to collect some fem or reg pollen for you?


fem pollen would be nice


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2014)

Great stuff! 

I am now the happy holder of some of those Black Domina crosses too. :0)

Now, the Sleeskunk X Connie Chung is *most* intriguing. 

More on this in my thread. 

JD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 29, 2014)

Cannot wait to see the Connie x Sleeskunk in action. 

Hi Dr. D.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> fem pollen would be nice


I have blue moonshine, honeybee #2 , and a purple wreck reversed and dropping pollen now.
I have male alligator kush f1, and a honeybee f2 i can get reg pollen from. 
Whats up smokealot
Java those CC X SS do sound cool good luck with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have top dressed the led garden with fresh worm castings, peat, perlite, bone meal, sea blast, and a little epsom salt. I feed them with some sea blast, rhino drive, and aloe gel. Rearranged the lights for a better spread and more light to the corners. Night before last i transplanted the gdp x bp, ss x bk, sbc, gdp x fb and bd x cc in to 1 gallon pots. Tonight i will take clones in cubes for the trip. I am going to have to scrounge a floro some where for them. Hope everyone had a great holiday long weekend


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

The octagon has filled in and starting to switch gears and start flowering.
 
I made some cooking oil this weekend and made some brownies with it. I put a qt of trim in and had enough oil for 3 pans of brownies


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 30, 2014)

wow good shit.
room looks full and oil looks proper


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> wow good shit.
> room looks full and oil looks proper


Man i timed it way better on the second go and it looks to be a great run. I have 21 purple wreck, 2 cherry puff, fireballs f3, 2 honeybee, 4 purple voodoo, 2 2010 dog kush, dog kush s1, bluepit, 2 purple wreck x bluepit, 2 goji og, uber kush, gdp, og kush and the late 90's cut of blue moonshine. I can't wait to smoke the bms i have wanted this forever. Hell for as long as this cut is old haha.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 1, 2014)

Good stuff, D!

We must have been on the same vibe, brownies for myself and the Mrs. this weekend as well. We enjoy heavy hitters, call them "space cakes." Mine were with butter, though. 

We've found that adding a little less egg than the recipe calls for results in a chewier brownie.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good stuff, D!
> 
> We must have been on the same vibe, brownies for myself and the Mrs. this weekend as well. We enjoy heavy hitters, call them "space cakes." Mine were with butter, though.
> 
> We've found that adding a little less egg than the recipe calls for results in a chewier brownie.


Right on! They where good not super strong but real nice at a inch and a half square
Karma's Og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Uk x sl
 
OD x sl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

This one came up in a clone cup it would be k og or something from last harvest from the octagon
 
Everyone


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2014)

Now you are getting dropped-bean-plants like Mo!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

I pulled it up java . I don'tthink it liked the transplant. 
Some veg pics
 
Gdp x blue pit #4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blue moonshine


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2014)

This run seems even healthier than the last....breed selection I am sure.

Very nice. Good structure on that cross too.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

so... the CP clone I took looks like poop on a scoop. I told @BobBitchen to make some copies. I gave him a mom instead of a clone when we traded last. My active clone might give up another cut so I am gonna make another attempt also. The other one still may pull through... who knows. I talked to jig this morning..(currently even). We can also talk to chaka who has this cut. Have a safe drive next week.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

I was only able to get 2 CP cuts after bug clean up, but I only need one, should I bring the other on Sat. ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

I wont be there but I believe that would be best. I get to see them on Sunday morning. Thanks Bob. I hear you are ending up on the mountain?  Its quiet up there man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> so... the CP clone I took looks like poop on a scoop. I told @BobBitchen to make some copies. I gave him a mom instead of a clone when we traded last. My active clone might give up another cut so I am gonna make another attempt also. The other one still may pull through... who knows. I talked to jig this morning..(currently even). We can also talk to chaka who has this cut. Have a safe drive next week.


Do i still get to pick your brain sunday morning? I cant remember it has been a while


SomeGuy said:


> I wont be there but I believe that would be best. I get to see them on Sunday morning. Thanks Bob. I hear you are ending up on the mountain ?  Its quiet up there man.


Haha i should have finished reading

Java the last run had been kept to long in let us call it stasis with the move and build. Then over vegged was still killing the mites, and came out at right under 1 gaw. This round should kill that if all keeps going like it is now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone still have the blue dream?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yup. Clonely cut


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 3, 2014)

love the clone only verison...hso got some competitors for it though...going to take a pheno hunt to find though...wish i could get my cut to where ever u guys live.

personally; i feel like i pulled a gem first seed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yup. Clonely cut


I think i have emailed every one of you about it way back


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Not me. But no problem. I will cut one tomorrow to pass on through jiggy. It has vigor. Will root no problem quickly. @Mohican can vouch for my cut.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Not me. But no problem. I will cut one tomorrow to pass on through jiggy. It has vigor. Will root no problem quickly. @Mohican can vouch for my cut.


Your the man
I do love good blue dream. Only had a bag of it twice but love it. Most good haze hybrids i have come across have been enjoyable. i really liked the magic haze i used to get in M town in holland.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

This blue dream is damn good. I could yield a ton if I just ran that for a cycle. Plus its sugar coated. Great taste and high. What's not.to like. DJ short blueberry x santa Cruz haze. Supposedly the buddy I inherited this cut from got it.direct from DJ short.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

In other words...Super Green!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

Ha! Fun movie. Especially for Bruce... Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> This blue dream is damn good. I could yield a ton if I just ran that for a cycle. Plus its sugar coated. Great taste and high. What's not.to like. DJ short blueberry x santa Cruz haze. Supposedly the buddy I inherited this cut from got it.direct from DJ short.


Nice! I know it is most of the guys favorite. DjS BD X DjS BMS could happen then


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

It sounds dreamy, literally and figuratively. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ive never Smoked BD.
I have grown it, but only liked indica dom, or pure indicas then.
Maybe Ill grow it again some time


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

I will try to save a nug of it for that morning doc. Its great morning/day time smoke. I like it w coffee. . Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2014)

if blue dream x blue moonshine happens I want in!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I will try to save a nug of it for that morning doc. Its great morning/day time smoke. I like it w coffee. . Breakfast of champions.


Thats the same thing I do every morning with my SLH


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

I like hazes in the morning I think. I found the Sativa's from mo enjoyable too. I like my indicas too. I just like weed... Lol. I have my coffee. Gotta go out to the garage and load this volcano bag now!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I like hazes in the morning I think. I found the Sativa's from mo enjoyable too. I like my indicas too. I just like weed... Lol. I have my coffee. Gotta go out to the garage and load this volcano bag now!


I have 2 phenos of the SLH.
I have been smoking it in the mornings for 3 months now, and its been in the jars for 6 mos now.
Starting to lose color, but still smells and tastes good,and has gotten stronger, thanx to Boveda!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I will try to save a nug of it for that morning doc. Its great morning/day time smoke. I like it w coffee. . Breakfast of champions.


That is how the alligator kush is. You can smoke it all day and not get burnt out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> if blue dream x blue moonshine happens I want in!!!!


And you know this MAN!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! I know it is most of the guys favorite. DjS BD X DjS BMS could happen then


This sounds awesome! I have 3 blue og's going now that are blueberry x og kush x blue moonshine that are just beginning their life. Keep up the great work man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well i have been working to get things in order to leave this week. I have opened the ends of the veg cab and will be hanging some lights on the end by the charcoal box. I will be changing the way i run the garden now. I will run the leds as a sog and will test strains in there as cuttings. i will be able to keep a lot more mothers and do my breeding in there as well. i can pull cuttings out and pollinate them with less stray seeding. The octagon will be production for a bit so i can add on this year. 
  
Karma's og are looking chunky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

24 hours


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2014)

safe trip.........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

had a great time man, thanks for everything, I hope you're trip home goes well


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL, I happily accepted the baton and really enjoyed your smoke Bob. :0)

I am hoping that the Dr pops in in the next few hours, but we will have to
add time for shower and sleep too. lol

Safe travel Doc!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

I made it home about an hour ago
That is a hell of a drive guys, but would do it again( just will get my buddy care for the girls next time ) only two are past saving db x sk #1 is toasted really well. Had the cuts of the led garden in solo cups till i pick the ones i am keeping for mothers, so they are all over 12 in. and didn't get watered at all. Needless to say i have some work to do, but every thing i so much bigger.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you ever grown any of your crosses out to larger sizes?

PS welcome home!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had the best time to guys loved meeting every one. Was so much so fast it may take a week to register everything. I want to give a special thanks to jig who gave up his whole weekend to drive me around to see everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Have you ever grown any of your crosses out to larger sizes?
> 
> PS welcome home!


Yea i used to run some in 10, 7, and 6 gallon pots, but for the space i could get as much or more stacking the small plants with the top open and the bottom larfy area gets cover by the top buds on the plant below. Then you only get the top colas filling the canopy( when i time it to work right )


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i used to run some in 10, 7, and 6 gallon pots, but for the space i could get as much or more stacking the small plants with the top open and the bottom larfy area gets cover by the top buds on the plant below. Then you only get the top colas filling the canopy( when i time it to work right )


Makes sense, more plants per yield vs more yield per plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

You guys believe i got all of this in the glovebox and it still shut and locked
 
I may be wrong looks like even the worst will make it


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

glad you made it back safe Doc, that is a monster drive you did !!
I had a good time at Dez's & enjoyed meeting everyone.
thx for all the goodie.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

And thank yall! I had a blast also. We stay to our selves the way things are with the law, and plus you would play hell trying to round up 6 quality guys down here. Trust me i know how far i am, but yall are more than welcome any time.

This was took going fri in AZ i think


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

You should be sleeping an 18 hr shift bro !!
tnx aging, enjoyed your visit, hope you can stay longer next time


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Was good to meet you doc. take care. glad you made it home safe. It does appear all will make it through. You need to setup an auto water man. That way the mrs. cant get in trouble.. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Was good to meet you doc. take care. glad you made it home safe. It does appear all will make it through. You need to setup an auto water man. That way the mrs. cant get in trouble.. LOL


Was no trouble i knew see can look at a plant and kill it. It really is not her niche so i had figured something would be hurting. She keep them for like a month when we moved down here, but 27 then and to many now did not help.
I had a great time to man. Told my buddy my only thing that sucks is to meet folks i like so much, but we live 1800 miles apart.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> You should be sleeping an 18 hr shift bro !!
> tnx aging, enjoyed your visit, hope you can stay longer next time


I had to get in and unpack the car so she could go to work at 6am. Water the crispy ones and just check everything. Boy had to be on the bus at 6:30, and now i have the girl. I forgot i had lost my truck keys the day i left, so i still have to find them. I will fight it and stay up all day, so i dont f up my days and nights. I am way past just tiered now so i does not matter.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^dude's a monster ^^^


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^dude's a monster ^^^


No kidding. I used to be able to go long hours without consequence but that is fading... 

Did you go visit jigs place? You will be quite a bit closer to me if your up there bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> No kidding. I used to be able to go long hours without consequence but that is fading...
> 
> Did you go visit jigs place? You will be quite a bit closer to me if your up there bob.


not yet, but I plan to soon


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

cool man! BTW the three FB in flower are looking good.  Im seeing frost at just two weeks in .  Ill take some pics this weekend to post up. You have to let me know how docs pwxog is.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> cool man! BTW the three FB in flower are looking good.  Im seeing frost at just two weeks in .  Ill take some pics this weekend to post up. You have to let me know how docs pwxog is.


cool, Id like to see the FB's
no clones, but there are pw x og beans if you want some


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> cool, Id like to see the FB's
> no clones, but there are pw x og beans if you want some


Whats the one doc brought the mom of? So confused.. so many different ones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

no mom's..
he brought 

Goji 4
HB 1
BMS
Alligator Kush 
all in rooter cubes, waiting on roots

and a buttload of beans


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

oh! LOL cool. BMS and Goji sound pretty bad ass. Beans beans the wonderful fruit.  LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> oh! LOL cool. BMS and Goji sound pretty bad ass. Beans beans the wonderful fruit.  LOL


those are the two I was interested in also..lol..
I'll get you some cuts when I can.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> those are the two I was interested in also..lol..
> I'll get you some cuts when I can.


Not in a rush. Im pretty filled up in flower right now. I got veg room but sitll 6 weeks or so left. Gonna start pulling a chaka and harvest and flip the tents over in one day.  Got he wife geared up for it. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Whats the one doc brought the mom of? So confused.. so many different ones.


It would not fit had to take it back in the house. It worked out if i had picked up any more clones i could not have hidden them all. He and JD both have a set of clones so if one of yours doesn't root maybe he can hook you up. That is the #2 honeybee though i stuck the tag for the dead #1 to mark it. Bms is doing well in flower so i will let you know what i think when it finishes. I am working on some new pw x og seeds now, but the ones he has are stray pollen from the alligator kush and honeybee that where right below it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks doc. I will get taken care of. Bob will make sure I get some cuts and beans to play with. Seem our small group down here is a good one. We all like to share. I think many of us have the same plants going..LOL 

Hope you are getting caught up on some sleep.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks doc. I will get taken care of. Bob will make sure I get some cuts and beans to play with. Seem our small group down here is a good one. We all like to share. I think many of us have the same plants going..LOL
> 
> Hope you are getting caught up on some sleep.


Soon i will be. Will go to bed early and get a full night tonight. Tomorrow will be back to 4 or 5 hours a night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

ahhhh like me... back to normal... LOL my back only allows a few hours at a time through the night. sucks.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2014)

I am back from the Salt Mines and very happy to hear that you
made it home safe and sound. We got you to a real sit-down
Comida Mexicana meal too. 

I agree: Kudos to Jig for making it happen. You can tell he is special.

We got a few odd looks at Fidel's when getting up....I wondered WTF
have we been talking about?!? LMAO.

It is cool to see my cups in your capable hands. Now we will see
some Lemon OG!

Be well,

JD

P.S. I may want to talk out what I ended up with...as I am not
sure what is what... :0)


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It would not fit had to take it back in the house. It worked out if i had picked up any more clones i could not have hidden them all. He and JD both have a set of clones so if one of yours doesn't root maybe he can hook you up. That is the #2 honeybee though i stuck the tag for the dead #1 to mark it. Bms is doing well in flower so i will let you know what i think when it finishes. I am working on some new pw x og seeds now, but the ones he has are stray pollen from the alligator kush and honeybee that where right below it.


Anything I have, I will share, gladly.

Doc got a Super Lemon OG, Old Timer's Haze, and Holy Grail Kush.

I ended up with:

Ghost OG clone
C-99 clone (Hoo hoo! ;0)

Then there are four clones in cubes.

The labels go:

AK | (none) | PWXGoji | Ghost | Goji 4

The funny thing is that slot #2 has a clone but #4 does not.

(LOL, the missing cutting is a "Ghost" ;0)

So, I am not sure of the cut in slot #2....but, really #1 and #2 look
as if they may not make it. (zero worries)

I will post a photo soon....gotta pick up the son.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Right on jd. I heard u guys got a proper visit. I'll hit u up. I'm trying to find time to have a get together in Feb before jig and family go. 

I know its hit.and miss for u. But ya never know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Anything I have, I will share, gladly.
> 
> Doc got a Super Lemon OG, old Timer's Haze, and Holy Grail Kush.
> 
> ...


The ghost in the cube went to shit. That is why i brought the big ones in the cup. 
You have alligator kush, blue moonshine, purple wreck, goji #4 . That should have you straight on them


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2014)

There we are. Thanks for that Jig. LOL. I did see the Ghost in the cup.

SG I know that we will rock. :0)

Take care all,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

One new to me light up with a new bulb my dumb ass broke when me and jig were loading his car with the stuff he was getting rid of. I think i will try the led t5 type fixture SG is using for the other one i still will have to buy. Looked at them for a second, and also looking at some leds to take apart like we talked about. That is a option to we will see.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> One new to me light up with a new bulb my dumb ass broke when me and jig were loading his car with the stuff he was getting rid of. I think i will try the led t5 type fixture SG is using for the other one i still will have to buy. Looked at them for a second, and also looking at some leds to take apart like we talked about. That is a option to we will see.
> View attachment 3315025 View attachment 3315026 View attachment 3315027 View attachment 3315028 View attachment 3315032


you have a full house there Doc.
Taking care of that many looks like a full time job.
wish I could do it 
beautiful Grandaddy balls !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> you have a full house there Doc.
> Taking care of that many looks like a full time job.
> wish I could do it
> beautiful Grandaddy balls !


Thanks it does get crazy, but now i am going to start thinning out some moms and organizing My flow better. I am trying to get down to 16 moms and 6 to 8 dads.


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol I have the same hood reflectors for some of my lights. I like the veg setup. You can see all the different stages.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2014)

It looks like I'm about 58 pages late to this party.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well it is good to have you


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 21, 2014)

whats up doc how did u like cali, is it worth moveing there i live on the east coast so its a far ride from me maybe to far i want to go to a cup so bad thou might have to take sum xanax and hope on a plane, hows the pv doing any color yet


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2014)

Cool.
I cut up that taller FB I got from Bob. Got six clones cut from it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats up doc how did u like cali, is it worth moveing there i live on the east coast so its a far ride from me maybe to far i want to go to a cup so bad thou might have to take sum xanax and hope on a plane, hows the pv doing any color yet


They are doing good i dont know about any purple but i will kill the hps and check tonight.


Dezracer said:


> Cool.
> I cut up that taller FB I got from Bob. Got six clones cut from it.


I needed it smaller so java cut a bunch off and put in the cloner. It is taking off now and looks a lot like the f3 i have in flower.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

today is the big day.....I HOPE


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> today is the big day.....I HOPE


Me too. Hell i hope then other one turns up at some point


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

im gonna count that as a loss i went to the apartments that share my addy and they wont even open the mailbox for me to see if its inside. No one currently lives at the addy that it shares.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

mail man just came and went nothing today =/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

HOHOHO!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think i will do some cloning the next few days. I have some karma gear and some of my gdp crosses i need to get flowered as i cut the led garden


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

Is that some of the dry ice hash @DCobeen sent ya? I made bubble with him while I was at his place from the trim that made that stuff and wow is she potent and greasy.
Cool little pipe btw


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Is that some of the dry ice hash @DCobeen sent ya? I made bubble with him while I was at his place from the trim that made that stuff and wow is she potent and greasy.
> Cool little pipe btw


Yea it is good too. Had to put the bowl in that pipe to have something to smoke it in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

Pwxog 
Crappy camera but some great bud


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pwxog
> Crappy camera but some great bud
> View attachment 3318530


those are gorgeous Doc !!
I had 5 of 5 pop & in cups...can't wait


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> those are gorgeous Doc !!
> I had 5 of 5 pop & in cups...can't wait


Those are going to be cool to watch. Should be easy to tell if the honeybee or alligator kush got to her. The clone i have going put out a nice top. Cant wait to get them cut and out for some real pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

Had to brake out the vape for the hashy christmas present


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2014)

Enjoy the hash Doc. It looks nice.

Those PW crosses are so dusty. lol Great stuff!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

The pw is a frosty girl, but i cant wait to check out the new gdp crosses. They are stinky and sexy bitchs
Strawbanana cream has the look to her aswell


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2014)

Some BB goodies

2010 Dog
 
Bluepit #6
 
Deepblue x sour kush


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2014)

Crazy LED shots. Super frost.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2014)

same to you Doc....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope everyone is sitting around getting as high as i am right now


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Xmas Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope ya'll are having a great day!
Going outside in a minute to build the kids a new play house and sand box


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Took a bunch of clones last night. Sexed most of the bodhi testers. The snow lotus must carry the trait for showing sex fast, because both crosses did equally well at this. Karma og have not sexed yet. I will get a pic i topped the hell out of the vegging plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #1 ( pw x og)


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

Good shit. Looks like it has a crown. Oh yeah sub


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks me and the old lady love that shit right now
2010 dog kush


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks me and the old lady love that shit right now
> 2010 dog kush
> View attachment 3319614


Hows the yield on this pheno?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2014)

I loved the name of the new cross Doc. 

What is the flavor of the Swamp Wrecked?

Very Cool.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Hows the yield on this pheno?


I am still getting this one right but i have two in flower now will be a better judge on that. It is kush i will say that. I have it crossed to blue moonshine and honeybee in fem seed i will cut sunday.



Javadog said:


> I loved the name of the new cross Doc.
> 
> What is the flavor of the Swamp Wrecked?
> 
> ...


That is the orange cleaner pheno, but i think that is going to be the same with most of them.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope everyone is sitting around getting as high as i am right now


yeah i am right now 
ghost og with sum tahoe kief topping merry merry 
2010 dog looks amazing could i see a pic in regular light the calayxs look huge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Joedank said:


> yeah i am right now
> ghost og with sum tahoe kief topping merry merry
> 2010 dog looks amazing could i see a pic in regular light the calayxs look huge


That bud was pollinated with reversed blue moonshine spunk so those are big ass seeds in there.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 25, 2014)

effin good show keeping the blue moonshine genes in the pool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Watered and nourished
Like i said they got a hair cut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #1
 
SW #5 still needs a little more time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #7


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Watered and nourished
> Like i said they got a hair cut
> View attachment 3319710


 dang bro u got alot of plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> dang bro u got alot of plants


Yea what can i say i like a little variety


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

no doubt i thought i had alot im at around 85 altogether


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice i took count last night. Rooted is 147


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

got damnnnnnnn bro


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

a LITTLE variety 147 !!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

i try to stay under 99


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i try to stay under 99


Here 2 or 200 will not matter i look more at what power i fill comfortable with. I can add about 600 more watts and that will be my max wattage i will go.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

going to be uppot about 10 tonight into 5 gal, im tring to do preputal my last harvest was about 3-4 weeks ago and i should have 25 plants ready in 2 weeks well see how it works out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> a LITTLE variety 147 !!


9 from California


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

really 2 or 200 my bad i thought u were on the east coast, shit i cant wait to move man, i dream at night about them 1000 plant warehouse grows one day buddy, one day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have the led and octagon flip flopping harvest but the led is going perputal sog in 1 and 2 gal pots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> really 2 or 200 my bad i thought u were on the east coast, shit i cant wait to move man, i dream at night about them 1000 plant warehouse grows one day buddy, one day


I am in the deep south even worse
What i mean is 2 or 200 plants i am fucked so it would not matter 2 would be 25 and 200 30 so fuck it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

hahaha i heard that either way cage like a monkey, u got alligators where ur at that would be cool as shit, id be down to hunt them i watch that show on tv with troy hes a beast they make sum good money


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2014)

you wrasssle gators Doc ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha i heard that either way cage like a monkey, u got alligators where ur at that would be cool as shit, id be down to hunt them i watch that show on tv with troy hes a beast they make sum good money


Yo troy is like really bad close to me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> you wrasssle gators Doc ?


Na i stick to wrasslen the girlies


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

i would have so much fun on the airboats


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

we go to florida all the time and get on the airboats in the everglades mad fun, alligators are so much more chill then crocadiles seen alot of people swim with them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am trying to make a swap for a boat now. I sold my old one when i thought we where going to WA.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 26, 2014)

if i ever head down that way i want to get up wit u doc, takes me 16hrs to get there, i do it in one shot bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> if i ever head down that way i want to get up wit u doc, takes me 16hrs to get there, i do it in one shot bro


HEll yea i get a boat and we can ride the swamp and get high as a giraffe's ass


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> HEll yea i get a boat and we can ride the swamp and get high as a giraffe's ass


I really wanna plan a trip to CO for a dispensary tour to get cuts not available round here. Maybe cali would be better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I really wanna plan a trip to CO for a dispensary tour to get cuts not available round here. Maybe cali would be better.


Just got back from cali man, and sould be to CO for the 4th of july


----------



## Joedank (Dec 26, 2014)

the cutz in colorado are pretty legit . i hsve run many cuts of both states some straight off clist when i gotta fill a room or greenhouse ect. 
i have had luck with a few folks you would not expect growing this sacred plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well clones have been taken and the first three plnts are in flower in te led cab. I put gdp x bp #4, gdp x fb#2, and a cut of alligator kush. I will cut more down sunday when i get home. I have to go do the Christmas thing with the old lady's crazy family. I got cuts from the cherry pie, cem 4, and both fireballs, so i hope they all root and can go in the sog soon. Took one from each of the karma's og to sex \ try and most of the males as well. It is time to clear someof them out and start from clones and new stock.

Fb #2


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to take clones too. Been so busy with the holidays and blowing glass its been tough to get in the garden when I should. :slaps himself on the wrist: Looking great though DR, hope you had a good christmas buddy. Shoot me a Pm so I know how I can get you some glass.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I really wanna plan a trip to CO for a dispensary tour to get cuts not available round here. Maybe cali would be better.


Lmao im down for the road trip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I need to take clones too. Been so busy with the holidays and blowing glass its been tough to get in the garden when I should. :slaps himself on the wrist: Looking great though DR, hope you had a good christmas buddy. Shoot me a Pm so I know how I can get you some glass.


Will do i would love a peace from you TC



wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao im down for the road trip


I am always down for a road trip


----------



## Joedank (Dec 27, 2014)

if you all make it to colorado i would love to hook up some cuts i hold to see them all bred up crazy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2014)

Joedank said:


> if you all make it to colorado i would love to hook up some cuts i hold to see them all bred up crazy


What cuts are you holding


----------



## Joedank (Dec 28, 2014)

from wading thru clones over the years
sfv og 
blue dream
hells angles og
sour d

from seed-
ghost og S1 dr greenthumb -i like it better then the original
DAZE- durban x haze


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2014)

Joedank said:


> from wading thru clones over the years
> sfv og
> blue dream
> hells angles og
> ...


Nice! We should get together someone. I'm in NOCO.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2014)

Joedank said:


> from wading thru clones over the years
> sfv og
> blue dream
> hells angles og
> ...


I have or have shit bread with everyone of those clones growing right now good is good i guess


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well i put together a new light and i have my space fully usable now. I will be able to keep 20 moms, 30 females being tested for selection, and still have new clone and cloning space
I put some new stuff in to flower in the led garden
Fireballs #1
Ghost train haze
Alligator Kush
Granddaddy purps x bluepit #4
Granddad balls


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 29, 2014)

beautiful setup, and that wall of green in your vert set up leaves me speechless.


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 29, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> beautiful setup, and that wall of green in your vert set up leaves me speechless.


yeah what he said or didn't say.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Nice! We should get together someone. I'm in NOCO.


always down for a smoke out


Dr.D81 said:


> I have or have shit bread with everyone of those clones growing right now good is good i guess


yep good is good but each of those cuts has a "feeling " attached to it that makes it shine for me. 
the SFV is gratitude i get thankful and all anxiety slips away. i was told to NEVER sell it to any one ....then those same dudes ripped me off for a few ounces of extract and sold their MIPS. , so i would have to put a lein bla bla bla ...so instead of going after them (steven chuiean and digital samurai extracts)
i am giving away there most closely held cut so it gets in the right hands of loving caring breeders......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yea people can suck i dont get it man. I am lucky in it is still outlaw here so i don't have dealings with anybody around me.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2014)

i think these guys were really low on cash an into the wrong folks for $,$$$,$$$.00 
so i feel glad they cold not drag me down with them . tons of breeding at there spot like 25 males and 50-80 clone onlys . they are doing all the sesame street crosses just more og shuffeling IMHO (bert kush, erine kush) 
i waded thru the whole stable (multi wifi cuts , most of tga, yeti kush ectect..) but the real deals were still the best to my dome plate except for the nevilles haze crosses they rock..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yea they had caught my eye aswell


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2014)

GDP X blue pit sounds like a winner from the p1 stock i ran GDP crosses in cali 09-10 and man they were the shit sooooo hardy and resin monsters that sold themselves...any pics??


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea people can suck i dont get it man. I am lucky in it is still outlaw here so i don't have dealings with anybody around me.


WOOT WOOT, living like fucking outlaws
Really though I am a pretty law abiding citizen for my age given some of the debaucherous shit my friends do. If anything growing has made me be a model citizen just so I do not get busted growing. Because all the stupid shit I could get time for and attract attention to myself with pales in comparison to the minimum mandatory I would face if busted for cultivation.
Keep it gangster doc, garden is looking great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Joedank said:


> GDP X blue pit sounds like a winner from the p1 stock i ran GDP crosses in cali 09-10 and man they were the shit sooooo hardy and resin monsters that sold themselves...any pics??


Yea veg only but i am super stoked to flower them and get the f2 going the bluepit dad was a hoss. i have a journal going for the cross i think it will be that good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Swamp wrecked #5


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well how about a lab photo dump


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

And then      And then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Jan 3, 2015)

yup yup!!! thats dankykins


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks been posting theses all over riu this week and was time to bring them home


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

And i am high and going to sleep


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well how about a lab photo dump
> View attachment 3324756 View attachment 3324757 View attachment 3324758 View attachment 3324759


Type of bubble bags used? a set of 4? 8? - strain use for your Hash - your answer will be appreciated Thanks - Peace


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2015)

WHEW! finally caught up! Looking amazing brother, and am very excited to try out your crosses. I really enjoyed seeing your setup, and how you get it all done. All those crosses sound fire, especially the blue pit and the GDP crosses. 

Stay free, stay high


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Type of bubble bags used? a set of 4? 8? - strain use for your Hash - your answer will be appreciated Thanks - Peace


I just made dry ice hash with a 190 and about 20 or more strains in it


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

I typically use my 100 micron bag for dry ice hash. I need to check to see what bags I have extra for you, Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I typically use my 100 micron bag for dry ice hash. I need to check to see what bags I have extra for you, Doc.


I used the 190 because i had it. i am happy with what i got and it will be fine till i can get to doing iwe. I like smoking hash more than the oil or bho i have been doing.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

I like smoking hash too. I do the dry ice method more than IWE but will do IWE once in a while.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 4, 2015)

All the nugs look so lovely and frosty. I love the hash on a silver platter also! I need to try making some dry ice hash. I smoked a pile of keif the other day that I took off the lid of one of my frozen qwiso jars. It was super blond, and super tasty. It totally made me want some real hash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> WHEW! finally caught up! Looking amazing brother, and am very excited to try out your crosses. I really enjoyed seeing your setup, and how you get it all done. All those crosses sound fire, especially the blue pit and the GDP crosses.
> 
> Stay free, stay high


You had some reading to do that i am honored, and yea they have me excited too. You got the gdp x fb #8, and that was the more fak dominate male. They should rock i hope your boys enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> All the nugs look so lovely and frosty. I love the hash on a silver platter also! I need to try making some dry ice hash. I smoked a pile of keif the other day that I took off the lid of one of my frozen qwiso jars. It was super blond, and super tasty. It totally made me want some real hash.


I love hash! I used to get it in germany and holland, so i was 18 before i saw any. This is a sample of what i have for a thank you gift.
Left to right we have
Led fresh second bucket
Oct cured first bucket
Led fresh first bucket


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> All the nugs look so lovely and frosty. I love the hash on a silver platter also! I need to try making some dry ice hash. I smoked a pile of keif the other day that I took off the lid of one of my frozen qwiso jars. It was super blond, and super tasty. It totally made me want some real hash.


In 6 weeks i will have a good bit of pw hash on hand bud


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You had some reading to do that i am honored, and yea they have me excited too. You got the gdp x fb #8, and that was the more fak dominate male. They should rock i hope your boys enjoy it.


Gdp x fb#2 pollen well get collected to hit bobs #1 fireball clone as i might not get a clone from it. I could pull it but i still have the #2 and will be getting my #4 back. I do hope i get one to root i would like to get it to cof to try.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

I took clones tonight and we will see how they do. I took cherry pie, cherry puff #2, and cherry puff male clones so i can cross both with the male and have one each to compare the two buds.
2010 dog kush


----------



## Moebius (Jan 4, 2015)

Does that Aloe have anything to do with your cloning process? ... sorry if you've mentioned it before?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Moebius said:


> Does that Aloe have anything to do with your cloning process? ... sorry if you've mentioned it before?


Yea you can use it as a rooting gel. I do my best in the warm months when i can use willow tea.


----------



## Moebius (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea you can use it as a rooting gel. I do my best in the warm months when i can use willow tea.


Thanks ..I did not know this .. nor about the willow tea. I did know willow bark was used back in the day to relieve headaches. peace.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2015)

I ordered some new bags tonight Doc. You inspired me! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I ordered some new bags tonight Doc. You inspired me! :0)


Right on !
I just hit the 4 purple voodoo, gdp, bms, pw x bp, 2010 dog with gg x pck pollen, and back to work tomorrow.
Night


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just made dry ice hash with a 190 and about 20 or more strains in it


So a four bag system?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

No just the 190. I will end up with a set to run iwe but i only had the 190 my bud sent to me.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

I looked for my extra bags and can only find a 200, my 100 and a 25 micron bag. I can't find my full set. Frustrating because the full set was more money to buy and I've only used it once for IWE. They're basically new bags.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I looked for my extra bags and i can only find a 200, my 100 and a 25 micron bag. I can't find my full set. Frustrating because the full set was more money to buy and I've only used it once for IWE. They're basically new bags.


You will find it when you dont want to.

New jurple clone and seeds just got here


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey doc I bought some stuff for a DIY bubble cloner. Hopefully I'll have little babies with big roots soon!

You and your op continue to be an inspiration...


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I typically use my 100 micron bag for dry ice hash. I need to check to see what bags I have extra for you, Doc.


Hey m8. Whats the reason for using such a small size? What about all the bigger trichomes?
Just curious. Ill get my dry ice on one day


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

I want a mix of Dr. Fire..  Save a knockout artist for a m8. Ill get my donations ready for March. Birthday present to self  Hehe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey doc I bought some stuff for a DIY bubble cloner. Hopefully I'll have little babies with big roots soon!
> 
> You and your op continue to be an inspiration...


Right on!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey doc I bought some stuff for a DIY bubble cloner. Hopefully I'll have little babies with big roots soon!
> 
> You and your op continue to be an inspiration...


Thanks bud. You have quite the set up your self


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes. But a setup does not a grower make.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I want a mix of Dr. Fire..  Save a knockout artist for a m8. Ill get my donations ready for March. Birthday present to self  Hehe


Any time you want. I could do some international deliveries


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes. But a setup does not a grower make.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 5, 2015)

^^^ the force is strong with this one ^^^


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2015)

The Force has a powerful effect on the Dank Minded.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 5, 2015)

Haiku with Jedi:
he use the force to get high,
bad case of red eye.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Funny two you are!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 5, 2015)

enjoyed that banter, i did


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Well looks like there should be some serious Karma Genetics coming though the lab! I was asked to test officially for Karma now. I am hoping for some epic 100 seed test packs that were mentioned. Would be about right for my setup with a capacity of 45 in the octagon


Granddad balls


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

That sounds awesome. Hope you get it.. 
You know how a song can replay a part in your brain over an over.. I got that right now just with a deep mans voice going balls, balls, balls. I need to go to sleep.. Its morning soon. Balls


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

hell yea hope u get it as well


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2015)

That would be very fitting Doc. ...a smart move on their part.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> That sounds awesome. Hope you get it..
> You know how a song can replay a part in your brain over an over.. I got that right now just with a deep mans voice going balls, balls, balls. I need to go to sleep.. Its morning soon. Balls


BALLS


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2015)

Whenever that happens to me it morphs into the Spam song.

Balls! Wonderful Balls!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am in the deep south even worse
> What i mean is 2 or 200 plants i am fucked so it would not matter 2 would be 25 and 200 30 so fuck it


One of the reasons I am happy to be the f away from there. At least where I am now I can slip someone some cash to stfu


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

I dropped some beans tonight so i can get through them beforde the testers get here.

6 golden crack ( green crack x golden tiger ) thanks java
6 jurple ( jillybean f2) thanks mo
6 jubba (bubba kush x jurple) thanks flkeys


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice lineup of crosses there. Think those corrupt fkn politicians there will ever let things change? I got fckt over more than once in Lafay. over very small amounts, like less than 5 g amounts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yea i stay out of the big cities when i can. Monroe cops where bad the i moved south and not so bad dawn here. Plus eveyone is driving drunk , so i am pretty good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty sad state of affairs in general...people driving drunk being normal...glad I moved. Ha, never had any issues with Monroe cops, but I was drunk the whole year I lived there. I revert to my first statement


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Plus eveyone is driving drunk , so i am pretty good.


Ha ha ha ha ha! Take what you can get bro.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Catching pollen today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that flour already laid out?

Ive heard about that tec never tried it but if it stretches the pollen then i thinks its worth it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea and i heated it in the oven to 175 first. Few people like the looks of this one so i need to stretch it some. I do straight pollen myself


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Thats a reversal right doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Thats a reversal right doc?


No that is a male granddad balls ( gdp x fireballs)


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No that is a male granddad balls ( gdp x fireballs)


Wow that dude looks crazy bro. Very thick clusters on that dude. What u crossing with him?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Going to make some f2 and hit the gdp x bp with it, but some is going to Denmark and some up north so who knows what all will come from it


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to make some f2 and hit the gdp x bp with it, but some is going to Denmark and some up north so who knows what all will come from it


a godly feeling knowing people around the planet are growing your creations


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> a godly feeling knowing people around the planet are growing your creations


Good or proud even but i will pass on godly doc

I have some of the beans i have been gifted up above ground now and look forward to them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Coming along now
 
I hope i can get the second 600 burning before the next grow but look forward to more canopy and what should be a good yeild of trees


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well off to see about doing aprt. make readys. Would be cool work i have done before, and i need right now. Plus it is next to the collage and i do miss working by tech. I just hope they dont want to piss test me, but wish me luck anyways


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck man, hope it goes your way!
Aw man those balls look beautiful! lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Good luck man, hope it goes your way!
> Aw man those balls look beautiful! lol


Thanks! Them balls dropped some nice pollen this morning too. I just have about a half a bowl of hash to finish, and i will be off


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Catching pollen today
> View attachment 3329563


Question. Did you snip off what you wanted and then put that into a glass of water and just wait for the sacs to open up?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks to me like you get a much more controlled pollen harvest this way. Cool that the plant just continues to develop even without a root mass.
Tried something "similar"(Not really ) with main buds a few years ago. Cut them of and stalk down in a dwc bubbler for a 7 day finish/flush. Was great smoke.. Just more work


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 12, 2015)

damn doc geter done bro shit is looking good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> Question. Did you snip off what you wanted and then put that into a glass of water and just wait for the sacs to open up?


Yea that is about it. I heated the flower up to 175 and let it cool first. Now i will have enough to share and use a couple times my self. I killed the plant this morning and the clone is in the male cab


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is about it. I heated the flower up to 175 and let it cool first. Now i will have enough to share and use a couple times my self. I killed the plant this morning and the clone is in the male cab


Ohhh, so you sterlize the flour and then just mix everything together? I assume the flower is to help keep things dry. Very interesting, looking great, Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> Ohhh, so you sterlize the flour and then just mix everything together? I assume the flower is to help keep things dry. Very interesting, looking great, Doc.


And two stretch the pollen. Straight pollen is very concentrated and the flour s cutting the pure pollen too.


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

Last question, sorry to bombard your thread. 

What kind of ratio do you aim for? Or just throw a hand full into the oven and do your thing?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2015)

GL on the job hunt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> Last question, sorry to bombard your thread.
> 
> What kind of ratio do you aim for? Or just throw a hand full into the oven and do your thing?


I was not i just eyeballed it
This is the first time using this method so kind of just filling my way through. I did only use half of the flour in te pic.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2015)

The Octogon is beginning to really flower. It looks lush.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Javadog said:


> The Octogon is beginning to really flower. It looks lush.
> 
> JD


The pw side is fading hard like it does but look ok. I cant wait to have the 4ft canopy this time
I transplanted the strawbanana cream, the ghost train haze, c99, and the goji #2. Getting them ready for the big pots


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it Karma G father posting in the karma thread?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nitrohydro T.S. is the first up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well guys the interview went great and they have called my references, so if my weed charges dont fuck me then looks like i should have a new job


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2015)

E


Dr.D81 said:


> Nitrohydro T.S. is the first up
> View attachment 3330947


What kind of mix is that?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> E
> 
> What kind of mix is that?



I believe the doc does a custom organic mix, including his own worm castings...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> E
> 
> What kind of mix is that?





a senile fungus said:


> I believe the doc does a custom organic mix, including his own worm castings...


Yea just dirt man


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea just dirt man


It's SOIL!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> It's SOIL!


Haha i stand corrected

It is
Earth worm castings
Perlite
Lava rock
Peat
Leaf mold
Compost
Bark
Bone meal
Fish bone meal
Kelp meal
Lime
Egg shells
Dog bones
Snake bones
Fish bones
Hair
Blood meal
And so forth


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> It's SOIL!


Haha just had a flashback to when i first joined, being from Denmark i called soil dirt and people seemed to get angry about it 
Nice recipe Doc. Dog bones? Sounds creepy to me unless you put in somekind of dog treat


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nitrohydro T.S. is the first up
> View attachment 3330947


cool, was worried about it this being my first time saving pepper seeds and all that I may have had a misstep, just seemed to straight forward lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Haha just had a flashback to when i first joined, being from Denmark i called soil dirt and people seemed to get angry about it
> Nice recipe Doc. Dog bones? Sounds creepy to me unless you put in somekind of dog treat


Man i had a puppy get hit and I it composted. Still see a bone from time to time same for the snake bones. Forgot jig hooked it up with rock phosphate and azomite!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn sry for the loss. Seriously you composted the dog? lol That just freaks me out, haha. But hey if thats your secret to succes. Ill go look at my dogs now and see if i can decide to let one go 
Omg its crazy to think about  Haha..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 13, 2015)

In the unconventional organics thread there was a guy who would hot compost cattle remains and roadkill... He said it only took a couple weeks to break down, and its obviously full of usable stuff!

Ahh mother nature you fickle bitch!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

This is perfect i was watering the led sog and giving them some food and a bone was spotted in the goji #4 clone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jurple baby pics @Mohican


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Your garden is like pet cemetary lol. Fluffy might just come back.
Or its like How high where every time you smoke some bud grown from that soil you see the dog and he helps you with life's problems lol. If only life were one big stoner sitcom huh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Dude you know to turn OFF the tv for a while. Life is not tv


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude you know to turn OFF the tv for a while. Life is not tv


It was a joke bro, but feel free to judge my life from 1 statement....
And those were both movies smarty pants so suck it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn take that shit to heart huh. Ah well, when you're whole quote relates to tv programs you MUST be watching that idiot box.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

movies, tv...they both play on the same box


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Enough this nit picking bitch bickering on docs thread, sorry for the derail bro. Just made the comment about pet cemetary cus thought it was funny. FYI dbag, never seen the movie but the premise is pretty widely known, and how high is stoner comedy so fuck off for chewing out a stoner for having seen it. Go ride off on your damn high horse already, I am to stoned to be dealing with your shit...

On a related note.
Any advice you could throw me on the growth patterns of this Chem dxBlue Dream would be appreciated @Dr.D81. Had it for a little over a month now, Dc gave it to me on thanksgiving day weekend. I topped her once so far and she bushed like a mofo so I just been super cropping ever since. Any advice on her diet would help as well. She is about 16" atm prob gonna flip her the end of this month.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

She is a stretch monster in my vert and i feed the same to everything. I can see if i can get a pic for you. 

I am a movie fan not so much tv but i like movies. I find a lot of other things to do too but will always enjoy a good flix. I had made the same how high reference in my head

" now dats the Ivory"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Cd x bd


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue moonshine


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well guys the interview went great and they have called my references, so if my weed charges dont fuck me then looks like i should have a new job


Lord, make it so! :0)

In this day and age, having smoked some bud is like having drunk some beer.

If they are cool, then they are the sort of people that you want to work with anyway, right?

JD

P.S. You are fine Nitro. I swear that I am that "Dream On" dude...I see
life as a series of scenes sometimes. Poke fun....it is kinda scary. :0)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like the new job is headed the right direction buddy good to hear. Garden sure is looking nice there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like the new job is headed the right direction buddy good to hear. Garden sure is looking nice there.


Ya would be cool i guess it is a 8 to 5 gig. It is by the college and i would like to start blowing glass to sale in the area. Like i said you come by some gear for sell for a good price let me know. Will be a few weeks but i am down


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been watching various internet sites, and come across set ups, or at least torches regularly. Just yesterday there was a great deal on the same torch I have.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

I tried to go through the whole thread but my wrist is starting to hurt, hows the gdp and cherry pie turning out?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2015)

congrats on the job Doc !
all is looking well..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

very nice doc. The octagon continues to impress. So does the sheer number and variety you run. I am looking forward to getting clones of the stuff you brought out. I am always looking for better "keepers" to take over a place in the garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> very nice doc. The octagon continues to impress. So does the sheer number and variety you run. I am looking forward to getting clones of the stuff you brought out. I am always looking for better "keepers" to take over a place in the garden.


Ya'll need a swamp wrecked cut it is nice. But i think bob saved a few things that will do for now


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

I took down my Sin D doc. I posted a few pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I took down my Sin D doc. I posted a few pics.


Right on let me check that out!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Pollen collecting went great! I ended up with 2 tbs of yellow ass flour\pollen mix


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Cherry pie review?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Man i liked it but i smoked it in with cem 4, bubba kush, lambs breath, blue dream and it all blurred, but as soon i a can i will have a clone in flower man. I just got the clone only's a month a go and had to transplant half after the trip home. The i have killed two CP clones as sad as it makes me to say that.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you. On another note. DNA lemon og is pretty good. Very og, very loud. I just gotta get a cut from my homie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Thank you. On another note. DNA lemon og is pretty good. Very og, very loud. I just gotta get a cut from my homie


I picked up a super lemon og in cali too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vegging females
Alligator kush
Ghost train haze
Goji#4
Honeybee#2
Purple wreck
Goji#2
Cinderella99
Strawbanana cream
Gdp x og13
Swamp wrecked #2,#5,#7
Deepblue x sour kush
Gdp x bluepit #2,#3,#4
Granddad balls
Black domina x chocolate chunk #2,#5
Bluepit #2,#6
Cherry puff
Ortega\durian x Snow lotus #1,#2,#3,#5
Urkle x Snow lotus #3,#5,#6,#7,#8,#9
Bananawonder x heri #1,#2
Fireballs#1,#2
Karma's og #1-#4
Og kush
Jurple
Purple voodoo
Pw x bp
Goji #5
Super lemon og
Holy grail kush
Old timers haze
2010 dog kush
Cem 4
Cherry pie
Pre 98 bubbakush
Blue dream
blue moonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Got some in flower for the last run but that is most of it anyway. I have 100 percent germ on the new beans so 6 jurple, 6 golden crack, 6 bubba jurple starting life in the lab


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Im so out of the loop. I gotta look up half of that list.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im so out of the loop. I gotta look up half of that list.


Haha half are testers for BB, bodhi, karma, Genuity, and my shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

Everything looks nice Doc. Apologies for making someone on your thread get their panties in a wad; certainly wasnt my intention.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything looks nice Doc. Apologies for making someone on your thread get their panties in a wad; certainly wasnt my intention.


Shit happens


----------



## Canon (Jan 14, 2015)

Damned long thread ya got here Dude. 

Guess I'll throw some bud in the trash can,, set it on fire (for incense only ya know), and have a look-see.

Fer sum reason.... never noticed that you are vertically inclined.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome Canon light the incense and jump in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Vegging females
> Alligator kush
> Ghost train haze
> Goji#4
> ...


Damn dude you gotta warehouse out back? hahahaha. AWESOME list!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn dude you gotta warehouse out back? hahahaha. AWESOME list!!


Got that there S.D.D. strain deficit disorder


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy awesomness! 
What a list.. Nice with the jizz. Hope you got as much as you wanted.
If i go to school high. Take the test high. I will get high score! haha it was my favorite movie for a long time.. Thought about the puppy coming back to just bark and bark all day long as you smoke the remains.. 2010 dog special, lol.

I need to say im rocked by rso mixed with kief for some special hash 

LOL Canon. Hit the nail with that one.. I hate maranoia!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gdp x bp #4


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Vegging females
> Alligator kush
> Ghost train haze
> Goji#4
> ...


Holy shit is all i can say about that! You have your hands full Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy shit is all i can say about that! You have your hands full Doc!


Yea that is why i have started flowering out the ones i dont want and a bunch go outside in a couple of weeks for spring harvest


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

yo bro where u be I been wondering if u was alrite


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2015)

Doc is moving Worm. He may be out of touch, here and there, 
throughout the process.

Have a kick ass weekend!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> yo bro where u be I been wondering if u was alrite


Thanks for checking on me
Like JD said i am working on getting to Oregon. We will be leaving on Thursday


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

wooooohooooo yeah boy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> wooooohooooo yeah boy


Yea we are all excited. My family gets here from Atlanta today and we will leave the same day they head home.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

congrats bro I guess im the next one to make the big move, shit 18 doll hairs to trim bud is all me hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> congrats bro I guess im the next one to make the big move, shit 18 doll hairs to trim bud is all me hahaha


Hell yea where?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2015)

Man I need to get to a more MJ friendly area too.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

Me too... I was gonna buy a house but I think I might actually move back in with my parents for a year to save money to buy a house. If I move back home I'll have more money to spend on lights and upgrades 

My parents have a horse farm, and on the large property there's an apartment that I could fix up for a few grand and live there easily. 

My dad told me I could grow in the 7stall barn, I just need to clean it out and outfit it.

I would have at least two 14'x14' stalls with my own dedicated circuits. In the main building they've got 32x 1000w HPS lights, with a couple metal halide thrown in there. I'm sure my dad has got multiple extra ballasts, bulbs, and reflectors in 600w and 1000w sizes.

My concerns are: 
1) the stalls are filthy. I'd power wash and bleach the area down, but dirt floors and open barn buildings make for a hard to keep clean area.
2) ventilation. I'm probably gonna have to rig up something where I can use multiple car air filters to filter incoming air. This is a barn. It's dusty inside and I feel it'll only get worse once I start moving air.
3) environment. This is an open concept building. They're meant to house live animals so air exchange absolutely occurs between inside and outside. So when its raining it will be humid in there, and if its cold out it will be cold in there. 

Its pretty daunting to be able to start from scratch but also very liberating.

I barely even know where to start.

What do you think doc?

What are you changing about your new setup in Oregon? More space? More lights? Another octagon?


----------



## moondance (Feb 14, 2015)

I say go for it and don't look back, great year to start great things. I love new challenges!


----------



## Joedank (Feb 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea where?


my house homie get here safe ....


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 17, 2015)

Doc
you & the family have a safe drive west,
I hope you stop for a little sleep this time lol
Good karma to ya...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Doc
> you & the family have a safe drive west,
> I hope you stop for a little sleep this time lol
> Good karma to ya...


Thanks !
Yea we will be making several stops on the way. We are going to make a trip of it, and will be coming the same way i came out there it looks like. A lot of snow in CO so we are thinking of taking the pass at H. C. like last time. Good vibes to you and your new place too


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks !
> Yea we will be making several stops on the way. We are going to make a trip of it, and will be coming the same way i came out there it looks like. A lot of snow in CO so we are thinking of taking the pass at H. C. like last time. Good vibes to you and your new place too



If I was on the way I'd open my home to you!

So far I've germed an OG Larry x HB#2, its got some fat fat leaves so far!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hell yea! I hope you get some fire from them


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2015)

Drive Safe DR, stay in touch with us so we know your alright . I hope the move goes well. You gotta get set up out there good so I've got another connect if I manage to move my family west.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Drive Safe DR, stay in touch with us so we know your alright . I hope the move goes well. You gotta get set up out there good so I've got another connect if I manage to move my family west.


Man your family will always be welcome TC


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah drive safe doc. Tomorrows the day! .


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

Have a safe and fun trip Doc, much love to you and yours.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! We will be out of our house tomorrow, and will hit the road friday when my mom leaves to go home to ATL. I am really starting to get anxious. I dont fill right not having a job and a place for my family to live. I am just ready to get on with it, but an adventure it should be


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Me too... I was gonna buy a house but I think I might actually move back in with my parents for a year to save money to buy a house. If I move back home I'll have more money to spend on lights and upgrades
> 
> My parents have a horse farm, and on the large property there's an apartment that I could fix up for a few grand and live there easily.
> 
> ...


Can you make a tent in there, if so your all set. Of course gotta keep the temps in check, but the tent should cover most of the other issues.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2015)

You will be in our thoughts Doc. 

Safe Travel!

JD


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Can you make a tent in there, if so your all set. Of course gotta keep the temps in check, but the rent should cover most of the other issues.



I'll start a thread once that time comes...

Probably will build a couple of areas. 

You'll see when I post a thread with pics and such...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks! In the end i am going to be just as far from you as now i bet. I haven't checked to see how far it will be to vist you again


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'll start a thread once that time comes...
> 
> Probably will build a couple of areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's that OG Larry x HB#2


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here's that OG Larry x HB#2
> 
> View attachment 3354509


Sounds like a close relative of the dog. Lemon Larry x headband prolly give some pups.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 18, 2015)

this looks perfect to me if a little steep.
http://eugene.craigslist.org/apa/4895707155.html
this one is legit . i would want to live here...
http://eugene.craigslist.org/apa/4829855474.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this looks perfect to me if a little steep.
> http://eugene.craigslist.org/apa/4895707155.html


Haha yea we found one on 20 acres we are looking in to. Great minds think a like i guess


a senile fungus said:


> Here's that OG Larry x HB#2
> 
> View attachment 3354509


Both parents are frosty as hell and great smoke so you should have some real champs in those


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Here's that OG Larry x HB#2
> 
> View attachment 3354509


Hell now you have me ready to pop some


----------



## Joedank (Feb 18, 2015)

or portland: here is a job for ya ":must know strains on sight an smell"
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ret/4894856426.html
and a house:
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/apa/4870594924.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> or portland: here is a job for ya ":must know strains on sight an smell"
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ret/4894856426.html
> and a house:
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/apa/4870594924.html


Now that is a job i could put my lungs to


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell now you have me ready to pop some



I just trimmed up some glue and found some seeds in it. I wanna pop them soooo fucking bad right now, but I think that I've got too many seedlings right now as it is...



I've got 2x Gorilla Fuck x GG#4, Sour Grape, Frisian Dew, Khaos Kush, OG Larry x HB#2, and Amnesia Haze. I'm also revegging the glue and I've got two autos in that mix as well, a white widow auto and a think different.

Oh yeah, a stubborn Gorilla Fuck x GG#4 showed its tail this morning, so I've got 3x of that cross.

I left a node on one of the glues to try to reveg it in the pot, kind of a what the hell kinda thing.

Plus I'm waiting on roots in the cloner from 4x Bruce Banner #3 and 2x GG#4...


Fuck it I'm gonna put just two seeds in peat plugs. Just two more won't hurt right? 

Hahaahahaha I'm moving next month and I'll have 20 plants to take with me, wtf!


Oh yeah, plus I've got to get going on germing 5 more seeds for the party cup comp! What cross do you recommend for that comp?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I just trimmed up some glue and found some seeds in it. I wanna pop them soooo fucking bad right now, but I think that I've got too many seedlings right now as it is...
> 
> View attachment 3354516
> 
> ...


Yea i will miss the party cup comp, but hell it will be there next year. I have like 2,000,000 seeds to pick from so will be getting interesting when i get a place. I think a nice 100 bean pop of the fireballs f3's will be in order. Plus a good few of the granddad balls


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey senial how is the amnesia haze? I was going to put an order I to the free seeds place and it looked yummy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey senial how is the amnesia haze? I was going to put an order I to the free seeds place and it looked yummy.



I dunno yet! I'm growing it from seed!

It looks wicked though!

Let me see if the lights are off yet, if not I'll snag a pic!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

It was a freebie from Attitude.


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice looking very healthy. Thanks for snapping the pic.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Nice looking very healthy. Thanks for snapping the pic.



Thank you! They grow themselves!

I don't really do anything but water, the hard part was mixing the soil


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice I am all about simple bro. My setup is easy on me but I am looking into some nutrients like Jacks and the citrus mix now from reading and having g plants that require more and I can see they want a bit more than what there getting. I am always learning, and knoledge is power lol.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Nice I am all about simple bro. My setup is easy on me but I am looking into some nutrients like Jacks and the citrus mix now from reading and having g plants that require more and I can see they want a bit more than what there getting. I am always learning, and knoledge is power lol.



A lot of the outdoor growers swear by this stuff...

http://www.maxsea-plant-food.com/

For this outdoor season I've got stuff left over from last year that I'm giving them, plus a bunch or organic amendments to mix in with the soil.

Next year I'm gonna try that maxsea, seems like it fits with my method.


----------



## moondance (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice find there man thank for that. I use kelp juice in seedling stage, and for cloning plants love it, shit that reminds me I got to order another gallon lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea i know some guys that love that stuff. I have been using sea blast my self for flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You will be in our thoughts Doc.
> 
> Safe Travel!
> 
> JD


It is only 977 miles so alf the trip next time will be all. Says 15 hours so 13 should do it


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 19, 2015)

I use Maxsea bloom indoor, very happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

You definitely got great plants bob!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I use Maxsea bloom indoor, very happy


What is the nutrient rating on the one you use. I saw a 16.16.16 i bet would rock. I am a big believer in a balanced diet for the plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 19, 2015)

I use Jacks 20 20 20 for veg
then Maxsea bloom 3 20 20 for flower


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I use Jacks 20 20 20 for veg
> then Maxsea bloom 3 20 20 for flower


Right on that is bad close to what the sea blast runs. I would have to look again but i think it is 5\22\24


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy and Safe Travels!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

yktind said:


> Happy and Safe Travels!!


Thanks! We will be off tomorrow morning guys so i will check in when i can


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2015)

Take care doc. Drive safely. 

Wills? AS in death will? LOL Im 40 and havent written one up. Probably should.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Take care doc. Drive safely.
> 
> Wills? AS in death will? LOL Im 40 and havent written one up. Probably should.


Yea it is for the kids. My inlaws are a bunch of idiots and we want them with my family if the worst was to happen


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey doc!

Who is HB? Homebrewer? I've never met him! I've gotta thank him!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2015)

No that is honeybee and you can thank @genuity for that one


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks @genuity !

Can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope you have had a safe trip so far doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am in Tennessee for a day or two waiting for Arkansas's ice to melt. Have a internet hookup again, so i will check in some


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2015)

Hoo hoo! It is good to hear from you Doc.

C'mon people....I am on the late coast!

:0)

I hope that the travel is not wearing you down too far Doc.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2015)

HOpe your having fun along the road there DR.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 24, 2015)

Just dropping by to throw some love in yo f'n face Doc. Take that!

Really though, you crossed my mind and I just wanted to send blessings your way for you and your transition.

Peace, my brotha. Wishing nothing but the best for you and yours. 
=]


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2015)

Chooglin' Right Along!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Chooglin' Right Along!


No i am in tennessee in my home town right now. My kids have gotten to meet there great aunt and uncles that they have never seen. Last time i saw them was 10 years ago when my grandmother died. We have seen my two youngest cousins who have grown in to young men. I do have to get back on the road in the next day or so.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2015)

Rest up and enjoy the time with family.

Let us know when you get going, for sure.

JD


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No i am in tennessee in my home town right now. My kids have gotten to meet there great aunt and uncles that they have never seen. Last time i saw them was 10 years ago when my grandmother died. We have seen my two youngest cousins who have grown in to young men. I do have to get back on the road in the next day or so.


Nice that you got to stop back there on your way through.
Now you can point out stuff to your kids around town thats different from when you were their age and feel old lol.
Save travels doc, take it nice and easy. Fuck assholes that pace you for 10 miles lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Rest up and enjoy the time with family.
> 
> Let us know when you get going, for sure.
> 
> JD


We are going to vist my dad's side of the family tomorrow and hit the road friday again.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

man somehow I wasn't subscribed to this one! remedied now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> man somehow I wasn't subscribed to this one! remedied now


Great to have you papa

I talked to my sister yesterday and she was trying to talk me in to staying in west TN. It was kind of funny as she wasn't being pushy or anything. I told them i have sold my life away we are going west. I figure i should be your way in abou 7 - 8 days man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Just dropping by to throw some love in yo f'n face Doc. Take that!
> 
> Really though, you crossed my mind and I just wanted to send blessings your way for you and your transition.
> 
> ...


Good to see you! Looks like i will be stopping in at alpha's on the way. Will be nice we will be in driving distance from one another. We can swap our karma gear and really get some testing done


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Fuck ya man, cant wait to shake your hand n smoke a bowl with ya. We are waiting for the VERY last step before finding out if we got our new house. When your are setup, you gotta come check out my garden first hand, be a rare treat to show the garden off in person, as I normally don't show it to people. Stay safe, keep your head down, don't rush the drive, arrive safer not earlier 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Im happy when I hear these stories, but I cant help but feel a little jealous. Keep the spirit guys, puff, puff, pass.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2015)

hells og cut




durban x n. hazehope you can make it to my crib homie but if not i understand , would love to puff a few of the summer harvest . just about perfectly cured in the freezer ... a taste of summer for your winter cruze View attachment 3273115


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> hells og cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going to give it hell anyway


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I use Maxsea bloom indoor, very happy


ONLY the bloom? Or mix it with another maxsea npk? The bloom just seems low on N


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good to see you! Looks like i will be stopping in at alpha's on the way. Will be nice we will be in driving distance from one another. We can swap our karma gear and really get some testing done


VERY COOL! Why the hell I thought you were headed East? 

I have a half dozen or so friends out y'all's way and will have to make a trip sometime. What a relief for you to be heading to a greener state. Big congrats, man. Sometimes I'm so internet busy I miss out on the latest news. You and AP gonna have a good time. Make room for some true A5 crosses to test... I think you'll love them!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2015)

Get some testing done...heh heh heh :0)

Safe travel Doc!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> VERY COOL! Why the hell I thought you were headed East?
> 
> I have a half dozen or so friends out y'all's way and will have to make a trip sometime. What a relief for you to be heading to a greener state. Big congrats, man. Sometimes I'm so internet busy I miss out on the latest news. You and AP gonna have a good time. Make room for some true A5 crosses to test... I think you'll love them!


Yea west bound and holding up at Lt. Dan's place waiting for the snow to pass. We should get going again tomorrow then on to CO to see Joedank


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 28, 2015)

Good to know you are playing it safe.

Can't wait for you to get settled in and see what should be in store for the end of April. 
Thanks for the update, sir!

=]


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2015)

Hear hear!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Got out and had a snowball fight with the kids today


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)

No thank you.. Don't do snow 
Watching the sea plane land in Bimini Bay, Bahamas..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

On the way out and back on the road. Next big stop is in Co two days from now


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

Be careful...and safe.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Be careful...and safe.
> 
> 
> cof


We are just taking our time


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2015)

Safe travels brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Made it to Amarillo and got a room. We will get a early start and stop in Colorado tomorrow


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

Glad ya'll are safe. Thanks for keeping us informed.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

No Colorado it looks like till summer. Looks like over a foot and a half of snow up there so on to flagstaff tomorrow. @Mohican what you have going on mid week? I will be coming in to socal tuesday


----------



## Joedank (Mar 2, 2015)

snowing like crazy in most of the southwest. 4 feet this week in snow !! a foot of snow in AlbQ, NM! @Lysemith, Lowkey ,wanted to come up to hang and it was a mess on the roadways..... wish i coulda met your family...from the national weather service.A moist flow off the Pacific will bring heavy rain to southern California and Arizona with heavy snow for the southern Rocky Mountains Monday. you made the right call..



Dr.D81 said:


> No Colorado it looks like till summer. Looks like over a foot and a half of snow up there so on to flagstaff tomorrow. @Mohican what you have going on mid week? I will be coming in to socal tuesday


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah the weather was straight fucked. We shall meet soon enough, it's that Pineapple Express blowing that shitty white fluff all over us. 

Everyone just go slow and be safe.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2015)

I lived in flag for.two years doc. Be safe! Let us know when ur in socal



Dr.D81 said:


> No Colorado it looks like till summer. Looks like over a foot and a half of snow up there so on to flagstaff tomorrow. @Mohican what you have going on mid week? I will be coming in to socal tuesday


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2015)

Definitely keep us informed. It would good to see you again while on your way through.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well we made it to holbrook AZ and should be in Barstow tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Stopped at Cadillac Ranch


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2015)

COOL! safe travels brother. 

Did you have other cuts elsewhere of your purple wreck? Im trying to keep it alive, but its looking more dead by the day. I know you said thats the one you were most concerned about keeping, but sadly it maybe a goner on my end.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> COOL! safe travels brother.
> 
> Did you have other cuts elsewhere of your purple wreck? Im trying to keep it alive, but its looking more dead by the day. I know you said thats the one you were most concerned about keeping, but sadly it maybe a goner on my end.


Dont worry about it man. I can get some stuff back but that one i will just have hunt again


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2015)

I will keep trying, its not dead till its brown and crispy, it perks up every once in a while, so there may be hope. I will do my best brother. 

Going to start flowering here in a the next few days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> snowing like crazy in most of the southwest. 4 feet this week in snow !! a foot of snow in AlbQ, NM! @Lysemith, Lowkey ,wanted to come up to hang and it was a mess on the roadways..... wish i coulda met your family...from the national weather service.A moist flow off the Pacific will bring heavy rain to southern California and Arizona with heavy snow for the southern Rocky Mountains Monday. you made the right call..


I lived in Germany for two years, so i am good with the snow but the old lady is Louisiana for real


----------



## ETak (Mar 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I lived in Germany for 2 years
> 
> *@Dr.D81*_Hi Doc, glad things are going well for you and family.
> I'm the first town in *OR. (11 miles from CA.)* *if there's any thing you need just PM me*  @ *ETak *
> ....WELCOME TO THE WEST COAST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cool thanks! We have been looking at some farms just north of you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well we are off to Cali. I should have let Lt. Dan give me a little more bud. I will have to find some tonight to get by another day or two. We have been keeping it down to small amounts we can eat if we get pulled over, but if you miss a stop like we did we run out quick


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2015)

Woot all the way to Cali already nice bud. Sounds like other then the weather the trips been going well. Good luck finding meds, at least in Cali that shouldn't be hard.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2015)

Let us know doc. Plenty of bud in socal


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, there's definitely bud in socal for you if you swing down this way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey doc, just wondering if you could direct me to some pictures of cured goji F2s.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well guys we hit a bit of a snag today. I broke a hub and rim on the trailer outside kingman AZ. We got it towed in to town and i have it mostly fixed. I will try and get someone to torch the spindle so i can bend it back straight. I will definitely be stopping in on you socal guys, because i could smoke a doobie the size of my arm right now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey doc, just wondering if you could direct me to some pictures of cured goji F2s.


Here is one i will look for some more for you


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2015)

is that the same gogi as the one you sent me ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> is that the same gogi as the one you sent me ?


No that is the one Mohican has. The one you have is a little better IMO, and has a nice berry taste.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well guys we hit a bit of a snag today. I broke a hub and rim on the trailer outside kingman AZ. We got it towed in to town and i have it mostly fixed. I will try and get someone to torch the spindle so i can bend it back straight. I will definitely be stopping in on you socal guys, because i could smoke a doobie the size of my arm right now


glad you got it sussed out . hope you can fix it quick .isnt that casino thats green glowing crazy looking in kingman?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> glad you got it sussed out . hope you can fix it quick .isnt that casino thats green glowing crazy looking in kingman?


 not that i can find on the net


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, there's definitely bud in socal for you if you swing down this way.





SomeGuy said:


> Let us know doc. Plenty of bud in socal


I am going to stop in on Mohican tomorrow and would love for the two of you to meet the family


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2015)

which way you coming through? The 10? or 40? I probably wont be able to come out to Mo's tomorrow but Dez is tons closer to him. Hopefully you get to hook up with them. I am pretty sure they can make sure you are taken care of too. 

Take care doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> which way you coming through? The 10? or 40? I probably wont be able to come out to Mo's tomorrow but Dez is tons closer to him. Hopefully you get to hook up with them. I am pretty sure they can make sure you are taken care of too.
> 
> Take care doc


I looked and can go ether way. I will come close to you if i come in on 10.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

@BobBitchen what you up to the next two days?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @BobBitchen what you up to the next two days?


Sup Doc
I'm up the hill skiing as usual , I come home on weekends.
you gonna still be in the area or will you be north by then ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Sup Doc
> I'm up the hill skiing as usual , I come home on weekends.
> you gonna still be in the area or will you be north by then ?


?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Haha i still have to make it to CA


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> ?


I'm on the other side of the mtn from Jig's place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm on the other side of the mtn from Jig's place


We are planning to camp in the forest somewhere on the way north. My son really wants to camp somewhere, and i figure the red woods would be cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well on my way to buy an axle


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well on my way to buy an axle



Never a dull moment!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Never a dull moment!


Haha you got that right, but we should be in LA by 6ish anyway


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2015)

Hope the repair goes well buddy. Break downs suck, but at least you aren't on a tight time frame.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Sup Doc
> I'm up the hill skiing as usual , I come home on weekends.
> you gonna still be in the area or will you be north by then ?


you guys get hammered by this storm too?? you up b. bear way? it is still snowing up here!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you guys get hammered by this storm too?? you up b. bear way? it is still snowing up here!


No we drove through the snow outside Gallup and had nice roads. That was the problem was it was pulling to good and i fucked up my trailer. i have the new axle and will be getting the spring hangers wielded on here in about 30 minutes. Then i have to install it in the motel 6 parking lot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Shit i am about ready to see if the folks in the next room has a doobie. Wife is being kind of bitchy and that would make all the difference


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry you're having troubles Doc. Hopefully the rest of your trip goes smoothly for you. It sounds like you'll be rolling through my area this evening. Let me know if you do end up at Mo's place and I'll try to meet you guys there. It will just depend on what time it is that you arrive.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Sorry you're having troubles Doc. Hopefully the rest of your trip goes smoothly for you. It sounds like you'll be rolling through my area this evening. Let me know if you do end up at Mo's place and I'll try to meet you guys there. It will just depend on what time it is that you arrive.


Hell yea would love to see every one again!

The trailer is fixed and we will be headed to LA in just a few minutes


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

So mr doc. Where are you going to be staying when you arrive in OR? Did you guys already find a house?

I am kinda thinking, what I would like to do, is when you are ready for them, give you one of my sinmints moms, (6x6 square 15 inches tall at the moment), give you back the 4 big preteens you sent (I already pulled a cut off most of them) Then, if we can work something out, I don't really have the desire to keep the same from seed mothers going, going to be to many of different sizes. So what I was thinking was rooting one clone off each of my vegging moms, then have you take and flower the moms. Maybe we could work out some meds off them? They are in coco though, so IDK if you want coco. I hate to chop them after I pull clones and waste the large size, but I suspect they are going to be rapidly outgrowing the 4x4 tent, and theres certainly no way I see to keep 3 footers and clones in same space without the clones getting no light. I am REALLy baked right now, does any of this make sense lol. Basically, I want my veg tent to be all clones, same size, vegged while this cycle flowers. In order to do that, the moms that are not making the flower cycle need to go away. I have money invested due to 3 gallons each of coco, and the nutes they been fed, so don't want to just chop that investment.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> So mr doc. Where are you going to be staying when you arrive in OR? Did you guys already find a house?
> 
> I am kinda thinking, what I would like to do, is when you are ready for them, give you one of my sinmints moms, (6x6 square 15 inches tall at the moment), give you back the 4 big preteens you sent (I already pulled a cut off most of them) Then, if we can work something out, I don't really have the desire to keep the same from seed mothers going, going to be to many of different sizes. So what I was thinking was rooting one clone off each of my vegging moms, then have you take and flower the moms. Maybe we could work out some meds off them? They are in coco though, so IDK if you want coco. I hate to chop them after I pull clones and waste the large size, but I suspect they are going to be rapidly outgrowing the 4x4 tent, and theres certainly no way I see to keep 3 footers and clones in same space without the clones getting no light. I am REALLy baked right now, does any of this make sense lol. Basically, I want my veg tent to be all clones, same size, vegged while this cycle flowers. In order to do that, the moms that are not making the flower cycle need to go away. I have money invested due to 3 gallons each of coco, and the nutes they been fed, so don't want to just chop that investment.


I will read all of that to night but i am good with what ever.

We are in san bernardino now


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2015)

Doc, if you are wanting to camp in California, then consider
taking the family to see the Sequoias. The "Valley of the Kings"
is a great route through the Redwoods, but this is way farther 
north, past San Francisco.

Have fun and be safe!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Doc, if you are wanting to camp in California, then consider
> taking the family to see the Sequoias. The "Valley of the Kings"
> is a great route through the Redwoods, but this is way farther
> north, past San Francisco.
> ...


that sounds like just what we are looking for


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2015)

Where are you guys at now?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Where are you guys at now?


We are an hour from Bakersfield. We had to pass santa carlita to find a room vacancy. Thanks for letting the kids play man. They were in bad need of it, and abby was out before we left the chevron right next to your place

Thanks to you to mohican i had a great time talking with you, and seeing the backyard


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 6, 2015)

Too funny. I was typing a post about how our kids played together so well yesterday when you posted your response just now.

Sucks you had to pass Santa Clarita to find a place to stay the night. I wish I had more room so I could have offered you guys a place to stay.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Too funny. I was typing a post about how our kids played together so well yesterday when you posted your response just now.
> 
> Sucks you had to pass Santa Clarita to find a place to stay the night. I wish I had more room so I could have offered you guys a place to stay.


Yes they did, and you have great kids man!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you! You're kids are great too! So friendly and happy.

I'm just really happy that everyone had a good time.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah....good stuff.....warms the heart, it does. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

We are going to go through the bay today and hit the 101. Then tomorrow we are going to spend the day at the Humbolt Redwood Forest and camp. 

SUNDAY EUGENE!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

WHOOT WHOOT!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Made it to ukiah and got a room. Tomorrow we will see the redwoods and whodat


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

nice man! hopefully the rest the journey will be safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice man! hopefully the rest the journey will be safe.


Been nice today

Hairy cheese with some of frenchy‘s hash


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been nice today
> 
> Hairy cheese with some of frenchy‘s hash
> View attachment 3366311


Haha! You got one of my jars too looks like. 

Glad ur travels are going good doc!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been nice today
> 
> Hairy cheese with some of frenchy‘s hash
> View attachment 3366311


glad your having HIGH times !! hope you find the farm you want...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Haha! You got one of my jars too looks like.
> 
> Glad ur travels are going good doc!


Yea he gave me some from you, dez, frenchy and chaka that i know of.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> glad your having HIGH times !! hope you find the farm you want...


Thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2015)

Woot sounds like Cali is treating you well Doc! Hope you guys enjoy the forest, I've always wanted to see those big trees . If your getting to see whodat give that fool a hug for me I havn't heard from him is FOREVER. I need to get you my email to give him or something I'd love to hear how his adventures are going, and he never posts on here anymore. I don't think he knows anything about me blowing glass and I've wanted to find a way to get some to him. I've got your package ready to go as soon as you guys get settled in a spot  sorry I didn't get it out before the move.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2015)

I can do that for you no worries man. Now he does still post on the 600 just not much.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 7, 2015)

word dr is in ukah say high to mendo dope for me hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2015)

Two days in the redwoods was great, and now we are about 50 miles outside of Eugene. Had to pull in for a room and get a shower. We are loving north Cali and Oregon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2015)

Have fun in Mexico whodat had a great time talking with you. Thanks for the beans! You hooked it up bud!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

WHOOT WHOOT. I gotta say, I was pretty nervous, scared and wondered quite a bit when I made the jump from cali to oregon. Gotta say, haven't looked back. The people are so friendly here, its a safe place for a family, tons of recreation, hunting, fishing, and hiking to do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> WHOOT WHOOT. I gotta say, I was pretty nervous, scared and wondered quite a bit when I made the jump from cali to oregon. Gotta say, haven't looked back. The people are so friendly here, its a safe place for a family, tons of recreation, hunting, fishing, and hiking to do.


We love it! Should have done this in 2002!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome we still going to get together tomorrow? If you pm me I will send you my number Rui will not let me pm you.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 10, 2015)

Amazing RIU road trip bro, almost *home *now.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

How did you like the redwoods? What did the family think?

Which route did you take from the 101 to Eugene?

Welcome home!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How did you like the redwoods? What did the family think?
> 
> Which route did you take from the 101 to Eugene?
> 
> Welcome home!


We loved them and. Took the 199 across


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

How was it? I have always wanted to try that route.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How was it? I have always wanted to try that route.


I loved it but would be better not halling a load. It gets narrow at times.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Great meeting ya doc! looking forward to working together


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

This is so cool! :0)


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea, its cool to have found such a great community. I mean, the love here is great. One of the things i love about mary j- it brings people together. Hell I remember ages ago when I was but a grasshopper in this growing game, a member here bought me seeds, brand new 600 setup, pots, temp gauges, and everything I needed to become a novice grower just to be a nice guy. Not to mention the guys who have sent seeds just because. 

Stay classy RUI! Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, its cool to have found such a great community. I mean, the love here is great. One of the things i love about mary j- it brings people together. Hell I remember ages ago when I was but a grasshopper in this growing game, a member here bought me seeds, brand new 600 setup, pots, temp gauges, and everything I needed to become a novice grower just to be a nice guy. Not to mention the guys who have sent seeds just because.
> 
> Stay classy RUI! Stay free stay high
> 
> papa


Man I have met the best people on here. It is crazy when I think about the " normal " people I meet. They never can compare and my family thinks we are all degenerates. I just hope folk like them come around one day soon.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

yea so much irony and lack of common sense. My gf brother is prob our #1 fear if he finds out. He would prob keep my gf away from the niece and nephew. sad thing is, I have never seen him not holding a beer


----------



## ghb (Mar 11, 2015)

preaching sense to somebody who doesn't understand it is pretty much a wasted exercise. anybody who thinks cannabis is more harmful than alcohol is plain WRONG.

it is our job to maintain and show other ignorant people that we can cope and will indeed flourish being "doped up" 24/7 

i spent nearly ten years convincing somebody that this is the case, they have recently acknowledged that my life has taken a positive turn since i started growing and that i am still coherent and more knowledgeable than most people you will meet even after all these years smoking drugs.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Ya my botany teacher and I have been working a lot together (I am interning a bit at a arboretum) and she finds it ironic, she's been teaching botany for quite a while and says her A students are the majority of the time, people interested in growing cannabis or already doing so. The drug war is just a symptom though of a much bigger issue. Money rules politics, and money rules the regulating agencies. For instance, one of the heads of the FDA is former big wig from Monsanto. Last time I checked, the FDA is supposed to regulate that industry. Until we take back this run away train, we are going to see the end of human life on this planet. Global warming is no longer a theory, the disappearing polar ice is no longer an idle problem, etc etc. Sorry to rant on your thread Doc. Once you get me going lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ya my botany teacher and I have been working a lot together (I am interning a bit at a arboretum) and she finds it ironic, she's been teaching botany for quite a while and says her A students are the majority of the time, people interested in growing cannabis or already doing so. The drug war is just a symptom though of a much bigger issue. Money rules politics, and money rules the regulating agencies. For instance, one of the heads of the FDA is former big wig from Monsanto. Last time I checked, the FDA is supposed to regulate that industry. Until we take back this run away train, we are going to see the end of human life on this planet. Global warming is no longer a theory, the disappearing polar ice is no longer an idle problem, etc etc. Sorry to rant on your thread Doc. Once you get me going lol.


Being from Oregon I know it is a great climate for growing so many different plants..i even have a friend growing palms there.. I just could not handle the day after day of overcast and damp.. But it is so so green..
If you guys ever get up to Portland check out Hoyt Arboretum, the Japanese garden and the Rose garden, awesome places and Downtown Portland, my old stomping grounds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

Rant all you want Papa Payne

Flkeys I don't mind the clouds so it is cool for me.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

How did you like the wet dreams and the cb x q x white rhino?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> How did you like the wet dreams and the cb x q x white rhino?


Ha been smoking the mixed


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

yea I think that mix is mostly white rhino, c99 and some sour cherry, maye some wet dreams


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea I think that mix is mostly white rhino, c99 and some sour cherry, maye some wet dreams


Just smoked some wet dream and it is really tasty. I hope you get another good one.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

yea, that was the root aphid attacked, so it didn't come out nearly as good as usual. Glad ya liked it though, and heres hoping for a winner again


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2015)

@Dr.D81 hey Doc, I was waiting to hear from you but I understand you must be super busy. We can meet up when ever u would like on a Wednesday afternoon is best for me. I head down to the Portland area to work on Thursdays. 
I sulfur burned all my gear 2 times! so no worries about any PM spores! I would love to get you going .
I have 2 600 watt dimmable Lumitek with super lumen adjustable 360-400 -600 watt ballasts.
One large very new 4 month old Regen 8 by 4 tent . no light leaks and zippers work well. The only damage is my silver mat that goes down for protecting the very bottom of the tent. I tore some small areas when I was pulling my concrete blocks that my waterfarms were on. but I duct taped them all up. I cleaned the tent with bleach and soapy water.
I also have ...
2 Adjust a wing avenger light hood reflectors, HPS and MHS lights.. brand new.
lots of ocsilating fans and some other important accessories for hanging, ect.
I can let this stuff go for a good price to you, let me know what you think is reasonable and what you would like. I don't know how to PM you and the conversation area is too small. so email me at [email protected] so I can get you my phone number. I don't text.

Im glad you had a safe trip and welcome to the beautiful PNW!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Dr.D81 hey Doc, I was waiting to hear from you but I understand you must be super busy. We can meet up when ever u would like on a Wednesday afternoon is best for me. I head down to the Portland area to work on Thursdays.
> I sulfur burned all my gear 2 times! so no worries about any PM spores! I would love to get you going .
> I have 2 600 watt dimmable Lumitek with super lumen adjustable 360-400 -600 watt ballasts.
> One large very new 4 month old Regen 8 by 4 tent . no light leaks and zippers work well. The only damage is my silver mat that goes down for protecting the very bottom of the tent. I tore some small areas when I was pulling my concrete blocks that my waterfarms were on. but I duct taped them all up. I cleaned the tent with bleach and soapy water.
> ...


Cool I will email my number


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well I did my first phone interview and will go and meet with them this afternoon. It is for a remodel foreman, but I put a few resumes out last night. I expect to be able to pick from a couple jobs at lest.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 12, 2015)

Good luck man!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

Good luck!

Post pics of your projects!

They love the Oregon Ducks in Eugene.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Post pics of your projects!
> 
> They love the Oregon Ducks in Eugene.


I broke my tablet so I have to get setup to get some pics on here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Man I got high last night cooked me a hot pocket and fell asleep before I ate it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Have my interview at 1pm today. Then we are going to look at some houses


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I got high last night cooked me a hot pocket and fell asleep before I ate it.


yea, it was nice having another smokin buddy, as I usually do my smoking alone. Hopefully our misses hit it off to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yea that would be nice. I am going to detox for the weekend and go to the interview Tuesday and try and piss clean for the most job offers I can get.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that would be nice. I am going to detox for the weekend and go to the interview Tuesday and try and piss clean for the most job offers I can get.


Yikes, you sure a weekend is enough time to detox your system? Especially since it sounds like you are an all day toker like myself. Just dont wanna c you not get a job because you didnt piss clean, even tho its legal there now.

I personally would recommend you try to find some agent x fake pee. I have used the stuff on multiple occassions and it holds up to the most rigorous lab testing. I got hurt on the job 2 years ago, grabbed a old bottle of agent x I had chilling in my car for just such an occasion. Was worried it would be no good since I had it in my car for quite some time but anything would have been better than my thc laced whiz lol. Just something to think about because I have trusted that stuff and it hasnt let me down. All the same good luck with the job hunt, just dont settle for something unless you really have to.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 13, 2015)

take condom,put piss in condom(someone clean like your kid)have them piss in condom,
get cup holder jock strap, put condom wrapped with a hand warmer you can get at sporting goods store, wrap condom with wash cloth, put hand warmer on outside of wash cloth, if you don't, piss in condom will be to hot,
put condom with hand warmer in cup holder of jock strap, put on jock strap, best to put a pair of finger nail clippers in jock strap also to puncture condom with,
If you poke it with a needle it can explode piss all over yourself,
they normally do not watch you piss so this has always worked well for me,
good luck


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2015)

You're not going to clean your urine in a week end. Get some synthetic urine and smoke a bowl.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You're not going to clean your urine in a week end. Get some synthetic urine and smoke a bowl.
> 
> 
> cof


Guys I really can it is crazy but I have done it. I have stuff for it, and I made it in the army and on probation.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

The guy today said he is not allowed to test for weed but I figure better to detox anyway.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2015)

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2015)

Hear hear! Nail it!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 14, 2015)

cant wait for u to get settled in doc and back to growing the dank


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> cant wait for u to get settled in doc and back to growing the dank


Haha that makes two of us


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

PNW they are just testing for opiates!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

I just went to my first grow shop, and that is the best shit ever


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> PNW they are just testing for opiates!


And meth so I figure I am golden anyway! I still will detox for the hell of it maybe


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just went to my first grow shop, and that is the best shit ever


Was the owner there? They are usually cool as hell. Just watch out for them trying to sell you products that make your thumbs greener.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just went to my first grow shop, and that is the best shit ever


Nice, I cant wait for my first trip to a hydro shop where I have to act like I am growing ummmm tomatoes lol.
Glad your getting settled and dont gotta worry about pissing dirty.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice, I cant wait for my first trip to a hydro shop where I have to act like I am growing ummmm tomatoes lol.
> Glad your getting settled and dont gotta worry about pissing dirty.


It funny you said that, I have to go to a new shop now since the one I used to go to was closed down. So I go in and am doing my normal avoiding anything illegal talk, while looking at all the mj products. The owner asks me what nutes I use, cause he gets people asking for canna brand. I just thought it was funny he made the first actual mj reference between us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Here we talked openly it was great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2015)

yo doc never got your email, its cool if you don't want any of the gear , just let me know cuz ill sell it to Regen. glad thing are working out for u. take care. DAT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yo doc never got your email, its cool if you don't want any of the gear , just let me know cuz ill sell it to Regen. glad thing are working out for u. take care. DAT


Yea just haven't emailed I will do it now


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, when the product is "Big Bud" it is hard
to suggest that we are talking about Tomatoes.

:0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

I talk openly with the owner of the store I go to. He is a great guy. He is interested in seeing some of these COB lights.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I talk openly with the owner of the store I go to. He is a great guy. He is interested in seeing some of these COB lights.


I was looking at the double ended hps


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was looking at the double ended hps


If you are looking at gavitas you should order them from growershouse man, they are cheap ass fuck there and they are having even further discounts on them now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was looking at the double ended hps



I would go with a CMH setup or build out some Cobs. DE HPS is nice though. Hows the job and house hunt going? family getting impatient yet? Hopefully the peeps through riu have been keeping you afloat doc. Hope your well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I would go with a CMH setup or build out some Cobs. DE HPS is nice though. Hows the job and house hunt going? family getting impatient yet? Hopefully the peeps through riu have been keeping you afloat doc. Hope your well!


Yea I want to get some 310 lec bulb and ballast I found, and cob LEDs going


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I have one job offer and had a email back on another job today. I still have the interview with the employment agency Tuesday too. We have found some cool houses so Monday we will be checking on some of them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

iv been pondering between DE or lec cmh. if a de can run a 6x6 you should be able to pull some nice yeilds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been pondering between DE or lec cmh. if a de can run a 6x6 you should be able to pull some nice yeilds.


The lec are matching a 600 hps with a 310 watt pull. Plus I already run vert in flower.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2015)

ur a nice guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ur a nice guy


Thank you
I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2015)

me too.
I have been organizing my studio today and sorting through my gear and the stuff I have for you continues to mount. I am just keeping gear for my One 4 by 4 .

I realized I don't need any of my light bulbs anymore so you can have em all.
. I bought 2 new MH 600 watts in Sept and I have 3 HPS 600 watts as well for you.
I stuffed a large plastic container with 2 Adjust a wing Avenger Light Hoods and the hanging adjustable cords.
2 lumiteck 600 watt dimmable ballast with super lumen
2 power surge 5 outlet units.
3 small oscillating fans.

I got this one fan I don't want anymore either. its hanging on my wall, I will get a picture of it for you, the cool thing about it is that is super super quiet but you cant use a speed controller with it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

Score! You rock @Dr.Amber Trichome !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> me too.
> I have been organizing my studio today and sorting through my gear and the stuff I have for you continues to mount. I am just keeping gear for my One 4 by 4 .
> 
> I realized I don't need any of my light bulbs anymore so you can have em all.
> ...


Well thank you and I will put it to good use. My main focus right now is the breeding so I am tracking down patients truly in need of flowers and eatables to donate to. I just want the plant count and don't need the extra bud.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll ask around for you, see if I can find you any


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I'll ask around for you, see if I can find you any


I have found some people on here looking too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

Man I forgot I got some more work. It is only temporary but it will fill some time and I can work two jobs for a bit. Plus it pays good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

@papapayne we are going to see about the house with the basement first thing in the morning. We are looking in to several others too. Most have garages I would be allowed to have fully.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

Sweet man, where at? Congrats!! 

That be awesome man, garages are great. Basements can be great for temps, or bad for low ceilings and humidity.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 16, 2015)

Good going doc! Happy things are working out. 

Tents man! You need some tents! . So easy to use and move. Garage over basement IMO. 

Take care man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Good going doc! Happy things are working out.
> 
> Tents man! You need some tents! . So easy to use and move. Garage over basement IMO.
> 
> Take care man!





papapayne said:


> Sweet man, where at? Congrats!!
> 
> That be awesome man, garages are great. Basements can be great for temps, or bad for low ceilings and humidity.


The garages are right down the road from you PP well two of them. One was in Lowell


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

that be awesome man! Definitely glad you moved up, thing we are gonna be valuable assets to each other. a gogi , and some of my wet dreams, and i think it was a purple voodoo all threw roots and in coco now.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

Great news here. Head-down, off to start the week.

L8R!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

We applied to three houses with one of the property management companies today. @papapayne one is the duplex 30 blocks from you, the duplex in the south hills, and a house over by albertsons on 30th ave.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

Very happy that things are coming together for you Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Very happy that things are coming together for you Doc.


Haha I hope, and will know this week anyway it looks like. They all are all workable I think.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

sweet, I hope you do end up staying local, but obviously do whatever you need for your family.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> sweet, I hope you do end up staying local, but obviously do whatever you need for your family.


Hell they all are with in ten minutes from you. The one is like 5 if you catch all the lights red, and two with greens


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2015)

doc if things don't work out in Eugene you might want to start researching Vancouver Wa area. Keep your options open. Vancouver Wa aint bad, its 8 miles from Portland and is pretty laid back and reasonable cost of living. OR has not sales tax and Wa has no income tax. Living on the border like that can be extremely cost effective.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

only prob in washington is growing is still illegal


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2015)

lol, what? thats news to me Papa. ur joking right? . I have a medical card and I am legally able to grow up to 14 plants and have been ever since I got my WA state medical card back in 2010. There are so many legal grow ops here the problem lies in there being too many legal grows which make it very competitive to donate your bud to the dispensary's. Then of course you have the recreational legal 520 growers for the state rec stores. Getting one of those licences is on hold now, but might open up again. Its important, Very important to stay informed because things can change and happen very very quickly and you need to be prepared if you are serious about wanting to jump into the game and be a player.

Things will be changing in WA in the next year. They are going to be creating more jobs for licensed grow consultants and other legal mj jobs which sound interesting... and the dispensarys now called "access points" are going to somehow be merged in with the state stores.

I just take my medical paperwork to any one of the million dispensary's (weed maps) in the state and donate my bud cuz I am 100 percent legal to do so and to grow.

So living on the line of OR and Wa would be killer!
easy to stay on top of the game and make choices between which state is going to be best for you to grow in and or establish yourself in the pot business.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh yea medically it is, I should have clarified that! What i meant was in oregon, with the recreational laws, you can grow recreational and medically, but in washington the recreational law didn't allow growing, so would have to get a card asap to be a legal grower. Or is that not correct? Do they make you establish residency first in Washington?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well off to work then I have to track some paper work down for the house app. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck doc!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad to see shits workin out for ya Doc


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2015)

Bob nailed it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

I took one proof of employment over to the property company today. I should have the main one in tomorrow and then get a house I hope. I am ready to get back to my regular life.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 20, 2015)

congrats man, hope it all works out! We are going to continue our hunt. Not to sound racist, but a very large Hispanic family moved in across the hall and plays music incredibly loud, have sketchy looking people coming and going all day and all night and stare at my GF so shes definitely getting into a rush to move lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Just take the Hispanic out of that sentence and it applies to all races 



> a very large family moved in across the hall and plays music incredibly loud, has sketchy looking people coming and going all day and all night and stare at my GF


----------



## papapayne (Mar 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Just take the Hispanic out of that sentence and it applies to all races


yea. I tried to go over and talk to them nicely, but of course they pretended like not one person spoke english. I lived in ensanada mexico for a 6 months, and I definitely try to be open to other races n cultures, but i also don't want issues where I live or issues with my girl feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea. I tried to go over and talk to them nicely, but of course they pretended like not one person spoke english. I lived in ensanada mexico for a 6 months, and I definitely try to be open to other races n cultures, but i also don't want issues where I live or issues with my girl feeling uncomfortable.



Just say, "no me jodas, cabrón"

They will submit, and avert their gazes henceforth.






Actually don't say that, they'll cut you, gringo.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

can i take a moment and say FUCK APARTMENTS !
humans were not ment to live that way for a long time . they are a "leg up " to a peice of land not a crutch for a life time...
rant over


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> can i take a moment and say FUCK APARTMENTS !
> humans were not ment to live that way for a long time . they are a "leg up " to a peice of land not a crutch for a life time...
> rant over


Yea I have to say fuck apartments and trailer parks!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I have to say fuck apartments and trailer parks!


Hey now I used to get babysit in a nice little trailer park when I was a kid. Its the people that make it what it is, plain simple. Be the change you want to see in your community and all that shit lol.

We obviously know that you are digging it but hows the family adjusting to the move?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

They like it, but we all are ready for a place. There are a lot of parks in town, and they have enjoyed them so far. 
So as for the trailer parks go all it takes is having your neighbor knock on the door at ten in his underwear bleeding once and it will turn you off to them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

That happened at my first house!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea apartments suck! Especially for growing in them. 

Hows the house hunt going brother?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea apartments suck! Especially for growing in them.
> 
> Hows the house hunt going brother?


Just waiting to hear back. We went to the park under the 5 bridge. Then we drove to the beach in Florence. I took more pics.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice! Florence is a fun drive. how did you enjoy the west coast?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Nice! Florence is a fun drive. how did you enjoy the west coast?


I LOVE IT HERE!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

yea its pretty awesome. I'm glad I moved here, an awesome that you moved out here to! Glad your liking it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have been getting up early as hell, and normaly I would work in the grow room. I really hate not being able to fill my time like I am used to doing. soon I will be building the grow, popping shit tons of seed, and getting my strains back I can. Then all will be right in the world again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Guess I will just smoke


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Two times


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2015)

I am with you Doc. I little Orange in the morning, Jillybean.

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hell I have no idea what I smoked. It is not bad though, and better then I could have gotten in LA


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning guys! Hope your all having a great sunday. Its a little chilly but a nice sunny day here, and starting to feel like spring . Seems like from what I've read here Doc that things are going pretty well so far, I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Morning guys! Hope your all having a great sunday. Its a little chilly but a nice sunny day here, and starting to feel like spring . Seems like from what I've read here Doc that things are going pretty well so far, I'm glad to hear it.


Yea going well. We just need a place and we are all set. I think the week it should be all sorted out and we will be in a place.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

I can only imagine the weight that will be off you man. You and your family are tough, and obviously brave. I've had a few job options over the years in other states, but I could never find a place to live that met my needs for growing and that I could afford. Anyway, its awesome its all working out, and that you guys MADE it happen. Thats what life is all about making the things you want happen. Some day maybe we'll actually pull it off too .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well the growing part is easier here at least. I was talking to a teacher at the park about glass yesterday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

@Dezracer the sour cherry made it by the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

@Thundercat what nutrients do you use? I am looking at dyna-gro when I start up. I am going to run four clones rdwc or coco in the octagon, and coco in the rest of the grow. I want to see what I can do in the octagon once befor I retire it. If any one runs ether of theses setups fill free to chime in too.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

I've used a few different nutes over the years. Mostly GH honestly. I'm currently using the flora nova series, I add some protek when I change the res, and once in a while I use some cal mag. Other wise, I've been pretty happy with my results. All of the GH products I've tried seem to work well, and about the same in the long run. 

My favorite nute I've ever used and that I've turned a couple growers on to is called ENVY. They work amazingly, and are cheaper then almost any typical grow shop nutrient. Heres the link http://www.envybrand.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=80, the envy is an agricultural nutrient like Jacks brand. The *ONLY *reason I am not running it is that I don't want to order it online and my local shop doesn't want to get it just for me. The harvests that I had with that nutrient were some of the best tasting best yielding I've ever had, and it was a super simple 2 part equal mix.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea the Dyna gro is like that to. It has grow, bloom, and protek. I have them up and will do some reading, and see if it is around local.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

Envy is different, its not grow and bloom. Its a full cycle nutrient, it just happens to be a 2 part because the ingredients have to be mixed with water before you mix them together. It works awesome from clones all the way through the end of flower, just giving the plants what they really need.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Dezracer the sour cherry made it by the way


Happy to hear it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Envy is different, its not grow and bloom. Its a full cycle nutrient, it just happens to be a 2 part because the ingredients have to be mixed with water before you mix them together. It works awesome from clones all the way through the end of flower, just giving the plants what they really need.


You use great white with it?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't use great white or any Bennies, I run a sterile res. Most of the year I don't need anything, but in the summer I use a chlorine solution to just make sure I don't have any issues.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I don't use great white or any Bennies, I run a sterile res. Most of the year I don't need anything, but in the summer I use a chlorine solution to just make sure I don't have any issues.


You do flood tables right?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep 4x4 flood and drain tray, 45 gallonish res. under my 1k light. Clones get about 2 weeks veg after they are rooted, and then into the flower tray. All my flowering plants get the same nutes all the way till harvest. I cycle new plants in and move the older plants to the edges of the tray about every 2 weeks, when I harvest the cycle that is ready.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

I will be starting with 5 gal smart pots with coco. Four 600 hps lights hung vert and will be adding 315 Phillips LEC hung vert as i go this year. I am looking for 5 ft from the pot if I have the head room. I will set the octagon up for one run too like I said.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

well I say that, but first I am doing a 1800 watt 12/12 from seed and auto grow while the seedlings and clones veg


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

SOunds like its gonna be a nice set up. I'd love to run more wattage.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

I can not wait to fill a garage up with LEC lights and plants


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

LEC? LED?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> LEC? LED?


light emitting ceramic


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Click on the words above it is a link to the ones I am getting.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2015)

NIce ok, so basically the same as CMH.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> NIce ok, so basically the same as CMH.


Yea kind of, and they are not making the cmh anymore. Gen and DAT have the sun systems ones.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea the Dyna gro is like that to. It has grow, bloom, and protek. I have them up and will do some reading, and see if it is around local.


good place to start . if you cant do organics. 
@homebrewer for ALL you dyna gro questions


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> good place to start . if you cant do organics.
> @homebrewer for ALL you dyna gro questions


That is how I came by them in the first place. Next year on the farm I will be back to organic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well off for another week of work. I hope by the end of it I can have my ass in a house and out of this motel. Have a great day everyone


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2015)

If your gonna be running coco, what I have discovered is they seem to like the 3 gallons better then the 5 gallons. They drink a bit more, but that means they are up-taking nutes more often so they get bigger quicker, stems get thicker so they can transport more water up, and they just seem happier in the 3 gallons.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If your gonna be running coco, what I have discovered is they seem to like the 3 gallons better then the 5 gallons. They drink a bit more, but that means they are up-taking nutes more often so they get bigger quicker, stems get thicker so they can transport more water up, and they just seem happier in the 3 gallons.


I will be running them 2 ft taller too


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2015)

the ones flowering were vegged 6-7 weeks, I suspect even bigger plants would still do great in 3 gallons, and the ones that will be vegged 4 months will be staying in 3 gallons as well. maybe do a side by side, see how the sizes change em. With the coco being a hydro system, they don't need the biomass like in organics to break down the soils nutes, they just drink it up and its readily available. Just my 2 cents though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> the ones flowering were vegged 6-7 weeks, I suspect even bigger plants would still do great in 3 gallons, and the ones that will be vegged 4 months will be staying in 3 gallons as well. maybe do a side by side, see how the sizes change em. With the coco being a hydro system, they don't need the biomass like in organics to break down the soils nutes, they just drink it up and its readily available. Just my 2 cents though


Cool so I will have the chance to see how they do in the threes! I could not ask for better. As for hanging out I am certain you have figured it out by now but anytime. You are the only person I know here so anytime I just don't want to impose on your goings on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

You going to be able to go to the BBQ on the 18th?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

@Joedank if you have run both bubba cuts I would like to know what are the differences in the two cuts? What makes that cut better breeding stock than the pre 98 I have?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 23, 2015)

katsu throws no nanners and has a hashy scent i enjoy a little pre 98 is hella coffe and coco with nanners down low on the skirt ,. i will throw up a few pics if i got time

pre 98 is GREAT for resin and cbd's ut not my jam made a test cross and it was SUPER DOM. just not my jam deathstar took her place as stonger and longer lasting.
just comparing cuts as it is easy to find most of them..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yea I have the coffee pre98. It how ever did not knock me out, so I am looking to try the death star. I need a jar to put back for those bad nights I just can not go to sleep.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You going to be able to go to the BBQ on the 18th?


I will have to see what I got going on, but that would be cool, where is it at?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool so I will have the chance to see how they do in the threes! I could not ask for better. As for hanging out I am certain you have figured it out by now but anytime. You are the only person I know here so anytime I just don't want to impose on your goings on


had to change the misses tie rods, and now waiting for les schwab to align it, but I dont have shit goin on tonight.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 23, 2015)

Pre98 it's fire


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2015)

I just got access to a legit ohio deathstart cut ., My buddy offered me his mother plant after he takes clones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice! Let me know if it puts you out


Thundercat said:


> I just got access to a legit ohio deathstart cut ., My buddy offered me his mother plant after he takes clones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I will have to see what I got going on, but that would be cool, where is it at?


Out side of Sac. It will be about 7 hours to the camp from here.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Doc and @genuity

Here's a pic of that OG Larry x HB#2 that I'm growing.



She was topped for 4 tops and tied down slightly to ensure those tops grew symmetrically.



She'll have some clones taken once she's shows her pistils.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey Doc and @genuity
> 
> Here's a pic of that OG Larry x HB#2 that I'm growing.
> 
> ...


Nice! Looking good man. I will have some down for the 12/12 from seed run I am about to do. I will pop a few of each of the fems I made that batch. I am also putting a shit load of gdp and blue moonshine beans I got from my last run in the octagon with the heat stress.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2015)

hope things are going well for you Dr.
Im leaving for Portland in an hour and a half. lol
let me know if you want me to bring the gear.
just call me when you do. do you still have my #, im not on this site much anymore.
so catch my on THC farmer instead. 
PEACE
DAT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hope things are going well for you Dr.
> Im leaving for Portland in an hour and a half. lol
> let me know if you want me to bring the gear.
> just call me when you do. do you still have my #, im not on this site much anymore.
> ...


Cool I still have your number and if you want to bring it next week that would be great. I was approved for a place yesterday and will look at the two houses today an make a choice. I should be ready to go next week when you come down. I will pop seeds this weekend I hope! 

We went to north Cali yesterday to meet alpha phase and had a great time. Made for a nice birthday.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2015)

Woot happy birthday!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Woot happy birthday!


Thanks! I have the grow shop checking on a price for Envy a&ab. I should have a price tomorrow


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2015)

Rock on Doc!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2015)

NIce man I was blown away with the Envy, and anywhere I"ve seen it its super cheap for how much you use of it. I saw on Mo's thread that you got a place congrats.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

let me know how much it is doc. I would love to try something cheaper that works as good. Do they have some version of rhizo?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2015)

Envy doesn't have any extras that I know of. It is a stand alone full cycle agricultural nutrient.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Throw some pics up when get moved in!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't wait to see the octagon with larger plants in it.

You might inspire me to build one!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Envy doesn't have any extras that I know of. It is a stand alone full cycle agricultural nutrient.


Yea I am going to use a SI product to but that is it. They did there paper work today and will have me a price tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Throw some pics up when get moved in!


payed them today and will move in tomorrow. I will get you some pic up as soon as I can get the desk top going


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

@papapayne i picked a dome less nail today


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> payed them today and will move in tomorrow. I will get you some pic up as soon as I can get the desk top going


Aww soookie soookie now...Gratz bruh


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea, I wana see the octagon rockin again...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2015)

That too. :0) I am stoked for you Doc. Congrats!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome man congrats on everything !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys I am super stoked!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats on getting a place doc! Happy for you and the fam! I bet it's such a relief and I send awesome germinating vibes for your first run in a great state  you're gonna kill it out there brotha! I didn't realize you were updating your thread or I would have popped in sooner, riu really needs to start giving me notifications grrrr


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

hey doc I got a question for you when u drove out to cali how many days did it take u, reason im asking cause im thinking about driving to Colorado for the cup and its 1700 miles im just wandering how long it would take me, ill have 2 drivers maybe 3 I was wondering if I could do it in one day


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Worm, doc is a mad man, drove straight tru fri night and straight back home on sun !!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Worm, doc is a mad man, drove straight tru fri night and straight back home on sun !!


what how many miles do you know that's a lot for one guy he is a mad man must of had sum good coco


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Pack sandwiches so you don't have to stop for food, only gas, and drive 72 mph, you can make it in about 25 hrs non stop driving, if all traveling goes smooth and no hiccups on the drive @bigworm6969


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey doc I got a question for you when u drove out to cali how many days did it take u, reason im asking cause im thinking about driving to Colorado for the cup and its 1700 miles im just wandering how long it would take me, ill have 2 drivers maybe 3 I was wondering if I could do it in one day


28 hours straight for me and it was 1800 miles. No coco just a time table to make it on


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> 28 hours straight for me and it was 1800 miles


F'n mad man !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks so much for the info guys, the cup in cilo Michigan is a lot closer but I don't think it will be like the one in Colorado, I want to come home with mad freebes like the people do that post pics of mad seeds and shit, im not sure but I think Michigan isn't going to be like that, has anyone ever been to the one in michigan


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hell yea! I bet you will have a blast Worm. I love road trips.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

That is crazy doc! I literally can only drive a few hours before I have to switch lol, luckily my gf loves driving so we make good time on trips usually and I can enjoy the views  

Colorado is 10x better than Michigan bigworm, I'd go to Colorado just so you can absorb everything that is awesome. The one in MI you'd need a med card, cColorado is legal recreational so you'd have much better time


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2015)

The cops in the surrounding states have been catching people leaving Colorado with goodies. It would be wise to discreetly ship any products.


cof


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> The cops in the surrounding states have been catching people leaving Colorado with goodies. It would be wise to discreetly ship any products.
> 
> 
> cof



my plan exactly..Thank You for looking out for everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have not been to a cup in 14 years and can't wait to put my bud in one. I am going to have the two swamp wrecked cuts tested now I can and see how they come out on paper.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> The cops in the surrounding states have been catching people leaving Colorado with goodies. It would be wise to discreetly ship any products.
> 
> 
> cof


And even that wont be a walkin the park.
My first cup too ya'll, hope I get the uk cheese while in town


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

damn man, that Ghost train haze is so fucking tasty n a great long lasting high. Super sticky to! Cant wait to try growing it out myself and seeing how it grows


----------



## max420thc (Mar 27, 2015)

Man I want to go to a cup, never been to one,
Im to damn busy to get away,
Ive got some GTH mixed with skittys chocolate diesel I will be doing a test run of pretty soon.
for megacron seeds,The chocolate diesel is one of the parent plants of gorilla glue,
I look forward to hearing your updates and I enjoy reading the posts in here and in papas thread,
You guys are a good bunch of guys for sure,
I don't post to much but I read a lot,
I may have a good gig coming up in Oregon or Nevada,
It would be cool as hell to move out there,,doing something I love to do and meeting a lot of you folks and smoking bowls


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2015)

I"m just gonna throw out there. I went to the CO cannabis cup the first year, and unless things have changed ALOT, non med patients don't get many extra goodies. There was lots of rolling papers and schwag like that, but I only got 2 .5g bud samples over the whole 3 days we went. The med patients had access to different areas, and recieved far more give away stuff. I did score some seeds that were tossed out to the crowd which was cool, but no one was just giving them away.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> damn man, that Ghost train haze is so fucking tasty n a great long lasting high. Super sticky to! Cant wait to try growing it out myself and seeing how it grows


Me too! It vegged great and I had a big ass one ready to flower when I had to move.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2015)

Which clones were you able to make the move with ya ?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I"m just gonna throw out there. I went to the CO cannabis cup the first year, and unless things have changed ALOT, non med patients don't get many extra goodies. There was lots of rolling papers and schwag like that, but I only got 2 .5g bud samples over the whole 3 days we went. The med patients had access to different areas, and recieved far more give away stuff. I did score some seeds that were tossed out to the crowd which was cool, but no one was just giving them away.


That is crazy, I watched the bongloaded video from cali this year.Dude got like 5 grams of bho as soon as he walked in. But that was a med state, this event they are marketing as long as you are 21 with any state id, you are good to go.
I just cant imagine not getting tons of free weed/oil/edibles at the canna cup in CO on 4/20, or at least some good value in sales maybe?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2015)

I wouldn't count on it.....it's a sellers market.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

LA Cup is the one now! It was a freaking circus this year. Dabs galore, edibles, glass, topless painted girls, nutes, seeds, buds, hash, oil, and pizza sauce!

People attended from all over the world. It was the biggest year yet!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

from what I have heard they are having a very hard time keeping good bud on the shelves. Pretty much favoring sellers right now, so I wouldn't bank on it


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2015)

We got all the free dabs that we could enjoy, not to take home, just free dabs at the event all day. I went the very first year, and my buddy I went with went again last year. He still didn't get much to show for it. Now like Mo said I"ve seen the piles of swag guys post from the LA cup, and it always seems impressive.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool I still have your number and if you want to bring it next week that would be great. I was approved for a place yesterday and will look at the two houses today an make a choice. I should be ready to go next week when you come down. I will pop seeds this weekend I hope!
> 
> We went to north Cali yesterday to meet alpha phase and had a great time. Made for a nice birthday.


Happy Birthday.
Great News!
yeah call me Tues nite if you can cuz I leave on Weds so can meet up that day is best. or after work thurs but the timing that day would be difficult.and I gotta bolt back up to Seattle thurs nite.
take it eazy
DAt


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

How you getting along in the new area doc?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

And have ya popped the first 100 beans yet ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> And have ya popped the first 100 beans yet ?


Yes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Internet is up and I will get some pics up after I get some soil mixed for some autos I am running outside. I need to up pot some clones in coco to. Looks like the flower room will be 134 sq ft when I get it done plus a small light dep outside


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm way happy for ya Doc, can't wait to see ya get rollin full steam!
are you still gonna set up an octagon or two ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm way happy for ya Doc, can't wait to see ya get rollin full steam!
> are you still gonna set up an octagon or two ?


For one run with 4 plants in coco to see what it will yield. I am going to just have a 11 ft 7 in X 11 ft 7 in open flower room with lights hung. Will be setting it up over the next couple months.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

Doc's Lab Or


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2015)

waitin on some pix Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> waitin on some pix Doc


The card is not showing up on the computer and I have not had time to jack with it. I did take a new job yesterday and the owners eyes were pretty red


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2015)

allergies....


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> allergies....
> 
> 
> cof


Don't think so. He made it a point to mention he did a ommp dispensary


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

how those clones doing doc? I'm glad u were able to take them as I am running out of space


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how those clones doing doc? I'm glad u were able to take them as I am running out of space


Good put the little ones in cups and picked up some sq 7s for the sour cherry, swamp wrecked and what ever looks like it needs it.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

do you think you would have space to flower a few big plants of mine? I am so running out of space, and maybe debating what the plants of the future will be. Only 3 weeks in, and those 6 are getting out of control, need a plan of attack and thinking maybe its time to do something with these big ones. The flowering plant still need min. of 6 weeks of flowering time which means even clones taken now in 6 weeks will still be good sized. I like the 8 plant size garden, full legal and can do diverse strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> do you think you would have space to flower a few big plants of mine? I am so running out of space, and maybe debating what the plants of the future will be. Only 3 weeks in, and those 6 are getting out of control, need a plan of attack and thinking maybe its time to do something with these big ones. The flowering plant still need min. of 6 weeks of flowering time which means even clones taken now in 6 weeks will still be good sized. I like the 8 plant size garden, full legal and can do diverse strains.


I will tomorrow after I see DAT. I could flower any time, and I run out of bud really quick


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2015)

You're always running out of room pops. I like that you keep it full.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

yea I always seem to get greedy with strains lol. Take to many clones, keep to many teens going.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am bad too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2015)

goodnight dr. D., the superlemon hash got me crashing so don't call me tonite anymore.
I will be available to set up a time to meet tomorrow if you call me between 7 am and 930 am or just forget it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> goodnight dr. D., the superlemon hash got me crashing so don't call me tonite anymore.
> I will be available to set up a time to meet tomorrow if you call me between 7 am and 930 am or just forget it.


I will do that thanks.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2015)

Very good news on all fronts here Doc. Excellent.

It is very cool to have a human being for a boss man.

Take care,

JD


----------



## kushlandia (Apr 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> And have ya popped the first 100 beans yet ?


Dr. D was nice enough to give me the purple fireball im excited!


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2015)

Hey Whats up Doc?
I say this in my best Bugs Bunny voice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

What's up man
We move to Eugene OR man. Been making trips to north cal pretty often too


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2015)

I would rather live there than here thats for sure.
Oh well...
Congrats on the move!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> I would rather live there than here thats for sure.
> Oh well...
> Congrats on the move!!


Yea man we love it here


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2015)

You guys I have a new thread were everyone chats and I load my pics on. It is the docs lab Or in my signature.


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2015)

Love the new avatar Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Love the new avatar Doc.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 30, 2015)

TGH back from sabbatical, playaz. Looking gorgeous as always Doc, you have the tidiest of labs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2015)

TheGreenHornet said:


> TGH back from sabbatical, playaz. Looking gorgeous as always Doc, you have the tidiest of labs.
> 
> View attachment 3430250
> 
> View attachment 3430251


Looks great bro! Check out the new thread in the breeding section.


----------



## dcoukeking (Jun 4, 2015)

Traditional gardening books often tell you to replace the compost or soil in your pots each year. But if you have more than just a few pots, emptying and refilling all your pots will be a time consuming, messy, difficult job. It will also be expensive. And it just seems a waste to throw it away.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2015)

I recirculate my soil. Add a little worm casing and some compost rejuvenator to freshen it up and it is good to go.


cof


----------



## moondance (Jun 4, 2015)

TheGreenHornet said:


> TGH back from sabbatical, playaz. Looking gorgeous as always Doc, you have the tidiest of labs.
> 
> View attachment 3430250
> 
> View attachment 3430251


Looks fantastic Hornet, mouth watering. 

Hey Doc, how are you and the family doing Brother? I got to catch up a little on the site lol. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice view!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3624081


Amazing that we can so effortlessly take a breathtaking snapshot and share it with our friends all but instantly, no matter where they may be. When I was a young man just developing the film used to hold the image was an essential and potentially intensive step, nevermind the sending of processed and separately developed pictures by post. 

Love the cloud trailing off the flank of the mountain towards the right.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2016)

That Shasta shot is amazing. 

There is a freeway where you can have Shasta in the windshield
and Lassen in the rear view mirror. Really. I saw it myself. :0)


----------

